# LATIN SKULLS BUILDS



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what a way to start off a new thread! that shit looks sick!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL U GUYS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS I GOT A GANG OF DIFFERENT SHIT.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to LIL. Great looking build.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN NICE WORK BRO, ANY MORE OF THAT FIRST ONE??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to LIL !

Hella bad a$$ build !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow nice work.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

FIRME RIDES HOMIE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy Shit!!! Those are some bad ass builds. Anymore????


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2009, 04:39 PM~15850257
> *Holy Shit!!! Those are some bad ass builds. Anymore????
> *


X2


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

I GOT ALOT MORE JUST GOT TO TAKE SOME MORE PICKS GUYS. AGAIN THANKS FOR THE COMPS. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thats some sick work homie, i love the 39 woody keep up the good work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 2 2009, 03:47 PM~15849601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is  sick 38 homie


welcome to LIL brother


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey bro can you PLEASE take a pic of how the hood is hinged on the 37?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

WELCOME TO LIL HOMIE . POST UP SOME MORE :biggrin: , YOU GOT SOME GOOD LOOKING BUILDS . .....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 2 2009, 09:27 PM~15851827
> *WELCOME TO LIL HOMIE . POST UP SOME MORE  :biggrin: , YOU GOT SOME GOOD LOOKING BUILDS . .....
> *


 X 2


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Those ARE some SICK AZZ rides, WELCOME TO LIL HOMIE.. *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are very clean.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 2 2009, 04:47 PM~15849601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean as hell right there!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0  :0 cant wait to see more :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

SOOON I GOT TO SNAP SOME MORE PICKS. THANKS


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES A PIC OF THE 38 INTERIOR.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 2 2009, 08:14 PM~15853556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sick work homie ! welcome


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

DAAAYUMMMMN !!!!! THAT SHIT IS HOT!!! :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 2 2009, 04:58 PM~15850560
> *I GOT ALOT MORE JUST GOT TO TAKE SOME MORE PICKS GUYS.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great Build Bro...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice rides and great pictures!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

GREAT WORK!! more pics


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

NICE RIDES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 3 2009, 04:16 AM~15856336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

these are some sick ass builds... good job Latin Skull....


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THIS WAS MY FIRST MODEL BUILT IN MID 1990S. BOUGHT THE RESIN FROM BIG KIDS ENTERPRISES. KNOW THATS WAAAAAAAAAAAYYY BACK.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES ONE OF THE MOTORCYCLES IVE BUILT. SUZUKI HAYABUSA 1300


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 3 2009, 07:18 PM~15864561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey eddie this is fuckn sweet bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FRANK! ITS STILL TOGETHER AFTER ALL THESE YEARS. JUST POSTING SOME OF MY OLD STUFF BEFORE I GET TO MORE CURRENT STUFF PERRO.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 3 2009, 08:47 PM~15865753
> *THANKS FRANK! ITS STILL TOGETHER AFTER ALL THESE YEARS. JUST POSTING SOME OF MY OLD STUFF BEFORE I GET TO MORE CURRENT STUFF PERRO.
> *


well dont keep us in suspense postem up homie :biggrin: u still have that 53 "the great pretender" bombita bro???? :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Beautiful builds!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

You got some serious builds Bigg Man :0
Keep em' coming!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hell ya bro. Real Nice...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL OF U FOR THE COMPLIMENTS. BIGDOGG I STILL HAVE THOSE CARS IM GOING TO BE POSTING SOON. CALLLLLLMADO!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES SOME MORE PICKS. 53 CHEVY " TWISTED OBSESSION"


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES THE TOP VIEW OF THE 53.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :wow:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

damn!!! your builds inspire me!!!!
more more more!!!!!!

:420:  :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 4 2009, 12:35 PM~15871393
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Firme vato

Killer builds ...love the interiors


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice! man i have seen that 53 somewere! were u on lil years ago? or are you from another forum??


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THIS IS THE FIRST TIME ON LIL.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

another forum or mag?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 4 2009, 03:08 PM~15873331
> *another forum or mag?
> *


MAYBE A MAG. BUT NO FORUMS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 4 2009, 11:35 AM~15871393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats sick eddie   keepem cuming bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 4 2009, 04:57 PM~15874430
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 thats sick eddie     keepem cuming bro
> *


I GOT SOME MORE COMING BIG DOG INCLUDING THE ONE U REQUESTED.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES AN OLD WINDOW ETCHING OF A JOKER. A SAMPLE OF THE NEXT MODEL I BE POSTING. :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice builds u have..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Daaaaammmnnn!!Those are some killer lookin builds homie.Keep them comin.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES MY 51 CALLED " PURPLE REIGN".


----------



## DavisKuztomz (Dec 3, 2009)

Dude, you have some AMAZING builds!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES THE BACK WINDOW OF PURPLE REIGN.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 4 2009, 10:35 PM~15877617
> *Dude, you have some AMAZING builds!!!
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice builds bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

DAM LS, that Purple Reign is FONKY FRESH! :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 5 2009, 09:49 AM~15880006
> *DAM LS, that Purple Reign is FONKY FRESH! :0
> *


THANKS A LOT. THESE BUILDS WERE BUILT YEARS AGO AND ARE NOW RETIRED.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MY SUZUKI GSXR 1000"WILD CHILD".


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 5 2009, 03:17 PM~15880607
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 :0 :0 VERY FREAKING NICE HOMIE!!!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Really nice builds man! Welcome to LIL!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS GUYS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY EDDIE U STILL THE SELENA BOMB :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 5 2009, 01:40 PM~15881639
> *HEY EDDIE U STILL THE SELENA BOMB  :biggrin:
> *


  BUT IT GOT REPAINTED. THAT ONES COMING UP SOON VATO I TOOK PICKS ALREADY.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 5 2009, 01:42 PM~15881657
> * BUT IT GOT REPAINTED. THAT ONES COMING UP SOON VATO I TOOK PICKS ALREADY.
> *


 :0 ............................


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 5 2009, 01:58 PM~15881764
> *:0 ............................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

OK GUYS THIS WAS "LA CARCANCHA" THE SELENA 48 THAT WAS SHOT FOR LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAG. GOT OLD AND RETIRED SO WAS REPAINTED. HERE U GO BIGDOGGGG!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 we need more pics of your rides. Very nice.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 5 2009, 05:48 PM~15883194
> *:0  :0  :0  we need more pics of your rides. Very nice.
> *


THANKSSS. I GOT A FEW MORE PICKS BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 5 2009, 03:04 PM~15882137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  tks buddy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 5 2009, 07:01 PM~15882126
> *
> 
> 
> ...





all these rides look soooo clean man! killer work bro!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 6 2009, 12:18 AM~15885103
> *all these rides look soooo clean man! killer work bro!
> *



X2 :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS.and for VIEWING MY CARS.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS.and for VIEWING MY CARS.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 5 2009, 03:04 PM~15882137
> *
> 
> 
> ...



que suave homie, nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nothing but some SERIOUS work in here :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES A REPLICA OF THE 53 "THE GREAT PRETENDER".


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

"GREAT PRETENDER INTERIOR"


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

DAMMM Homie! You're a BEAST!!! :0 Thats REAL!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 6 2009, 08:23 AM~15887344
> *DAMMM Homie!  You're a BEAST!!!  :0 Thats REAL!!!
> *


 :cheesy: THANKS HOMEBOY. :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

some sick ass rides up in here!intro duce yourself homie...ya know...your name,your location,how long you been building etc.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 6 2009, 10:44 AM~15888255
> *some sick ass rides up in here!intro duce yourself homie...ya know...your name,your location,how long you been building etc.
> *


WHATS UP HOMEBOYS FROM LAY IT LOW. MY NAME IS EDDIE "ONE". I STAY IN SO CAL AND IVE BEEN BUILDING SINCE THE EARLY MID 90S. SO I FINALLY DECIDED WHAT THE HELL ILL JOIN AND PUT MY BUILDS ON LIL SINCE THERE ISNT HARDLY ANY SHOWS LIKE IN THE 90S THERE WAS A GRIP.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 11:03 AM~15888381
> *WHATS UP HOMEBOYS FROM LAY IT LOW. MY NAME IS EDDIE "ONE". I STAY IN SO CAL AND IVE BEEN BUILDING SINCE THE EARLY MID 90S. SO I FINALLY DECIDED WHAT THE HELL ILL JOIN AND PUT MY BUILDS ON LIL SINCE THERE ISNT HARDLY ANY SHOWS LIKE IN THE 90S THERE WAS A GRIP.
> *


WELCOME TO LAYITLOW,YOU SOME VERY TALENTED WORK!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 08:01 AM~15887262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey eddie this one was my fav of all of them bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 6 2009, 04:33 PM~15891064
> *hey eddie this one was my fav of all of them bro
> *


THANKS FRANK I STILL HAVE A COUPLE MORE MAYBE YOULL CHANGE YOUR MIND VATO. ONE U HAVE SEEN BUT NOT THE OTHER!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES MY 58 IMPALA CONVETIBLE "CHINGON"


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

CHINGONS INTERIOR PIC.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

58 is sick as fuck!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 6 2009, 09:21 PM~15894379
> *58 is sick as fuck!
> *


THANK U!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Great looking builds. You working on anything now.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that 58 rag is clean as fuck bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 08:54 PM~15893931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THIS LOOKS FAMILIAR I SEEN THIS B4 SUM WHERE  OH YEAH @ SAN DIEGO  IT LOOKED BADASS FUCK BRO  BUT I STILL LIKE THE 53 MORE :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 6 2009, 09:31 PM~15894586
> *Great looking builds. You working on anything now.
> *


YEAH A PROJECT THAT IF DONE WILL BE SHOWN IN RIVERSIDE I BELIEVE.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Chingon looks bad ass bro!! 
So I take it you're gonna be at the Citrus Nats in March?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2009, 10:55 AM~15899447
> *Chingon looks bad ass bro!!
> So I take it you're gonna be at the Citrus Nats in March?
> *


HOPEFULLY BRO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

WOOOW!!! THESE ARE SOME AWSOME BUILDS HOMIE. LIKE THOSE CARS ALOT.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

killer rides homie! all of them clean my fav. 58 love it.  keep pics coming.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMEBOYZZ!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 08:54 PM~15893931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam bro, that shit looks "CHINGON" :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THIS YOU WILLY  RIDES ARE CLEAN HOMIE MY FAV IS THE 58 BRO


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 7 2009, 03:50 PM~15902637
> *THIS YOU WILLY  RIDES ARE CLEAN HOMIE MY FAV IS THE 58 BRO
> *


NO THIS IS NOT WILLIE RAMIREZ. BUT HES MY HOMEBOY AND I HAD HIM TAKE MY 58 TO SAN DIEGO FOR ME SO MAYBE U SAW HE PULL IT OUT IN SD BUT HE DID ME A FAVOR AND TOOK IT FOR ME.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS THATS ALMOST DONE. 65 IMPALA CALLED "PURE INSANITY". JUST GOT TO FINISH RUNNING SOME PATTERNS ON THE DASH AND BACK TREY. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 7 2009, 05:03 PM~15903745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammit! fuckin nice right there! :yes: what colors you using (brand)?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 7 2009, 05:07 PM~15903798
> *dammit!  fuckin nice right there!  :yes:    what colors you using (brand)?
> *


ALL MY PAINTS ARE HOUSE OF KOLOR. AS FOR THE COLORS PURPLE,BLUE,PINK,CANDY TEAL AND THE CAR WAS A MIX OF BLUE WITH WHITE PEARL AND TO BE HONEST ALOT OF OTHER SHIT. THIS CAR HAS BEEN A MISSION MASKING AND MASKING.BUT ITS ALMOST DONE.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i like the choice of colors you used :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 7 2009, 05:14 PM~15903915
> *i like the choice of colors you used  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO HOPEFULLY I CAN FINISH THIS BITCH BUT IM WORKING ON SOMETHING ELSE ALREADY TRYING FOR THE SHOW IN MARCH I BELIEVE.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 7 2009, 05:03 PM~15903745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  lookn good eddie


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sick builds that 65 is badass


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 7 2009, 05:17 PM~15903978
> *THANKS BRO HOPEFULLY I CAN FINISH THIS BITCH BUT IM WORKING ON SOMETHING ELSE ALREADY TRYING FOR THE SHOW IN MARCH I BELIEVE.
> *


THANKS PERRITO! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 05:54 PM~15904487
> *sick builds that 65 is badass
> *


THANKS BRO FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

DAMMM dogg. You're one of them HEAVY HITTERS like I was talking about! :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2009, 06:39 PM~15905190
> *DAMMM dogg. You're one of them HEAVY HITTERS like I was talking about! :0
> *


THANKS FOR THE HH COMPLIMENT. IVE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR A WHILE NOW AND STILL LEARNING LIL TRICKS HERE AND THERE. I ALSO KNOW ALOT OF THE HEAVY HITTERS FROM THE 90S.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 7 2009, 07:24 PM~15905871
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT. IVE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR A WHILE NOW AND STILL LEARNING LIL TRICKS HERE AND THERE. I ALSO KNOW ALOT OF THE BIG BOYS FROM THE 90S.
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

any new projects bro?????? :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 20 2009, 07:01 PM~16041380
> *any new projects bro?????? :biggrin:
> *


YUP, YOULL SEE THEM IN RIVERSIDE FRANK! AND I DONT HAVE ANY PICKS.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

DAMN BRO THAT 65 IS CLEAN... SICK PAINT JOB BRO...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 7 2009, 06:03 PM~15903745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  pure insanity  name says it all bro sick work


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE YOU REALLY GOT DOWN ON THIS PAINT JOB , ITS OF THE CHAIN ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 20 2009, 08:00 PM~16042193
> *YUP, YOULL SEE THEM IN RIVERSIDE FRANK! AND I DONT HAVE ANY PICKS.
> *


aw fuey  

take sum then we all could see wat ur workin on we dont keep secrets here :biggrin: we wont tell


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 20 2009, 08:35 PM~16042620
> *DAMN HOMIE YOU REALLY GOT DOWN ON THIS PAINT JOB , ITS OF THE CHAIN ...
> *


THANKS DODGERBLUE!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 7 2009, 06:03 PM~15903745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AM LOVING THIS :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 21 2009, 02:43 PM~16049406
> *AM LOVING THIS  :0
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin: . ALMOST DONE PAINTING THIS ONE.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 21 2009, 03:44 PM~16050127
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin: . ALMOST DONE PAINTING THIS ONE.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice cars :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES A LIL CADDI PROJECT I HOPE TO FINISH FOR MARCH20.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam... :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

What you got planned paint wise? I can only imagine...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 23 2010, 06:21 PM~16388843
> *What you got planned paint wise? I can only imagine...
> *


IM GOING TO KANDY THE WHOLE THING, THEN PATTERN THIS BITCH OUT! JUST WAITING FOR SOME GOOD WEATHER. ILL BE POSTING PICKS AS I GO. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: F#*K YEAH!!!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 23 2010, 08:18 PM~16388814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet hijo :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 23 2010, 08:14 PM~16389862
> *sweet hijo  :thumbsup:    :wave:
> *


THANKS MIKE ITS A START. I HOPE :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 23 2010, 08:18 PM~16388814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good eddie  open it up


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 23 2010, 06:18 PM~16388814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 AY WUEY SE MIRA PERON EDDIE  SI GE LE DANDO CARNAL NO PARES ESE  :wow: :biggrin:

(in english it means looks alright :biggrin: ) j/k homie


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

caddy looks like it sould be pretty cool, but wheres the 65 ?!!! i want to see that one done painted !! work is looking good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 24 2010, 10:00 AM~16393754
> *caddy looks like it sould be pretty cool, but wheres the 65 ?!!! i want to see that one done painted !! work is looking good bro!  :biggrin:
> *


IM TRYING GARY IM KIND OF CONFUSED ON SO MANY IDEAS LEFT IN MY HEAD.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up eddie you know you do some sweet ass work the 65 is chingon. back in 2004 i went to my first show were i saw your green 53 & 48 there i really fell in love with those cars. the caddy is going to b 1 sick ass ride cant wait to see it finish  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2010, 12:15 PM~16394813
> *was up eddie you know you do some sweet ass work  the 65 is chingon. back in 2004  i went to my first show were i saw your green 53 & 48 there i really fell in love with those cars. the caddy is going to b 1 sick ass ride cant wait to see it finish   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM TRYING MY BEST SR.WOODGRAIN, LETS SEE IF THE WEATHER ALLOWS ME TO.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 24 2010, 03:07 PM~16396134
> *IM TRYING MY BEST SR.WOODGRAIN, LETS SEE IF THE WEATHER ALLOWS ME TO.
> *


the weather was good today so lets see sum pics :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up frank, how about you finish your merc & post up some pics. lol  

you big bully


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 23 2010, 07:18 PM~16388814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2010, 08:08 PM~16399216
> *was up frank, how about you finish your merc & post up some pics. lol
> 
> you big bully
> *


FRANKS JUST ANXIOUS TO SEE SOME PICS SR.WOODGRAIN, I SHOULD HAVE PAINTED TODAY BUT WENT TO THE TATTOO EXPO IN POMONA. FRANK THAT WAS A BIG :nono: NOW IM GOING TO HAVE TO GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN VATO!! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

that funny eddie, so did you get tattoo of down 2 scale across your back. lol j/k , :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2010, 01:11 AM~16392104
> *:0 AY WUEY SE MIRA PERON EDDIE   SI GE LE DANDO CARNAL NO PARES ESE    :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> (in english it means looks alright :biggrin: ) j/k homie
> *


Ummm Que?!?!?!
:biggrin: 

That Caddy looks good. Nice start!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 24 2010, 09:24 PM~16400222
> *Ummm Que?!?!?!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THANKS ITS JUST THE START HOPEFULLY NOT THE END :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, Ive said that before too. LOL
You'll get it done though.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 24 2010, 08:44 PM~16399796
> *FRANKS JUST ANXIOUS TO SEE SOME PICS SR.WOODGRAIN, I SHOULD HAVE PAINTED TODAY BUT WENT TO THE TATTOO EXPO IN POMONA. FRANK THAT WAS A BIG  :nono: NOW IM GOING TO HAVE TO GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN VATO!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0   but i still wanna see pics james brown :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Ill post some picks just for u frank!ha ha but first I have to put sum pintura on ese.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 24 2010, 10:04 PM~16400786
> *Ill post some picks just for u frank!ha ha BUT FIRST I HAVE TO PUT SUM PINTURA ON ese.
> *


i didn know u ware make up bro lmao :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :uh: jk ese


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2010, 10:11 PM~16400868
> *i didn know u ware make up bro lmao :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :uh: jk ese
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: j/k :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 24 2010, 10:20 PM~16400960
> *:0  :0  :0    :cheesy:    :roflmao:  j/k  :happysad:
> *


  :biggrin: LMAO.................. :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

A bigdogg I borrowed the make up from u ese! You gave me sum of your own private stash!! Haha jk cholo!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hold up, let me get my translator. :biggrin: 


Lmao. Jk. U dont have to know the words too see some good builds.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2010, 09:00 PM~16399862
> *that funny eddie, so did you get tattoo of down 2 scale  across your back. lol  j/k , :biggrin:
> *


I NEVER SAID I WAS FROM DOWN 2 SCALE. HENRY INVITED ME SO I WENT TO CHILL WITH YALLL. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 25 2010, 03:36 PM~16407495
> *I NEVER SAID I WAS FROM DOWN 2 SCALE. HENRY INVITED ME SO I WENT TO CHILL WITH YALLL. :biggrin:
> *


its all good eddie u know u could chill with us bro anytime u want homie u dont have to be from the club bro longest ur back to buildn and having fun carnal ur welcome anytime ese   u know wth us its like a party bro :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Coool! I don't know if I'm going to go to anymore meetings if I'm not getting in! I don't want to be a third toe! I'm still cool with all of you!! So I guess ill see you guys in riverside if I don't go to anymore meetings.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIE? BOUT TIME YOU GOT BACK ON THE PLASTIC!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 25 2010, 07:51 PM~16410656
> *WHATS UP HOMIE? BOUT TIME YOU GOT BACK ON THE PLASTIC!
> *


Whatzzz up jesse? Yeah its been a while dog! I still remember that 48 I painted for u! Now that's way back dogg! R u going to that model show march 20 riverside? If u r ill see u there hommy!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 25 2010, 07:43 PM~16410512
> *Coool! I don't know if I'm going to go to anymore meetings if I'm not getting in! I don't want to be a third toe! I'm still cool with all of you!! So I guess ill see you guys in riverside if I don't go to anymore meetings.
> *


hey eddie i didn say anything about u not getting in all I SAID WAS THAT U COULD CHILL WITH US AND THAT U DONT HAVE TO BE FROM THE CLUB TO KICK IT only now if u took it like i told u ur not welcomed read wat i said n the post and ur the one that told me that u wer only there to chill w/us and thats kool ese now if u want in lmk bro  its ur choice brother


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

j/k homie about the tattoo thing. like frank said you dont have to join us homie but ur welcome to kick it anytime anywere homie  j/k homie :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

YOU GUYS DONT HAVE TO APOLOGIZE FOR NOTHING ESES! LIKE I SAID IM COOL WITH ALL OF YALL. :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 26 2010, 09:21 PM~16422632
> *YOU GUYS DONT HAVE TO APOLOGIZE FOR NOTHING ESES! LIKE I SAID IM COOL WITH ALL OF YALL. :biggrin:
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THE WEATHER WAS GOOD TODAY SO I DECIDED TO LAY SOME KOLOR DOWN ON THE CADI! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2010, 06:00 PM~16470694
> *THE WEATHER WAS GOOD TODAY SO I DECIDED TO LAY SOME KOLOR DOWN ON THE CADI! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks nice, man i miss the good weather!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2010, 05:00 PM~16470694
> *THE WEATHER WAS GOOD TODAY SO I DECIDED TO LAY SOME KOLOR DOWN ON THE CADI! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good eddie  sweet color bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 05:46 PM~16471100
> *lookn good eddie   sweet color bro
> *


THANKS BIGDOGG! ITS A START VATO!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2010, 06:01 PM~16471230
> *THANKS BIGDOGG! ITS A START VATO!
> *


simon ese :nicoderm:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

that blue looks nice on that caddy homeboy r u going to give it some patterns ?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 31 2010, 07:18 PM~16471949
> *that blue looks nice on that caddy homeboy r u going to give it some patterns ?
> *


OHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAH I COULD HARDLY WAIT SR.WOODGRAIN. THIS IS JUST THE BASE COLOR. THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMEBOY :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2010, 07:25 PM~16472031
> *OHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAH I COULD HARDLY WAIT. THIS IS JUST THE BASE COLOR. THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMEBOY :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2010, 07:00 PM~16470694
> *THE WEATHER WAS GOOD TODAY SO I DECIDED TO LAY SOME KOLOR DOWN ON THE CADI! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HIJO :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 31 2010, 08:29 PM~16472868
> *LOOKS GOOD HIJO :worship:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


THANKS HIJO! Mike!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: homie


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin:









looking sweet !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 1 2010, 10:08 PM~16485067
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks gary!I've also changed the 65 impala a bit.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE 65 IMPALA TODAY. I ALSO ADDED AND CHANGED SOME OF THE PATTERNS. IM THINKING ABOUT RUNNING THE PATTERNS ON THE BACK TREY BUT KIND OF BURNT OUT ON THIS PROJECT !







THINK I SHOULD RUN THE PATTERNS?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES AN AIR SHOT OF THE TOP. I ALSO FINISHED RUNNING THE PATTERNS ON THE DASH! THE BACK TREY DOES LOOK A LIL EMPTY I PROBLEY WILL RUN THE PATTERNS THRU!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

run the patterns bro, looking sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 2 2010, 05:17 PM~16492449
> *run the patterns bro, looking sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.
> *


THANKS BRO. I THINK I AM THE TREY LOOKS EMPTY! IM JUST ANXIOUS TO START PATTERNING OUT THE CADI! :run:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 2 2010, 06:05 PM~16492304
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE 65 IMPALA TODAY. I ALSO ADDED AND CHANGED SOME OF THE PATTERNS. IM THINKING ABOUT RUNNING THE PATTERNS ON THE BACK TREY BUT KIND OF BURNT OUT ON THIS PROJECT !
> 
> 
> ...


ILL JUST COME BY AND TAKE IT OFF YOUR HANDS FOR YA! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 2 2010, 07:26 PM~16494032
> *ILL JUST COME BY AND TAKE IT OFF YOUR HANDS FOR YA! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I BET U WILL JESS! HAHA WHATS HAPPENING DOG? I GUESS IM JUST ANXIOUS TO START PUTING PATTERNS ON MY CADI. I GOT SOME GOOD IDEAS FOR IT DOG HOPEFULLY IT COMES OUT GOOD!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 2 2010, 05:12 PM~16492389
> *HERES AN AIR SHOT OF THE TOP. I ALSO FINISHED RUNNING THE PATTERNS ON THE DASH! THE BACK TREY DOES LOOK A LIL EMPTY I PROBLEY WILL RUN THE PATTERNS THRU!
> 
> 
> ...


hey eddie 65 is lookn SICKbro  keep it up ese


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 2 2010, 08:05 PM~16494523
> *hey eddie 65 is lookn SICKbro   keep it up ese
> *


THANKS PERRO GRANDE!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 2 2010, 07:05 PM~16492304
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE 65 IMPALA TODAY. I ALSO ADDED AND CHANGED SOME OF THE PATTERNS. IM THINKING ABOUT RUNNING THE PATTERNS ON THE BACK TREY BUT KIND OF BURNT OUT ON THIS PROJECT !
> 
> 
> ...


look sweet vato :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Feb 2 2010, 08:26 PM~16494774
> *look sweet vato :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


THANKS MIKE IM TRYING VATO!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick ass paint job dogg. Keep on doin the damn thing.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 2 2010, 09:25 PM~16495510
> *Sick ass paint job dogg. Keep on doin the damn thing.
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT! AND I IM GOING TO KEEP DOIN THIS DAM THING BRO!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 2 2010, 09:12 PM~16492389
> *HERES AN AIR SHOT OF THE TOP. I ALSO FINISHED RUNNING THE PATTERNS ON THE DASH! THE BACK TREY DOES LOOK A LIL EMPTY I PROBLEY WILL RUN THE PATTERNS THRU!
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good bro, love the color on the dash ! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 2 2010, 09:05 PM~16492304
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE 65 IMPALA TODAY. I ALSO ADDED AND CHANGED SOME OF THE PATTERNS. IM THINKING ABOUT RUNNING THE PATTERNS ON THE BACK TREY BUT KIND OF BURNT OUT ON THIS PROJECT !
> 
> 
> ...


eddie,i know what you mean about getting burnt out on a project, if i may ,let me give you a little advise brother, your real good and i think you got what it takes to be a great painter,the thing i do to keep from getting burnt out on a paint job is to do it fast, i never spend more than 2 or 3 hours on anyone job, that way i dont get too tried of the model im working on,with a little practice you could be laying the tape and all those colors out in just a few hours.again your paint is looking real good! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 2 2010, 10:01 PM~16496042
> *eddie,i know what you mean about getting burnt out on a project, if i may ,let me give you a little advise brother, your real good and i think you got what it takes to be a great  painter,the thing i do to keep from getting burnt out on a paint job is to do it fast, i never spend more than 2 or 3 hours on anyone job, that way i dont get too tried of the model im working on,with a little practice you could be laying the tape and all those colors out in just a few hours.again your paint is looking real good! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GARY!YOUR OPINION MATTERS ALOT TO ME AND MOTIVATES ME TO KEEP GOING THANKS BRO! SIC PICKS OF UR RIDES!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

the 65 is sick i think you patterned the back tray it will make it more complete :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 3 2010, 07:51 PM~16505424
> *the 65 is sick i think you patterned the back tray it will make it more complete :biggrin:
> *


IM JUST ABOUT DONE DOING THAT. WORKED ON IT TODAY WILL HAVE SOME PICKS SOON AS IT DONE!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

FINISHED UP THE BACK TREY AND DASH! FOIL AND CLEAR AND ON TO THE CADI! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

the back tray looks sweet homeboy, nice work. you have some talent ese


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 4 2010, 06:48 PM~16515574
> *the back tray looks sweet  homeboy, nice work. you have some talent ese
> *


THANKS SR.WOODGRAIN IM TRYING!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 4 2010, 05:51 PM~16514561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 4 2010, 08:51 PM~16514561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea man, thats going to look crazy cleared !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 4 2010, 08:19 PM~16516677
> *yea man, thats going to look crazy cleared !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GARY ! :biggrin: I HOPE SO, READY TO MOVE ON TO THE CADI!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

FINALLY CLEARED AND FOILED 'LEATHAL WEAPON 65".


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick!! :0 :wow:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

X2 BEAUTIFULL.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS! :biggrin: STARTED PATTERNING OUT THE CADI AND ITS COMING OUT BETTER THEN THIS ONE ILL POST PICK SOON! THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 09:03 PM~16567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...




COOOOOLD BLOOOODED!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 09:03 PM~16567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 nice work eddie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 09:03 PM~16567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks saweeeeet ese  :wow:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 11:03 PM~16567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :around: :around: :worship:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD SKULL!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 5 2009, 06:01 PM~15882126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS BULIDS BRO ARE YOU INTERESTED IN SELLING ANY?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 11:03 PM~16567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats nice cant wait to see it all done bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 10 2010, 07:03 AM~16567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!! :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 23 2010, 10:49 PM~16708435
> *damn thats nice cant wait to see it all done bro
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn the paint on that 65 is sick and the 48 is badass to nice builds


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 24 2010, 05:54 AM~16709538
> *damn the paint on that 65 is sick and the 48 is badass to nice builds
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 09:01 AM~15887262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homeboy I rememeber seeing your rides in LRB badass work dog on all your rides


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 24 2010, 08:34 AM~16710452
> *Damn homeboy I rememeber seeing your rides in LRB badass work dog on all your rides
> *


THANKS RAFA!) YEAH ITS BEEN A WHILE! I MISS THOSE LRB MAGZ!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

the paint on that 65 is KILLER :thumbsup: 

yeah i member being anxious to find the new LRB and then they just stopped 
:yessad: wish they would bring it back


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 24 2010, 04:01 PM~16714210
> *the paint on that 65 is KILLER :thumbsup:
> 
> yeah i member being anxious to find the new LRB and then they just stopped
> ...


Thanks bro! Yeah I wished they would bring LRB back!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah I member them wasn't too big on the bike section was always checkin for the models


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 24 2010, 06:30 PM~16714392
> *Thanks bro! Yeah I wished they would bring LRB back!
> *


:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2010, 05:00 PM~16470694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY EDDIE WURS THE UPDATES ON THIS ONE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 27 2010, 08:37 AM~16741155
> *HEY EDDIE WURS THE UPDATES ON THIS ONE BRO :biggrin:
> *


SOLD IT BIGPERRO! DIDNT EVEN GET TIME TO PATTERN IT!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 27 2010, 08:57 AM~16741270
> *SOLD IT BIGPERRO! DIDNT EVEN GET TIME TO PATTERN IT!
> *


Dam...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 11:03 PM~16567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaamn Bro, Its looking nice,It was great seeing you last weekend, it was kool catching up a bit! Sorry i got there soooo late!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Feb 27 2010, 04:57 PM~16744367
> *Daaaamn Bro, Its looking nice,It was great seeing you last weekend, it was kool catching up a bit! Sorry i got there soooo late!
> *


Thanks froggy! As long as u showed up is all that matters!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

A COUPLE OF PROJECTS I "HOPE" TO BE WORKIN ON!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nice projects bro :thumbsup: and i looked through your entire build thread earlier and damn you got some builds bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 27 2010, 07:21 PM~16745428
> *nice projects bro :thumbsup: and i looked through your entire build thread earlier and damn you got some builds bro
> *


THANKS REGALISTIC!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

im diggin that monte bro! and always some sick work goin on in here


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2010, 07:33 PM~16745525
> *im diggin that monte bro! and always some sick work goin on in here
> *


Thanks for the compz! I'm hope to get some work on the monte before the cadi.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:nicoderm: sweet jesus where are those crosslace spokes from ?? :wow: 


:thumbsup: nice work on that monte - cant wait to see some color on it , patterns?


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

OMFG !!!! :0 

Badass models bro !!! :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 28 2010, 03:18 AM~16748250
> *:nicoderm: sweet jesus where are those crosslace spokes from ??  :wow:
> :thumbsup: nice work on that monte - cant wait to see some color on it , patterns?
> *


THANKS BRO! IM PROBLEY GOING TO PATTERN THE MONTE!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 28 2010, 08:18 AM~16749077
> *OMFG !!!! :0
> 
> Badass models bro !!!  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS MAN IM TRYING>


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

SPRAYING THE MONTE TODAY> ILL BE POSTING SOME PICTURES AFTER ITS SHOT.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 28 2010, 01:12 PM~16750787
> *SPRAYING THE MONTE TODAY> ILL BE POSTING SOME PICTURES AFTER ITS SHOT.
> *


waiting......... :0 (whistling.....elavator music comes on.........still waiting :biggrin: (whistling still) :0 damn elavator music sucks :biggrin: i'm waiting :angry: still no pics yet :wow: :biggrin:  come on eddie hurry up :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 28 2010, 02:38 PM~16751298
> *waiting......... :0 (whistling.....elavator music comes on.........still waiting :biggrin: (whistling still)  :0 damn elavator music sucks  :biggrin: i'm waiting :angry: still no pics yet :wow:  :biggrin:   come on eddie hurry up :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


CALMADO FRANK! ITS ALMOST DRY VATO! PRETTY SOOOOOOOOON>  YES I KNOW PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

GOT SOME PAINT ON THE MONTE "ORANGE CRUSH" TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 28 2010, 05:47 PM~16751822
> *GOT SOME PAINT ON THE MONTE "ORANGE CRUSH" TODAY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE !!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

beat me to it  monte looks killer bro!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

monte is lookingbaddddddddddddd, eddie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 28 2010, 05:58 PM~16753073
> *monte is lookingbaddddddddddddd, eddie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS WILLIE!  AND EVERYBODY FOR THEIR COMPZ!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

a.d.m y.m.c that monte looks fricken sick eddie love that color bro :wow:  :wow:  

can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that monte is nice! i really like the whells, where u get em?! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 28 2010, 06:55 PM~16753702
> *a.d.m y.m.c that monte looks fricken sick eddie love that color bro  :wow:    :wow:
> 
> can i have it  :biggrin:
> *


NOOOO! :biggrin:  I STILL GOING TO PROBLEY PUT PATTERNS ON TOP OF THIS! :yessad:


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

what kind of paint did you use on the orang crush???


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Really nice work bro!! :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Feb 28 2010, 07:21 PM~16754060
> *what kind of paint did you use on the orang crush???
> *


HOUSE OF KOLOR. KANDY TANGERINE WITH GOLD PEARL


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 28 2010, 07:29 PM~16754168
> *Really nice work bro!! :wow:
> *


THANKS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 28 2010, 04:47 PM~16751822
> *GOT SOME PAINT ON THE MONTE "ORANGE CRUSH" TODAY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


KILLING IT HOMIE


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 28 2010, 09:09 PM~16755712
> *KILLING IT HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY IM TRYING.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 28 2010, 07:16 PM~16753991
> *NOOOO! :biggrin:    I'M STILL GOING TO PROBLEY PUT PATTERNS ON TOP OF THIS! :yessad:
> *


 :0 :0   SWEET BRO :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD SKULL!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Beatiful color LS! :0 Laid it down SLICK!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16766775
> *Beatiful color LS! :0 Laid it down SLICK!
> *


THANKS JIMBO!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

hey eddie the color is kiking homie on da monte, today i put the 1st pattern on my model now i just have 2 sit n wait.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 4 2010, 08:24 PM~16800916
> *hey eddie the color is kiking homie on da monte, today i put the 1st pattern on my model now i just have 2 sit n wait.
> *


THERE U GO!TAKE UR TIME & DONT RUSH IT!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Eddie, that monte is gone kick some ass bro. Keep it up ese. Good joob on that paint, looks really good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 5 2010, 09:58 AM~16805348
> *Hey Eddie, that monte is gone kick some ass bro. Keep it up ese. Good joob on that paint, looks really good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ROADPERRO!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES YET ANOTHER ONE OF MY MANY PROJECTS.MY 39 CHEVY 4 DOOR "GANGSTERS PARADISE".


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Monte is sick sofar. :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 5 2010, 06:29 PM~16808982
> *Monte is sick sofar.  :0
> *


THANKS LOWANDBEYOND! LONG WAYZ TO GO STILL!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 5 2010, 05:23 PM~16808485
> *HERES YET ANOTHER ONE OF MY MANY PROJECTS.MY 39 CHEVY 4 DOOR "GANGSTERS PARADISE".
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

hey eddie ill give you props on the patterns u paint, i dont like the way my monte came out, on the side of the car looks like crap but the top is ok i guess patterns is not 4 me


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 6 2010, 02:24 PM~16814378
> *hey eddie ill give you props on the patterns u paint, i dont like the way my monte came out,  on the side of the car looks like crap but  the top is ok  i guess patterns is not 4 me
> *


JUST REMEMBER PRACTICE MAKES YOU BETTER EVERYTIME! :yes:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 5 2010, 09:23 PM~16808485
> *HERES YET ANOTHER ONE OF MY MANY PROJECTS.MY 39 CHEVY 4 DOOR "GANGSTERS PARADISE".
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait for this build.... or for you to sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 6 2010, 05:39 PM~16815403
> *cant wait for this build.... or for you to sell it to me :biggrin:
> *


I CANT WAIT TO SHOW IT TO YOU WHEN I START PUTTING IN WORK ON IT! I GOT ALL THE GOODIES FOR THIS BITCH.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 5 2010, 07:23 PM~16808485
> *HERES YET ANOTHER ONE OF MY MANY PROJECTS.MY 39 CHEVY 4 DOOR "GANGSTERS PARADISE".
> 
> 
> ...


1 for the bomb factory


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those rides are lookin sick bro!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 7 2010, 08:36 AM~16819182
> *1  for the bomb factory
> *


FOR SURE MIKE! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2010, 08:44 AM~16819209
> *Those rides are lookin sick bro!
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS I HOPE TO BE PUTTING SOME MORE UPDATES!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ALRIGHT FELLAS I FINALLY STARTED TO DO SOME PATTERNS AND FINGERPRINTS ON "ORANGE CRUSH". LONG WAYZ TO GO BUT WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENZ.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ESTAS CABRON EDDIE THE MONTE IS LOOKN WICKED BRO :0 :wow: :0 :wow:   CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE CARNAL :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 7 2010, 11:31 AM~16820106
> *ESTAS CABRON EDDIE THE MONTE IS LOOKN WICKED BRO :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:     CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE CARNAL :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BIG PERRO IM TRYING MY BEST! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 7 2010, 01:13 PM~16820029
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS I FINALLY STARTED TO DO SOME PATTERNS AND FINGERPRINTS ON "ORANGE CRUSH". LONG WAYZ TO GO BUT WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENZ.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 oh damn lookin nice


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 7 2010, 11:58 AM~16820259
> *:0  oh damn lookin nice
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 7 2010, 03:13 PM~16820029
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS I FINALLY STARTED TO DO SOME PATTERNS AND FINGERPRINTS ON "ORANGE CRUSH". LONG WAYZ TO GO BUT WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENZ.
> 
> 
> ...






:wow: looks real good!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 7 2010, 12:32 PM~16820453
> *:wow:  looks real good!
> *


THANKS BRO STILL HAS A LOT OF SHIT TO GO! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 7 2010, 12:39 PM~16820494
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!
> *


THANKS TAT!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 7 2010, 12:13 PM~16820029
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS I FINALLY STARTED TO DO SOME PATTERNS AND FINGERPRINTS ON "ORANGE CRUSH". LONG WAYZ TO GO BUT WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENZ.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO :0


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

monte is sick


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

dam homie dat pattern is sick, love dat fingerprint :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 7 2010, 08:40 PM~16824259
> *dam homie dat pattern is sick, love dat fingerprint :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS EMILIO ITS A LOT OF MASKING DOG. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 7 2010, 08:40 PM~16824259
> *dam homie dat pattern is sick, love dat fingerprint :thumbsup:
> *


those r my fingerprints :0 hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 7 2010, 09:05 PM~16824477
> *those r my fingerprints :0 hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LMAO BIGDOGG :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 7 2010, 11:02 PM~16825361
> *:biggrin: LMAO BIGDOGG :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 8 2010, 08:14 AM~16827014
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

get to werk :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 8 2010, 08:26 AM~16827097
> *get to werk  :biggrin:
> *


NO !  THE ONLY WORK IM DOING TODAY IS PUTTING A SOME MORE PATTERNS ON THIS PROJECT VATO!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 8 2010, 08:29 AM~16827111
> *NO !   THE ONLY WORK IM DOING TODAY IS PUTTING A SOME MORE PATTERNS ON THIS PROJECT VATO!
> *


  vato do u need anymore fingeprints :biggrin: i got 10 of them ese :0  hahahaha


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 8 2010, 08:41 AM~16827197
> * vato do u need anymore fingeprints  :biggrin: i got 10 of them ese  :0   hahahaha
> *


HOW ABOUT UR TOES ESE?!! :roflmao: :rofl: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 8 2010, 08:46 AM~16827233
> *HOW ABOUT UR TOES ESE?!! :roflmao:  :rofl:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 chale homie no prints on it hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

hey how do u do those fing=r prints homi= u need to teach me homie :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

DID A LIL MORE WORK TODAY ON THE ROOF FELLAS. STILL WAYS TO GO.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2010, 03:52 PM~16830500
> *hey how do u do those fing=r  prints homi=  u need to teach me homie  :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE HOMEBOY! :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2010, 04:36 PM~16830939
> *cool  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 8 2010, 06:01 PM~16830605
> *DID A LIL MORE WORK TODAY ON THE ROOF FELLAS. STILL WAYS TO GO.
> 
> 
> ...


BASSSSSSS ASSSSSSSS!!!! PAINT JOB :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 8 2010, 09:58 PM~16834862
> *BASSSSSSS ASSSSSSSS!!!! PAINT JOB  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS BIG M!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

andas pintando huh :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 9 2010, 10:40 AM~16838937
> *andas pintando huh :biggrin:
> *


NOT TODAY VATO HAD TO COME TO WORK TODAY!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 9 2010, 10:45 AM~16838997
> *NOT TODAY VATO HAD TO COME TO WORK TODAY!
> *


PINCHE TRABAJO ALWAYS GETS IN THE WAY OF A GOOD DAY TO PAINT VERDA :biggrin: HAHAHAHA


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 9 2010, 10:52 AM~16839095
> *PINCHE TRABAJO ALWAYS GETS IN THE WAY OF A GOOD DAY TO PAINT VERDA :biggrin: HAHAHAHA
> *


YEAH DOG ME AWITO VATO! THATS WHY ONLY HAVE THE WKENDS! SHIT HAPPENZZZZZ!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 8 2010, 05:01 PM~16830605
> *DID A LIL MORE WORK TODAY ON THE ROOF FELLAS. STILL WAYS TO GO.
> 
> 
> ...


badass paint work. :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 9 2010, 11:31 AM~16839445
> *badass paint work.  :wow:
> *


THANKZ LOWANDBEYOND! ALL THE COMPZ MOTIVATE ME TO KEEP GOING!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 9 2010, 02:31 PM~16839445
> *badass paint work.  :wow:
> *



x2 !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THERE COMPZ. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES ANOTHER PROJECT 65 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 11 2010, 03:44 AM~16853861
> *HERES ANOTHER PROJECT 65 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That gonna be nice...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 10 2010, 05:50 PM~16853909
> *That gonna be nice...
> *


I HOPE SO DJ.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THREW A LIL PURPLE AND PINK ON "ORANGE CRUSH" . PIC KIND OF SUCK BUT O WELL. :uh:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice paint work ese u know how to put it down homie, :wow: yous now a master builder ese


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 06:49 PM~16854583
> *nice paint work ese  u know how to put it down homie,  :wow:  yous now a master builder ese
> *


THANKS BRO! BUT IM STILL LEARNING A LOT OF TRICKS HAVE WAYS TO GO .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 10 2010, 10:32 PM~16854395
> *THREW A LIL PURPLE AND PINK ON "ORANGE CRUSH" . PIC KIND OF SUCK BUT O WELL. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...





this shit is looking too serious man! sick paint work for sure


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2010, 07:11 PM~16854841
> *this shit is looking too serious man! sick paint work for sure
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPS [email protected]! :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

i think he want the bumpers for that model year , but i dont know give him call n ask him homie or leave a mensaje on our club topic  thnxz ese


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 10 2010, 06:58 PM~16854700
> *THANKS BRO! BUT IM STILL LEARNING  A LOT OF TRICKS HAVE WAYS TO GO .
> *


 :0 IT DONT LOOK LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

That Monte is sweet !!! :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 11 2010, 02:32 PM~16862985
> *That Monte is sweet !!!  :0
> *


THANKS ZED!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 10 2010, 11:15 PM~16857037
> *:0 IT DONT LOOK LIKE IT  :biggrin:
> *



hey but at lease he's putting down paint on his cars carnal  :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 11 2010, 04:35 PM~16864163
> *hey but at lease he's putting down paint on his cars carnal   :0
> *


TRUE :biggrin: NOT LIKE U KNOW WHO :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TOOK THE NEXT STEP AND PRIMED THE 65 IMPALA VERT "THE BEAST". :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 11 2010, 08:13 PM~16865116
> *TOOK THE NEXT STEP AND PRIMED THE 65 IMPALA VERT "THE BEAST". :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


one for the club hijo!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 11 2010, 07:13 PM~16865116
> *TOOK THE NEXT STEP AND PRIMED THE 65 IMPALA VERT "THE BEAST". :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is this that 1:18 metal lowrider edition 65 that came out around 2002? if so are those the stock wires, or where'd u get em if not!? i got 2 of em i bought to build and r still sitting and waiting 4 their time! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 7 2010, 12:13 PM~16820029
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS I FINALLY STARTED TO DO SOME PATTERNS AND FINGERPRINTS ON "ORANGE CRUSH". LONG WAYZ TO GO BUT WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENZ.
> 
> 
> ...


the base came out so well i was thinking "no way! no patterns!" but ill gladley eat those words now cuzz it look really good!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 12 2010, 07:01 PM~16875301
> *is this that 1:18 metal lowrider edition 65 that came out around 2002? if so are those the stock wires, or where'd u get em if not!? i got 2 of em i bought to build and r still sitting and waiting 4 their time!  :uh:
> *


NO IT WASNT LOWRIDERKIT! IT WAS GREEN WITH SOME BIG RIMS ON IT!THE RIMS ARENT STOCK I GOT THEM AT A SHOW WAYYY BACK!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 12 2010, 07:02 PM~16875324
> *the base came out so well i was thinking "no way! no patterns!" but ill gladley eat those words now cuzz it look really good!
> *


THANKS BRO! I JUST WANTED TO GO A STEP FURTHER.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY EDDIE ANY UPDATES ON THE MONTE BRO :biggrin: THAT SHIT IS LOOKN SICK YO AND WEN R U GONNA POST UP UR CITRUS PROJECT  :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 13 2010, 09:36 AM~16879914
> *HEY EDDIE ANY UPDATES ON THE MONTE BRO  :biggrin: THAT SHIT IS LOOKN SICK YO AND WEN R U GONNA POST UP UR CITRUS PROJECT    :wow:
> *



X2! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 13 2010, 09:36 AM~16879914
> *HEY EDDIE ANY UPDATES ON THE MONTE BRO  :biggrin: THAT SHIT IS LOOKN SICK YO AND WEN R U GONNA POST UP UR CITRUS PROJECT    :wow:
> *


THATS A SECRET BIGDOGG! ALL I CAN SAY IS IM SURE YOULL LIKEZZZZZ IT!!!lmao


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 13 2010, 10:18 AM~16880130
> *THATS A SECRET BIGDOGG! ALL I CAN SAY IS IM SURE YOULL LIKEZZZZZ IT!!!lmao
> *


AW FUEY--------->  ---------------> :biggrin: ---------------> IT'S ---------> I BETTER  J/K VATO


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 13 2010, 12:18 PM~16880130
> *THATS A SECRET BIGDOGG! ALL I CAN SAY IS IM SURE YOULL LIKEZZZZZ IT!!!lmao
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That Monte is badass bro sick work


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 13 2010, 12:40 PM~16880886
> *That Monte is badass bro sick work
> *


THANKS RAFA!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

A LIL UPDATE ON THE 65 IMPALA VERT"THE BEAST".


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that a 1/24 impala?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 14 2010, 02:55 PM~16888332
> *that a 1/24 impala?
> *


NO ITS DIECAST 1/18 THATS WHY I NICKNAMED IT "THE BEAST" CUZ ITS FUKN MASSIVE!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 04:04 PM~16888390
> *NO ITS DIECAST 1/18 THATS WHY I NICKNAMED IT "THE BEAST" CUZ ITS FUKN MASSIVE!
> *


  i had a 1:18 i wanted to build but i sold it


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 14 2010, 03:17 PM~16888454
> * i had a 1:18 i wanted to build but i sold it
> *


THAT SUCKS  I GOT THIS ONE FOR FREE CUZ MY BUDDYS ROOMATE WAS MOVING OUT AND THROWING EVERYTHING IN THE TRASH INCLUDING THIS CAR SO MY OTHER BUDDY SAID FUCK IT ILL TAKE IT. AND NOW ITS IN MY HANDS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 02:50 PM~16888307
> *A LIL UPDATE ON THE 65 IMPALA VERT"THE BEAST".
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ESTAS CABRON EDDIE  ME GUSTA FOOL AND I DONT LIKE DIECAST :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 14 2010, 08:40 PM~16891612
> *:0 ESTAS CABRON EDDIE   ME GUSTA FOOL AND I DONT LIKE DIECAST  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TE VA GUSTAR MAS VATO AFTER IM DONE WITH IT!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 03:50 PM~16888307
> *A LIL UPDATE ON THE 65 IMPALA VERT"THE BEAST".
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color, it pops!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 15 2010, 12:58 AM~16893362
> *Nice color, it pops!
> *


THANKS JEVRIES! IT DOES POP!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 09:13 PM~16891983
> *:biggrin: TE VA GUSTAR MAS VATO AFTER IM DONE WITH IT!
> *


 :0 ----------> :biggrin: -----------> :biggrin: ------------>  ORALE


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 15 2010, 12:50 AM~16888307
> *A LIL UPDATE ON THE 65 IMPALA VERT"THE BEAST".
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh thats gonna be tight for sho!! :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 15 2010, 08:52 AM~16895200
> *Ooooh thats gonna be tight for sho!! :0
> *


THANKS SLIM I HOPE SO BRO!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Niiiiice Skull! :wow: Layed it down SLICK again!!! BEAUTIFUL paint bro... :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 15 2010, 08:19 PM~16901883
> *Niiiiice Skull! :wow: Layed it down SLICK again!!! BEAUTIFUL paint bro... :wow:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ JIMBO.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice color mr skull, looking nice homie on da beast paint. :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 16 2010, 11:15 AM~16906939
> *nice color mr skull, looking nice homie on da beast  paint. :wow:
> *


THANKS SR. THE BEAST HAS JUST BEGUN!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :around: hno: :wow: :run:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 16 2010, 10:06 PM~16913729
> *:worship:  :worship:  :around:  hno:  :wow:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :cheesy:  ILL BE POSTIN PICKS SOON ON MY PROJECT FOR CITRUS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 17 2010, 05:24 AM~16914812
> *:biggrin:  :uh:  :cheesy:   ILL BE POSTIN PICKS SOON ON MY PROJECT FOR CITRUS.
> *


 :0 its about damn time :biggrin: hurry up n postem eddie  :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 17 2010, 07:26 AM~16915468
> *:0 its about damn time :biggrin: hurry up n postem eddie   :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


TAKE IT EAZY CARNAL BE PATIENT VATO IT SHOULD BE READY BY THUR,FRI!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 17 2010, 10:29 AM~16916995
> *TAKE IT EAZY CARNAL BE PATIENT VATO IT SHOULD BE READY BY THUR,FRI!!
> *


 :angry:  AW FUEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 17 2010, 12:30 PM~16918096
> *:angry:   AW FUEY!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 17 2010, 07:24 AM~16914812
> *:biggrin:  :uh:  :cheesy:   ILL BE POSTIN PICKS SOON ON MY PROJECT FOR CITRUS.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :wave: pics ese


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 18 2010, 08:51 PM~16933194
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :wave:  pics ese
> *


PICKS TONIGHT FO SHOWW!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 04:47 AM~16935053
> *PICKS TONIGHT FO SHOWW!
> *


 :angry: ORALE NO SE VALE JUGAR CON LAS EMOTIONES :biggrin: EDDIE!! :happysad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 19 2010, 07:02 AM~16935812
> *:angry: ORALE NO SE VALE JUGAR CON LAS EMOTIONES :biggrin: EDDIE!! :happysad:
> *


NEVER BIGDOGG!!JUST FINISHED THE RIDE LAST NIGHT SO LATER TODAY ILL BE POSTIN SOME PICKS VATO!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 07:26 AM~16936026
> *NEVER BIGDOGG!!JUST FINISHED THE RIDE LAST NIGHT SO LATER TODAY ILL BE POSTIN SOME PICKS VATO!!
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 19 2010, 08:54 AM~16936812
> *
> *


  :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 08:26 AM~16936026
> *NEVER BIGDOGG!!JUST FINISHED THE RIDE LAST NIGHT SO LATER TODAY ILL BE POSTIN SOME PICKS VATO!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 19 2010, 09:36 AM~16937193
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


MAYBE RAFA! LMAO


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

"GANGSTERS PARADISE"



















MURAL ON FIREWALL










PHOTOETCH GRILL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 04:39 PM~16940166
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0 THAT 39 IS SICK BRO I LIKES  :wow: NOW POST UP THE RIDE FOR THE SHOW :biggrin: JK HAHAHA


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 19 2010, 04:53 PM~16940265
> *DAMN :0 THAT 39 IS SICK BRO I LIKES    :wow: NOW POST UP THE RIDE FOR THE SHOW :biggrin: JK HAHAHA
> *


I TOLD U I WOULDNT LET THE PERRO DOWN!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 05:39 PM~16940166
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 05:39 PM~16940166
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship:   Very clean bro


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

if it don't lay it not from L.A. THIS IS ONE BADDDDDDDD RIDE EDDIE.    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 19 2010, 04:55 PM~16940286
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANK YOU BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 04:39 PM~16940166
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 19 2010, 04:55 PM~16940286
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:worship: x100


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

That thing is a beast.Looks great.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 19 2010, 04:59 PM~16940308
> *if it don't lay it not from L.A.  THIS IS ONE BADDDDDDDD RIDE EDDIE.       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG W!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 19 2010, 06:18 PM~16940991
> *That thing is a beast.Looks great.
> *


THANKS BRO! I APPRECIATE IT :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR COMPZ!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 08:39 PM~16940166
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> ...


are you kidding me...... that ride is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 05:39 PM~16940166
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> ...



Nice clean top quality build. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

That's a nice smooth paint job really clean, what wheels are those ?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THIS RANFLA IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST 39'S AROUND :thumbsup: I SEEN IT IN PERSON ,POST UP SOME MORE FLICKS ,YOU GOT DOWN ON THIS HOMIE .....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 21 2010, 11:54 AM~16952124
> *THIS RANFLA IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST 39'S AROUND  :thumbsup: I SEEN IT IN PERSON ,POST UP SOME MORE FLICKS ,YOU GOT DOWN ON THIS HOMIE .....
> *


X2!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

ONE COOL HOME BOY WITH BAD RIDES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 21 2010, 08:07 PM~16955572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 06:39 PM~16940166
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> ...


Dame
Thats a Beautiful paint job. Question? What Clear are you using or is this polished out.

Thanks
Don


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 22 2010, 11:07 AM~16962323
> *Dame
> Thats a Beautiful paint job.  Question? What Clear are you using or is this polished out.
> 
> ...


ITS AUTOMOTIVE CLEAR! THIS CAR WASNT EVEN POLISHED. THANKS FOR THE COMPZ!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 22 2010, 02:00 PM~16962870
> *ITS AUTOMOTIVE CLEAR! THIS CAR WASNT EVEN POLISHED. THANKS FOR THE COMPZ!!!
> *


 Nasson ? Dupont ? HOK ?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 22 2010, 02:38 PM~16964376
> *Nasson ? Dupont ? HOK ?
> *


CHROMABASE


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

sr woodgrain n just ripe :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wo


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

sup eddie, quick question, how did you do the plaque sign like the one you did for the 39? pm


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 22 2010, 04:41 PM~16964395
> *CHROMABASE
> *


 Thanks Homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SUPP VATO LOCO WATS NEXT ON THE HIT LIST ESE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 23 2010, 07:34 AM~16972201
> *SUPP VATO LOCO WATS NEXT ON THE HIT LIST ESE :biggrin:
> *


NOTHIN THINKIN ABOUT GOIN BACK TO RETIREMENT!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 23 2010, 11:13 AM~16973169
> *NOTHIN THINKIN ABOUT GOIN BACK TO RETIREMENT!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 23 2010, 09:13 AM~16973169
> *NOTHIN THINKIN ABOUT GOIN BACK TO RETIREMENT!!
> *


hit me up or call me vato   :angry: :angry: u aint retiring :happysad: either


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 21 2010, 07:07 PM~16955572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude wtf that 39 is sick, excellet job.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 10:03 PM~16567856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quick question do you foil after the clear or before the clear is applied that looks like the real moulding. getting back into modeling after 10 years and alot has changed


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 97xenissan_@Mar 23 2010, 05:28 PM~16978339
> *quick question do you foil after the clear or before the clear is applied that looks like the real moulding.  getting back into modeling after 10 years and alot has changed
> *


AFTER CLEAR.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 97xenissan_@Mar 23 2010, 05:22 PM~16978273
> *dude wtf that 39 is sick, excellet job.
> *


THANKS MAN GLAD U APPRECIATE THE WORK I PUT IN!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 23 2010, 10:13 AM~16973169
> *NOTHIN THINKIN ABOUT GOIN BACK TO RETIREMENT!!
> *


 ORALE VATO.... WHO SAYS YOUR GONNA RETIRE...WE BARELY STARTING.. WE'LL DRAG YOU OUT OF YOUR HOUSE AND MAKE YOU BUILD MORE CRAZY SHIT LOCO. :twak: 
RETIREMENT :thumbsdown: BULID MORE SHIT, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 23 2010, 05:48 PM~16978552
> *THANKS MAN GLAD U APPRECIATE THE WORK I PUT IN!!!
> *


hey eddie we all appreciate ur werk bro u do sum of the sickest werk on here and b4 too. that 39 u did is the sickestg one i seen so far  but retire chale homie u just started too do the craziest shit look at ur 65 that shit is wicked im still waitn on the monte and the beast to see wat else u could put on it vato so get off ur ass and stast paintn homie  RETIRE SHIT WAT R U TRIPPN :angry: :uh: :biggrin: and remember its not wat u win homie its the looks u get out of it


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 23 2010, 10:13 AM~16973169
> *NOTHIN THINKIN ABOUT GOIN BACK TO RETIREMENT!!
> *



 :nosad: :nosad: Dam Eddie, not now bro... Your one of the SICKEST MO FO's on here! Your builds inspired me since the LRB days!!! Got me outta the slump I was in and now, DESPERATE to represent! Incredible builds with a serious eye for detail! I hope your just bullshittin'... :happysad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

I wanna say thanks to all the d2s members for their support! I think u guys got me in that painting mode!! Now its time to get down like james brown again!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 26 2010, 01:14 PM~17008559
> *I wanna say thanks to all the d2s members for their support! I think u guys got me in that painting mode!! Now its time to get down like james brown again!!
> *


  we are family bro.thats what we are here for.do your thing.lets see some of those james brown moves. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 26 2010, 01:14 PM~17008559
> *I wanna say thanks to all the d2s members for their support! I think u guys got me in that painting mode!! Now its time to get down like james brown again!!
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!! I DO MY DANCIN WITH THE AIRBRUSH VATOS!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

This for a TRUE OG PLAYER in this game. This issue is MANY individuals in this club that make me TRULY HONORED to represent<span style=\'color:blue\'> DOWN2SCALE...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 26 2010, 04:11 PM~17010962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wooooooooooooow that's all I could say jimbo! Thanks bro!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

I will be unleashin picks of the 65 vert "THE BEAST" as soon as my computer gets fixed.Its all done up in patterns and pearls fingerprints and all kind of shit.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 26 2010, 01:14 PM~17008559
> *I wanna say thanks to all the d2s members for their support! I think u guys got me in that painting mode!! Now its time to get down like james brown again!!
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 26 2010, 05:14 PM~17011513
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thats the shit rite there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 26 2010, 04:51 PM~17011293
> *I will be unleashin picks of the 65 vert "THE BEAST" as soon as my computer gets fixed.Its all done up in patterns and pearls fingerprints and all kind of shit.
> *


 :0 :0    ORALE' :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 26 2010, 05:51 PM~17011293
> *I will be unleashin picks of the 65 vert "THE BEAST" as soon as my computer gets fixed.Its all done up in patterns and pearls fingerprints and all kind of shit.
> *



hno: hno: hno: :wow: :h5:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 22 2010, 04:07 AM~16955572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 27 2010, 08:14 AM~17016107
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:  :h5:
> *


I hope u like it jimbo! Your lil speech about me got me in that mode again! Thanks bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 27 2010, 12:34 PM~17016871
> *I hope u like it jimbo! Your lil speech about me got me in that mode again! Thanks bro
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 27 2010, 11:34 AM~17016871
> *I hope u like it jimbo! Your lil speech about me got me in that mode again! Thanks bro
> *


You guys been my inspiration for a LONG time brotha'.  STAY UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The Beast hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up big homie stay up n just keep building. hey thnxz 4 da advise ese


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 09:33 AM~17076087
> *was up big homie stay up n  just keep building. hey thnxz 4 da advise ese
> *


THE ADVICE IS FREE CARNAL!YOUR PAINTIN SKILLS R GROWING MY SON!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:nicoderm: :ninja: :h5: :x:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THAT 39 IS OVER THE TOP SICK!! CAN IT GET ANY BETTER??..NOPE! BAD AS FUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 3 2010, 12:10 PM~17085629
> *DAMN THAT 39 IS OVER THE TOP SICK!! CAN IT GET ANY BETTER??..NOPE! BAD AS FUCK! :biggrin:
> *



X10! :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 3 2010, 11:16 AM~17085672
> *X10! :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS BRO I DID THE BEST THAT I COULD DO BRO!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 3 2010, 12:02 PM~17085955
> *THANKS BRO I DID THE BEST THAT I COULD DO BRO!
> *


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

bro,wheres that 65 ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2010, 09:44 AM~17092258
> *bro,wheres that  65 ??????? :biggrin:
> *


SOOOON!MY COMPUTER TOOK A SHIT! "THE BEAST" IS JUST ABOUT DONE! HOPE U LIKE IT BRO!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 3 2009, 08:18 PM~15864561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT LOOKING BUILD EDDIE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 3 2009, 04:16 AM~15856336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: INTERPRETA MI SILENCIO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 3 2009, 08:58 PM~15865038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS NICE. :roflmao:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 4 2009, 12:35 PM~15871393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS SICK EDDIE U GOTS SOME BADASS RIDEZ HOMIE KEEP'EM COMING


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 4 2009, 11:31 PM~15877588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAYYUUUUUM EDDIE U MAKING A KIILING HERE ESE!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 5 2009, 04:01 PM~15882126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KIILER BUILD HOMIE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 09:01 AM~15887262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHALE HOMIE YA PARALE CON LAS QUEMADAS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 09:54 PM~15893931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME RIDE VATO


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 7 2009, 06:07 PM~15903798
> *dammit!  fuckin nice right there!  :yes:*


X2


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 7 2009, 06:07 PM~15903798
> *dammit!  fuckin nice right there!  :yes:    what colors you using (brand)?
> *


X2


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 23 2010, 07:18 PM~16388814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS GON BE BADASS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2010, 06:00 PM~16470694
> *THE WEATHER WAS GOOD TODAY SO I DECIDED TO LAY SOME KOLOR DOWN ON THE CADI! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 4 2010, 11:12 AM~17092425
> *SOOOON!MY COMPUTER TOOK A SHIT! "THE BEAST" IS JUST ABOUT DONE! HOPE U LIKE IT BRO!
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 4 2010, 12:28 PM~17093096
> *THIS IS GON BE BADASS
> *


X10 on everything Road Dogg said!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS EVERYBODY FOR UR COMPLIMENTS! MY PAINTS ARE HOUSE OF KOLOR.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Some seriously sikk looking rides in here Skull :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 5 2010, 02:20 AM~17098462
> *Some seriously sikk looking rides in here Skull :wow:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp vato


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 5 2010, 07:10 AM~17099263
> * supp vato
> *


GOING TO TRY AND FINISH UP INTERIOR ON "THE BEAST"today so I can finish it this week.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 5 2010, 09:41 AM~17099997
> *GOING TO TRY AND FINISH UP INTERIOR ON "THE BEAST"today so I can finish it this week.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 5 2010, 09:44 PM~17107885
> *:yes:  :yes:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 5 2010, 08:41 AM~17099997
> *GOING TO TRY AND FINISH UP INTERIOR ON "THE BEAST"today so I can finish it this week.
> *


  sounds like a plan to me


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 5 2010, 10:13 PM~17108923
> * sounds like a plan to me
> *


  GOT MY COMPUTER BACK FINALLY! IM GOIN TO TRY AND FINISH "THE BEAST" REAL SOON SO I WILL BE POSTING PICS PROBLEY THURSDAY BROTHAS.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 6 2010, 11:26 AM~17112157
> * GOT MY COMPUTER BACK FINALLY! IM GOIN TO TRY AND FINISH "THE BEAST" REAL SOON SO I WILL BE POSTING PICS PROBLEY THURSDAY BROTHAS.
> *


 cool hijo..... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: Can't wait for the BEAST to be released!!! :wow: No ****... :uh:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 6 2010, 06:03 PM~17116637
> *:wow: Can't wait for the BEAST to be released!!! :wow:  No ****... :uh:
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

A VERY OLD BUILD OF MINE CANT BELIEVE ITS STILL TOGETHER. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Still looks GANGSTA!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

i lost one like this back in the days, same color, some one took it from a show . so it was u eddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















i belive its this one, can i have it back now, j/k shit looks hardcore n gangster


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 7 2010, 07:12 PM~17126952
> *A VERY OLD BUILD OF MINE CANT BELIEVE ITS STILL TOGETHER. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2010, 05:53 PM~17127448
> *i lost one like this  back in the days, same color, some one took it from a show . so it was u eddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i belive its this one, can i have it back now, j/k  shit looks hardcore n gangster
> *


 :roflmao: THANKS EMILIO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 05:30 PM~17127138
> *Still looks GANGSTA!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ JIMBO! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 04:50 PM~16888307
> *A LIL UPDATE ON THE 65 IMPALA VERT"THE BEAST".
> 
> 
> ...


 Love the color ??? AZTEC GOLD ??? over a silver base ???


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 8 2010, 11:14 AM~17134865
> *Love the color ??? AZTEC GOLD  ??? over a silver base ???
> *


HOK SUNRISE & WHITE BASE!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 8 2010, 02:01 PM~17135273
> *HOK SUNRISE & WHITE BASE!
> *


 Orale . white flat base ??


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 8 2010, 12:13 PM~17135375
> *Orale .  white flat base ??
> *


WELL HOK BASES DRY LIKE SEMI GLOSS. THE BEAST NO LONGER LOOKS LIKE THAT.ILL BE POSTIN PICKS TOMORROW OF IT FINISHED!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

cant wait :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

x2


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

sup eddie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 8 2010, 03:41 PM~17137086
> *sup eddie
> *


NADA JUST BUILDING DOG. WZUP TO ALL D2S CREW.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MY 65 VERT "THE BEAST" THE WAY IT WAS WHEN I GOT IT. :uh: 











THEN PRIMED IT AND DID BODY WORK.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MY 65 VERT "THE BEAST" FINISHED. :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wow: :wow: damm looks chingon!!  

Is that diecast?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 8 2010, 07:46 PM~17138745
> *MY 65 VERT "THE BEAST" FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 




























































:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:



































































:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

A COUPLE MORE PICS OF "THE BEAST".FINGERPRINTS ON SIDES,HOOD TILL DASH, TRUNK ALSO DONE IN PEARLS.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

oh shit! :0 :wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hooptie looking great eddie, nice job !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

interior looks prefect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!nice bro !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17138745
> *MY 65 VERT "THE BEAST" FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad asssssssss hijo..... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats sick!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 8 2010, 06:59 PM~17138942
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


  JIMBO :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2010, 07:07 PM~17139047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GARY IT MEANS ALOT BROTHA!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 8 2010, 07:23 PM~17139260
> *bad asssssssss hijo..... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS HIJO IM TRYING MY BEST!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2010, 07:33 PM~17139403
> *Damn thats sick!
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ DARKSIDE. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17138745
> *MY 65 VERT "THE BEAST" FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDD PC. OF ART EDDIE. (I SAW THE CAR IN PERSON
AND MAN YOU NEED YOUR SHADES ON THE FINISH AND COLORS REALLY POP.


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats some bad s#%t looks great.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shadow247_@Apr 8 2010, 08:13 PM~17139944
> *Thats some bad s#%t looks great.
> *


THANKS SHADOW FOR THE COMPZ.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 8 2010, 08:11 PM~17139915
> *ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDD PC. OF ART EDDIE. (I SAW THE CAR IN PERSON
> AND MAN YOU NEED YOUR SHADES ON THE FINISH AND COLORS REALLY POP.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS WILLIE ! YOU WERE THE FIRST ONE TO SEE IT IN PERSON WHEN U CAME DOWN MY PAD BROTHA. ILL PROBLEY TAKE SOME PICKS TOMORROW OUTSIDE CUZ ALL THE COLORS ARE PEARLS. THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Skull that is fuckin sick dawg!!!! :wow: It was worth the wait


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17140212
> *Damn Skull that is fuckin sick dawg!!!! :wow: It was worth the wait
> *


THANKS ELRAFA! DIDNT WANT TO FUKIN RUSH IT.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

that shit is ssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccckkkkkkkkk, skull :burn: :biggrin: 



like frank says can i have it ? j/k 

some day when i grow up i want to paint like you :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 8 2010, 06:46 PM~17138745
> *MY 65 VERT "THE BEAST" FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN EDDIE THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK  :wow:  TE ECHASTE LOCO ESTAS CABRON ESE :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

That beast is baddass !!! :wow: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## screwd up loco (Dec 31, 2009)

nice builds!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Apr 8 2010, 11:30 PM~17141937
> *That beast is baddass !!!  :wow:
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2. :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 8 2010, 09:16 PM~17140784
> *that shit is ssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccckkkkkkkkk, skull :burn:  :biggrin:
> like frank says            can i have it ?  j/k
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS EMILIO.ALL IT TAKES IS PRACTICE BRO AND WITH THAT NEW LAB U GOT hno: MAKE IT HAPPEN. OHHH AND NO U CANT HAVE IT :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 8 2010, 09:23 PM~17140892
> *DAMN EDDIE THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK    :wow:   TE ECHASTE LOCO ESTAS CABRON ESE :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD U CARNAL I WOULDNT LET U DOWN!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS ZED AND PANCHO AND EVERYONE FOR THERE COMPLIMENTS.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 8 2010, 09:46 PM~17138745
> *MY 65 VERT "THE BEAST" FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 9 2010, 08:05 AM~17143766
> *NICE work homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: THANKS MAN.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 8 2010, 10:46 PM~17138745
> *MY 65 VERT "THE BEAST" FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

All I can do is stare bro! SIKK Work!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 04:46 AM~17138745
> *MY 65 VERT "THE BEAST" FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPZ SLIM AND SCU-RAPE-. IM PLANNING OUT MY NEXT ONE ALREADY.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 10 2010, 05:31 PM~17153970
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPZ SLIM AND SCU-RAPE-. IM PLANNING OUT MY NEXT ONE ALREADY.
> *


WAITINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG. EDDIE :around: :around:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

X10!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY EDDIE QUE ONDA CON LAS FLIKAS ON THE MONTE VATO U DONE YET  OR R U JUST TEASING THEM :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 30 2010, 08:55 PM~17356710
> *HEY EDDIE QUE ONDA CON LAS FLIKAS ON THE MONTE VATO U DONE YET   OR R U JUST TEASING THEM  :biggrin:
> *


DIDNT FINISH IT YET.SOON AS ITS DONE ILL POST PICKS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 2 2010, 07:26 PM~17368897
> *DIDNT FINISH IT YET.SOON AS ITS DONE ILL POST PICKS.
> *


 :0 ----->  ----->


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> eddie this woody is bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

and this !!!!!!!!!!damn!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 YOO HOO EDDIE WURS THE FLIKAS ON THE MONTE VATO :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks gary those rides are old but still look ok!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 26 2010, 07:13 AM~17608987
> *:0 YOO HOO EDDIE WURS THE FLIKAS ON THE MONTE VATO :biggrin:
> *


No progress! Its on hold cuz I'm painting a 1;1 scale motorcyle right now.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 26 2010, 11:17 AM~17610050
> *No progress! Its on hold cuz I'm painting a 1;1 scale motorcyle right now.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 26 2010, 09:17 AM~17610050
> *No progress! Its on hold cuz I'm painting a 1;1 scale motorcyle right now.
> *


ok  vato


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

RIDES ARE SICK SKULL!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 26 2010, 09:36 PM~17617928
> *RIDES ARE SICK SKULL!!
> *


Thanks for the compz! I got a couple new ones coming out I hope anyways.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> > eddie this woody is bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I agree! Your builds are always kick ass! Its great to see us o.gs back in the game! :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@May 27 2010, 01:32 PM~17623892
> *I agree! Your builds are always kick ass! Its great to see us o.gs back in the game! :0
> *


THANKS FROGGY! GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK! YOURE A TRUE O.G BACK IN THE GAME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up big homie, havent seen u 4 a bit, how r u ? ur bike is looking sick cant wait to see it finish. :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 27 2010, 08:34 PM~17628408
> *was up big homie, havent seen u 4 a bit, how r u ?  ur bike is looking sick cant wait to see it finish.  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wzup emilioooooo! The bike is on hold for a bit but its about 50 percent done! Painting a real motorcycle this wkend carnal! Your painting skills r getin better my son!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 27 2010, 08:34 PM~17628408
> *was up big homie, havent seen u 4 a bit, how r u ?  ur bike is looking sick cant wait to see it finish.  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wzup emilioooooo! The bike is on hold for a bit but its about 50 percent done! Painting a real motorcycle this wkend carnal! Your painting skills r getin better my son!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 28 2010, 09:04 AM~17631956
> *Wzup emilioooooo! The bike is on hold for a bit but its about 50 percent done! Painting a real motorcycle this wkend carnal! Your painting skills r getin better my son!
> *



Was good Eddie! :wave: Pics later??? hno: hno: :wow: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 28 2010, 09:04 AM~17631956
> *Wzup emilioooooo! The bike is on hold for a bit but its about 50 percent done! Painting a real motorcycle this wkend carnal! Your painting skills r getin better my son!
> *



thnxz homie for the propz, i learn from the best :biggrin: post some pics of the real moto paint job bigg homie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 28 2010, 09:36 AM~17632738
> *thnxz homie for the propz, i learn from the best :biggrin:  post some pics of the real moto paint job bigg homie
> *


Will do carnal!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 29 2010, 05:07 PM~17643424
> *HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN EDDIE THAT SAKI LOOKS SICK VATO :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 29 2010, 05:07 PM~17643424
> *HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"
> 
> 
> ...




 :loco: this bike is "insane", eddie :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 29 2010, 06:06 PM~17643639
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 DAMN EDDIE THAT SAKI LOOKS SICK VATO :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS CARNAL! IM GOING TO FINISH UP my monte "DEVILS ADVOCATE" soon!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE !!thats is bad Ass!!!!!!!!!!!!great looking paint and what a super clean build !!!!!!!! nice !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 29 2010, 06:10 PM~17643663
> *  :loco:      this bike is "insane", eddie  :naughty:
> *


THANKS LOC! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Great looking bike!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 29 2010, 07:08 PM~17643914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ GARY! I WANTED TO KEEP IT SIMPLE BUT CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 29 2010, 07:07 PM~17643424
> *HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"
> 
> 
> ...


getting it down bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THAT SHIT CAME OUT SICK! NOW LETS SEE THE REAL ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 29 2010, 06:07 PM~17643424
> *HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

this bike is sick homie, great work dogg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 30 2010, 12:38 PM~17647129
> *:wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> this bike is sick homie, great work dogg :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 29 2010, 09:07 PM~17643424
> *HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: holy shit! thats sick!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

I WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PROPS! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES YOUR REQUEST TATMAN AND SR WOODGRAINE. THE REAL MOTORCYCLE I PAINTED THIS WEEKEND. THE CUSTOMER SAID TO KEEP IT SIMPLE SO I DID. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 30 2010, 11:46 AM~17647447
> *HERES YOUR REQUEST TATMAN AND SR WOODGRAINE. THE REAL MOTORCYCLE I PAINTED THIS WEEKEND. THE CUSTOMER SAID TO KEEP IT SIMPLE SO I DID. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 gangsta at work!  thats badass color eddie :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 30 2010, 11:53 AM~17647483
> *:0  gangsta at work!    thats badass color eddie :biggrin:
> *


OHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAH! :machinegun: THANKS BRO A LIL HOK TRUEBLUE!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice color homeboy, you look like your going to rob a liquer store ese, ( beer run )  :wow: great paint job


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 29 2010, 08:07 PM~17643424
> *HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"
> 
> 
> ...



FREAKIN' OUTRAGOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT BIKE HAS TO BE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL AND CLEANEST KAW I'VE EVER SEEN!!

Street or forums!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 30 2010, 01:54 PM~17647958
> *nice color homeboy, you look like your going to rob a liquer store ese, ( beer run )    :wow:  great paint job
> *


MORE LIKE A (PAINT RUN)!!!! THANKS CARNAL! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 30 2010, 02:20 PM~17648046
> *FREAKIN' OUTRAGOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THAT BIKE HAS TO BE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL AND CLEANEST KAW I'VE EVER SEEN!!
> ...


THANKS TREND! I APPRECIATE THAT DOG! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on that bike... Just beautiful...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 31 2010, 07:58 AM~17652988
> *Nice work on that bike... Just beautiful...
> *


THANKS DARKSIDE!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp vato wen r u gonna post up the monte bro :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 31 2010, 02:29 PM~17655810
> *supp vato wen r u gonna post up the monte bro  :biggrin:
> *


U ALREADY SEEN IT BIGDOGG WHY AM I GOING TO POST IT FOR!!!!!!  JUST KIDDING CARNAL!  I STILL HAVENT FINISHED UP THE TRUNK YET! SOOOON !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 29 2010, 08:07 PM~17643424
> *HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"
> 
> 
> ...


That's a baaaaaad muhfuckah!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0    I love it bro!! I thought one day I'd attempt to build a street rocket but after seein' this, I think I'll pass! You killed it!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2010, 03:51 PM~17656379
> *That's a baaaaaad muhfuckah!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :0        I love it bro!! I thought one day I'd attempt to build a street rocket but after seein' this, I think I'll pass! You killed it!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 31 2010, 09:03 PM~17657599
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Oh, the bike is awesome but the rest of your builds are pure _sickness_!!    I had to start at page 1 to see what I been missin' out on!! Keep up the great work, bro! I'm watchin'!!  :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2010, 06:30 PM~17657927
> *Oh, the bike is awesome but the rest of your builds are pure sickness!!       I had to start at page 1 to see what I been missin' out on!! Keep up the great work, bro! I'm watchin'!!   :thumbsup:  :drama:
> *


THANKS TONIOSEVEN! :thumbsup: I GOT ANOTHER SICK STREETBIKE SOMEWHERE IN THE BEGINING OF THIS THREAD! THANKS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 31 2010, 10:03 PM~17658430
> *THANKS TONIOSEVEN! :thumbsup:  I GOT ANOTHER SICK STREETBIKE SOMEWHERE IN THE BEGINING OF THIS THREAD! THANKS BRO! :biggrin:
> *


You're welcome bro!! Actually it's TWO more of them!  :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"

















[/quote]
BAD ASS EDDIE :0 :0


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a sick bike, dogg.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice paint on that bike.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice color  and bad ass bike overall :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 1 2010, 02:24 PM~17666586
> *Nice color  and bad ass bike overall :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 29 2010, 07:07 PM~17643424
> *HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HIJO!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm anxiously waitin' for more builds! The work in this thread is sick !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 1 2010, 08:14 PM~17670200
> *NICE HIJO!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THANKS BIG M!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 2 2010, 07:52 AM~17673832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ!I BETTER GET MY ASS IN GEAR AND FINISH UP MY 70 MONTE!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 2 2010, 09:12 AM~17674488
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPZ!I BETTER GET MY ASS IN GEAR AND FINISH UP MY 70 MONTE!!
> *


SIMON LIMON :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 2 2010, 10:04 AM~17674912
> *SIMON LIMON  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 29 2010, 07:07 PM~17643424
> *HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"
> 
> 
> ...


Dang bro! Your builds are always sooooo clean! keep it up bro! Hope all has been well?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE LS. I TOO AM WAITING FOR THE LATEST BUILDS!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jun 3 2010, 12:31 PM~17686578
> *Dang bro! Your builds are always sooooo clean! keep it up bro! Hope all has been well?
> *


THANKS FROGGY! EVERYTHING HAS BEEN WELL.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jun 22 2010, 05:42 PM~17859711
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE LS. I TOO AM WAITING FOR THE LATEST BUILDS!!!!! :dunno:
> *


EAZZZZY ROAD DOGG! :biggrin: I HAVENT FINISHED MY 70 MONTE THE DEVILS ADVOCATE BUT IM GOING TO POST PICKS OF IT ANYWAYS! AS FOR MY NEXT BUILD IM BUILDING A FRAME OFF CHOPPER. ILL HAVE PICKS OF IT AS SOON AS I PROGRESS ON IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

UPDATE PICKS ON "THE DEVILS ADVOCATE". NEED CLEAR & LIL TOUCH UP.



















DID ALL PURPLE AREAS WITH WATERDROP EFFECT IN PEARL.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 22 2010, 07:35 PM~17861047
> *UPDATE PICKS ON "THE DEVILS ADVOCATE". NEED CLEAR & LIL TOUCH UP.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN EDDIE THATS GONNA LOOK SICK BRO  :wow: HURRY FINISH IT I WANNA SEE HOW IT LOOKS ALL FINISH UP :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 29 2010, 07:07 PM~17643424
> *HERES THE LATEST BUILD FELLAS! KAWASAKI " CLINICALLY INSANE"
> 
> 
> ...


this is sick as fuck  



> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 30 2010, 01:46 PM~17647447
> *HERES YOUR REQUEST TATMAN AND SR WOODGRAINE. THE REAL MOTORCYCLE I PAINTED THIS WEEKEND. THE CUSTOMER SAID TO KEEP IT SIMPLE SO I DID. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that gansta gonna blast with his iwata  :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 23 2010, 01:11 AM~17863673
> *this is sick as fuck
> damn that gansta gonna blast with his iwata   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 22 2010, 10:35 PM~17861047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 23 2010, 05:53 AM~17864271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

70 looks good i like that paint job nice work!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 22 2010, 08:35 PM~17861047
> *UPDATE PICKS ON "THE DEVILS ADVOCATE". NEED CLEAR & LIL TOUCH UP.
> 
> 
> ...


orale carnal te avinentes homie that shit came out fucken bad homie ur my hero ese


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 23 2010, 02:29 PM~17868245
> *orale carnal te avinentes homie that shit came out  fucken bad homie ur my hero ese
> *


 :0 GRACIAS EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOO! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jun 23 2010, 12:38 PM~17867141
> *70 looks good i like that paint job nice work!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

jus went thru alot of pages on here... really sick builds homie. keep it up!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jun 23 2010, 03:35 PM~17868794
> *jus went thru alot of pages on here... really sick builds homie. keep it up!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 22 2010, 08:35 PM~17861047
> *UPDATE PICKS ON "THE DEVILS ADVOCATE". NEED CLEAR & LIL TOUCH UP.
> 
> 
> ...



DANG LS THIS MONTE IS SICK AS FUCC. LOVE THAT PAINT JOB. HOW THE FUCC DID U DO THE WATER DROP SHIT...SICK HOMIE JUST SICK. LESSONS? FO SHO, I'LL TAKE SOME. LOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jun 23 2010, 04:24 PM~17869256
> *DANG LS THIS MONTE IS SICK AS FUCC. LOVE THAT PAINT JOB. HOW THE FUCC DID U DO THE WATER DROP SHIT...SICK HOMIE JUST SICK. LESSONS? FO SHO, I'LL TAKE SOME. LOL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 THANKS ROAD PERRO. THE WATERDROP EFFECT WAS DONE WITH A SPRAY BOTTLE AND AN AIRBRUSH AT VERY LOW PSI. MAYBE IF I GO TO A MEETING SOMETIME ILL DO A HOW TO. EMILIO WANTED TO LEARN ALSO. BUT HAY U GUYS GOT THE OGS ,DOUBLE OGS AND TRIPLE OGS WITH GARY AND FROGGY SO I KNOW FOR SURE THEY KNOW WAYYYYYYY MORE THEN ME.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 22 2010, 08:35 PM~17861047
> *UPDATE PICKS ON "THE DEVILS ADVOCATE". NEED CLEAR & LIL TOUCH UP.
> 
> 
> ...




Dam Eddie, SICK AS FUCK! :wow: :wow: Good to see you're still killin' shit bro! :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 23 2010, 05:55 PM~17870084
> *Dam Eddie, SICK AS FUCK! :wow:  :wow: Good to see you're still killin' shit bro! :wow:
> *


Yeah I'm trying! Still going at it jimbo!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> UPDATE PICKS ON "THE DEVILS ADVOCATE". NEED CLEAR & LIL TOUCH UP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

you know im diggin it eddie, nice job !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 24 2010, 03:29 PM~17878507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS G MAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 23 2010, 05:29 PM~17869293
> *:0  :0  THANKS ROAD PERRO. THE WATERDROP EFFECT WAS DONE WITH A SPRAY BOTTLE AND AN AIRBRUSH AT VERY LOW PSI. MAYBE IF I GO TO A MEETING SOMETIME ILL DO A HOW TO. EMILIO WANTED TO LEARN ALSO. BUT HAY U GUYS GOT THE OGS ,DOUBLE OGS AND TRIPLE OGS WITH GARY AND FROGGY SO I KNOW FOR SURE THEY KNOW WAYYYYYYY MORE THEN ME.
> *


DON'T BE MODEST BIG DAWG, UR A BADASS BUILDER URSELF, U JUST DON'T GIVE URSELF ENOUGH CREDIT, I LIKE UR WORK AND I'D LIKE TO ONE DAY BE AS BAD AS U GUYS(GARY,DAVID,WILLIE ETC). I'D STILL LIKE TO LEARN SHIT FROM ALL U GUYS. :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jun 24 2010, 05:04 PM~17879115
> *DON'T BE MODEST BIG DAWG, UR A BADASS BUILDER URSELF, U JUST DON'T GIVE URSELF ENOUGH CREDIT, I LIKE UR WORK AND I'D LIKE TO ONE DAY BE AS BAD AS U GUYS(GARY,DAVID,WILLIE ETC). I'D STILL LIKE TO LEARN SHIT FROM ALL U GUYS. :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ROAD PERRO. IM JUST NEVER SATISFIED, I ALWAYS FEEL WHAT IF I DID THIS AND THAT!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 24 2010, 04:29 PM~17878507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like master Seed said ! :cheesy:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 24 2010, 08:58 PM~17880114
> *THANKS ROAD PERRO. IM JUST NEVER SATISFIED, I ALWAYS FEEL WHAT IF I DID THIS AND THAT!
> *


Hey Eddie,i have to agree with everyone else.your painting skills are awesome.that water effect is crazy.and u are a badass builder bro,you are and will always be part of the og click.keep it up bro.hope to see you soon.And Road Dogg?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jun 24 2010, 08:58 PM~17880114
> *THANKS ROAD PERRO. IM JUST NEVER SATISFIED, I ALWAYS FEEL WHAT IF I DID THIS AND THAT!
> *


Hey Eddie,i have to agree with everyone else.your painting skills are awesome.that water effect is crazy.and u are a badass builder bro,you are and will always be part of the og click.keep it up bro.hope to see you soon.And Road Dogg?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jun 25 2010, 01:57 AM~17883274
> *Hey Eddie,i have to agree with everyone else.your painting skills are awesome.that water effect is crazy.and u are a badass builder bro,you are and will always be part of the og click.keep it up bro.hope to see you soon.And Road Dogg?
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ FROGGY!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

KB showed me this!haha


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 09:01 AM~15887262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie im lovin this replica you got down! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up loco dont b a stranger ese, ur homie woodgrain is stiill alive ur monte is sweet can i have it lol, j/k someday i want u to paint one of my cars or could i buy 1 off u  lov ur paint jobs how much for the blue 65 ese ? :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: hey vato wurs the updates ese :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 22 2010, 05:11 PM~18116117
> *was up loco dont b a stranger ese, ur homie woodgrain is stiill alive ur monte is sweet  can i have it lol, j/k someday i want u to paint one of my cars or could i buy 1 off u   lov ur paint jobs  how much for the blue 65 ese ? :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Pm me carnal! Ill sell it to you! I don't think I'm ever going to finish it!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 22 2010, 07:18 PM~18116730
> *Pm me carnal! Ill sell it to you!  I don't think I'm ever going to finish it!
> *


pm sent


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 22 2010, 06:16 PM~18116699
> *:biggrin: hey vato wurs the updates ese :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 IM STUCK RIGHT NOW BUILDING THIS DAM CHOPPER FROM THE FRAME UP ! :angry:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES SOME "LIL "GANGSTER PARADISE 39 CHEVY 4 DRS I FOUND IN MY STORAGE. HERES SOME UPDATES BIG DOGG!!! :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Haha Sweet! I like the little Gangsters Paradise mini me's. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 23 2010, 08:30 AM~18121686
> *Haha Sweet! I like the little Gangsters Paradise mini me's.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 23 2010, 08:24 AM~18121612
> *HERES SOME "LIL "GANGSTER PARADISE 39 CHEVY 4 DRS I FOUND IN MY STORAGE.  HERES SOME UPDATES BIG DOGG!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  ORALE'


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 23 2010, 10:03 AM~18122572
> *:0   ORALE'
> *


----------



## Big Tony Tat2's (Jul 12, 2010)

Whats Up Eddie, Builds still looking sick. Tell Your Pops and Bro I said Whats Up!
***Big Tony*** :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 23 2010, 09:24 AM~18121612
> *HERES SOME "LIL "GANGSTER PARADISE 39 CHEVY 4 DRS I FOUND IN MY STORAGE.  HERES SOME UPDATES BIG DOGG!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...



IS THIS DIE CAST EDDIE?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jun 3 2010, 01:31 PM~17686578
> *Dang bro! Your builds are always sooooo clean! keep it up bro! Hope all has been well?
> *



THIS IS JUST SICK CARNAL. BEAUTIFUL BIKE ALL AROUND! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Tony Tat2's_@Jul 23 2010, 05:01 PM~18125888
> *Whats Up Eddie, Builds still looking sick. Tell Your Pops and Bro I said Whats Up!
> ***Big Tony***  :biggrin:
> *


WZUPPP BIG TONY!!!!! THANKS CARNAL


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 23 2010, 05:05 PM~18125905
> *IS THIS DIE CAST EDDIE?
> *


THE LIL 39 IS PLASTIC! THE BIGGER ONE IS DIECAST I GOT IT WAY BACK IN THE DAY JUST PAINTED IT DID VISOR AND SKIRTS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 23 2010, 07:58 PM~18127026
> *THE LIL 39 IS PLASTIC! THE BIGGER ONE IS DIECAST I GOT IT WAY BACK IN THE DAY JUST PAINTED IT DID VISOR AND SKIRTS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

HERE 'S YOUR DADS 39 AT NORWALK SHOW.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:wave: EMILIO, JIMBO AND OTHERS! HEY WILLIE THATS A GOOD PICK OF POPS RIDE! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2010, 09:41 AM~18308023
> * BUMP
> *


 :0 IM THINKING ABOUT PAINTING AND BUILDING AGAIN! :dunno:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 14 2010, 03:56 PM~18309496
> *:0  IM THINKING ABOUT PAINTING AND BUILDING AGAIN!  :dunno:
> *


I COULD JUST SEE YOUR MIND WORKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG ALREADY GO FOR IT BRO.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 14 2010, 01:56 PM~18309496
> *:0  IM THINKING ABOUT PAINTING AND BUILDING AGAIN!  :dunno:
> *


its about time vato :thumbsup: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2010, 02:14 PM~18309579
> *its about time vato :thumbsup:
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:
> *



HUMMMMM LET ME SEE WHAT I GOT! NOW I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO PAINT!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 02:03 PM~18309543
> *I COULD JUST SEE YOUR MIND WORKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG ALREADY GO FOR IT BRO.
> *


THANKS WILLIE FOR THE MOTIVATION. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 14 2010, 04:49 PM~18309680
> *HUMMMMM LET ME SEE WHAT I GOT! NOW I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO PAINT!
> 
> 
> ...




THIS LOOKS LIKE THE HOUSE OF COLOR WAREHOUSE !!!! EDDIE


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 04:16 PM~18309995
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE THE  HOUSE OF COLOR WAREHOUSE !!!! EDDIE
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :h5:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looks like a place i could hang out at all day !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 14 2010, 04:52 PM~18310119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hno: hno: :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 14 2010, 02:49 PM~18309680
> *HUMMMMM LET ME SEE WHAT I GOT! NOW I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO PAINT!
> 
> 
> ...


        
looks like a candy shop :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 14 2010, 03:56 PM~18309496
> *:0  IM THINKING ABOUT PAINTING AND BUILDING AGAIN!  :dunno:
> *


no dought what ever you decide to build will be bad azz.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2010, 05:11 PM~18310200
> *
> looks like a candy shop :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :thumbsup: BIGDOGG


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 06:44 PM~18310629
> *no dought what ever you decide to build will be bad azz.
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave: :tongue: :drama: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

evrything in this thread is sick!! 

quote=LATIN SKULL,Dec 2 2009, 04:47 PM~15849601]








[/quote]

what kit is this? not the linberg 1/32 scale right? looks great


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> evrything in this thread is sick!!
> 
> quote=LATIN SKULL,Dec 2 2009, 04:47 PM~15849601]


what kit is this? not the linberg 1/32 scale right? looks great
[/quote]
THANKS ! ITS THE AMT 37 CHEVY CABRIOLET KIT. BUT I MADE IT A 38 BY CHANGING THE GRILL, HOOD, AND JUST MODIFYING THINGS A LIL.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx!! sick work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> what kit is this? not the linberg 1/32 scale right? looks great


THANKS ! ITS THE AMT 37 CHEVY CABRIOLET KIT. BUT I MADE IT A 38 BY CHANGING THE GRILL, HOOD, AND JUST MODIFYING THINGS A LIL.
[/quote]


tooo fuckin sick homie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPZ ON THE 38 CONVERTIBLE. ITS A PRETTY OLD BUILD BUT STILL TOGETHER.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn thats clean.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 14 2010, 02:49 PM~18309680
> *HUMMMMM LET ME SEE WHAT I GOT! NOW I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO PAINT!
> 
> 
> ...


You could paint one of my cars Eddie :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 24 2010, 08:09 AM~18392630
> *You could paint one of my cars Eddie :biggrin:
> *


Yes I could! $$$$


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 24 2010, 10:30 AM~18392744
> *Yes I could! $$$$
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 24 2010, 08:30 AM~18392744
> *Yes I could! $$$$
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 24 2010, 11:20 AM~18393960
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up eddie. :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2010, 07:32 AM~18419704
> *Whats up eddie.  :wave:
> *


Just getting ready to spray this weekend..


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 27 2010, 09:01 AM~18419912
> *Just getting ready to spray this weekend..
> *


Can I stop by and take notes.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 27 2010, 10:06 AM~18419952
> *Can I stop by and take notes.
> *


x2


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 27 2010, 09:01 AM~18419912
> *Just getting ready to spray this weekend..
> *


 me to homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL+Dec 2 2009, 03:47 PM~15849601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL+Dec 4 2009, 11:39 AM~15871435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 5 2009, 10:48 AM~15880377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: hail the candyman


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 04:49 PM~18423640
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: hail the candyman
> *


I LOVE THOSE KANDYS CARNAL!! :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 27 2010, 08:06 AM~18419952
> *Can I stop by and take notes.
> *


WZUP LAIDFRAME,KB,SR WOODGRAIN. SORRY CARNALES THE KANDY FACTORY IS RESTRICTED AREA. :roflmao: I HAVE TO CONCENTRATE ON WHAT IM DOING BROTHAS. BUT IF I GO TO ANOTHER MEETING ILL SHOW U GUYS SOME TRICKS SO ALL U CAN BE THERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 27 2010, 06:40 PM~18423954
> *WZUP LAIDFRAME,KB,SR WOODGRAIN. SORRY CARNALES THE KANDY FACTORY IS RESTRICTED AREA. :roflmao:  I HAVE TO CONCENTRATE ON WHAT IM DOING BROTHAS. BUT IF I GO TO ANOTHER MEETING ILL SHOW U GUYS SOME TRICKS SO ALL U CAN BE THERE. :thumbsup:
> *


Thats cool, it was worth a try


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:0 :wow: that 53 an 51 are beautifull wow..those are the most bad ass 53 an 51's ive seen yet.. nice work.... i dont even have any words to explain anymore exept wow! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 27 2010, 05:38 PM~18423935
> *I LOVE THOSE KANDYS CARNAL!! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 27 2010, 09:40 PM~18423954
> *WZUP LAIDFRAME,KB,SR WOODGRAIN. SORRY CARNALES THE KANDY FACTORY IS RESTRICTED AREA. :roflmao:  I HAVE TO CONCENTRATE ON WHAT IM DOING BROTHAS. BUT IF I GO TO ANOTHER MEETING ILL SHOW U GUYS SOME TRICKS SO ALL U CAN BE THERE. :thumbsup:
> *


thats rite eddie, keep the riff raff out !!!!!













j/k guys !! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 27 2010, 10:47 PM~18425649
> *thats rite eddie, keep the riff raff out !!!!!
> j/k guys !! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 05:38 PM~18423547
> *me to homie
> 
> 
> ...


Damm dude... that smiley face scarred me ... just like Kb   :wow:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 27 2010, 06:40 PM~18423954
> *WZUP LAIDFRAME,KB,SR WOODGRAIN. SORRY CARNALES THE KANDY FACTORY IS RESTRICTED AREA. :roflmao:  I HAVE TO CONCENTRATE ON WHAT IM DOING BROTHAS. BUT IF I GO TO ANOTHER MEETING ILL SHOW U GUYS SOME TRICKS SO ALL U CAN BE THERE. :thumbsup:
> *


COOL BRO I WILL BE THERe......  Sorry my smiley face is so small :0 :0


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 27 2010, 10:47 PM~18425649
> *thats rite eddie, keep the riff raff out !!!!!
> j/k guys !! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 28 2010, 01:02 AM~18426043
> *Damm dude... that smiley face scarred me ... just like Kb     :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 27 2010, 06:06 PM~18424099
> *:0  :wow: that 53 an 51 are beautifull wow..those are the most bad ass 53 an 51's ive seen yet.. nice work.... i dont even have any words to explain anymore exept wow! :wow:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 27 2010, 09:47 PM~18425649
> *thats rite eddie, keep the riff raff out !!!!!
> j/k guys !! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 27 2010, 11:05 PM~18426054
> *COOL BRO I WILL BE THERe......   Sorry my smiley face is so small :0  :0
> *


AWWW CHILLIE WILLIE U THOUGHT U WERE GOING TO PUT A SMILEY FACE ON ROIDS. :thumbsdown: JK :rofl:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 28 2010, 09:14 AM~18427173
> *AWWW CHILLIE WILLIE U THOUGHT U WERE GOING TO PUT A SMILEY FACE ON ROIDS. :thumbsdown: JK :rofl:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 28 2010, 09:14 AM~18427173
> *AWWW CHILLIE WILLIE U THOUGHT U WERE GOING TO PUT A SMILEY FACE ON ROIDS. :thumbsdown: JK :rofl:
> *


Naw mine are all natural smiley faces. i dont need no stinking roids Lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 28 2010, 08:33 PM~18429996
> *Naw mine are all natural smiley faces. i dont need no stinking roids Lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 09:54 PM~15893931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



STILL my ALLTIME favorite rag 58!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 28 2010, 10:05 PM~18431216
> *STILL my ALLTIME favorite rag 58!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS A LOT JIMBO!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 29 2010, 12:05 AM~18431216
> *STILL my ALLTIME favorite rag 58!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


looks better in person. :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 29 2010, 11:49 AM~18433668
> *looks better in person. :naughty:
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

WAS BORED THIS MORNING SO WENT INTO THE STASH AND GOT OUT A 63 AND CHOPPED IT UP AND OPENED IT UP. STILL NEEDS HINGES AND A LIL SANDING. IM THINKING OF GOING BLACK ON BLACK OR CANDY WITH PATTERNS.  :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 29 2010, 05:48 PM~18435003
> *WAS BORED THIS MORNING SO WENT INTO THE STASH AND GOT OUT A 63 AND CHOPPED IT UP AND OPENED IT UP. STILL NEEDS HINGES AND A LIL SANDING. IM THINKING OF GOING BLACK ON BLACK OR CANDY WITH PATTERNS.   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 29 2010, 05:48 PM~18435003
> *WAS BORED THIS MORNING SO WENT INTO THE STASH AND GOT OUT A 63 AND CHOPPED IT UP AND OPENED IT UP. STILL NEEDS HINGES AND A LIL SANDING. IM THINKING OF GOING BLACK ON BLACK OR CANDY WITH PATTERNS.   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I COULD SEE ITS GOING TO BE ONE BADDDD RIDE EDDIE . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 29 2010, 06:48 PM~18435003
> *WAS BORED THIS MORNING SO WENT INTO THE STASH AND GOT OUT A 63 AND CHOPPED IT UP AND OPENED IT UP. STILL NEEDS HINGES AND A LIL SANDING. IM THINKING OF GOING BLACK ON BLACK OR CANDY WITH PATTERNS.   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :drama: :drama: :drama: 



Kandy with patterns is my vote! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 29 2010, 03:48 PM~18435003
> *WAS BORED THIS MORNING SO WENT INTO THE STASH AND GOT OUT A 63 AND CHOPPED IT UP AND OPENED IT UP. STILL NEEDS HINGES AND A LIL SANDING. IM THINKING OF GOING BLACK ON BLACK OR CANDY WITH PATTERNS.   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good eddie  nice start vato :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 03:52 PM~18435024
> *I COULD SEE ITS GOING TO BE ONE  BADDDD RIDE EDDIE . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I HOPE SO! SHIT I HOPE I FINISH IT!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 29 2010, 04:14 PM~18435136
> *:wow:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> Kandy with patterns is my vote!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM THINKING! I DONT WANT TO PAINT A CAR BLACK IF I TOOK TIME TO OPEN IT ALL UP.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 29 2010, 08:23 PM~18436736
> *THATS WHAT IM THINKING! I DONT WANT TO PAINT A CAR BLACK IF I TOOK TIME TO OPEN IT ALL UP.
> *


how about candy gold with bright as candy patterns. like red,orange,blue ect homie :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 29 2010, 07:28 PM~18436786
> *how about candy gold with bright as candy patterns. like red,orange,blue ect homie  :wow:
> *


 :dunno: uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

JUST GOT THIS CUSTOM CAR CARRIER OUT THE STASH THINKING ABOUT PUTTING SOME WORK IN. I MEAN ALOT OF WORK THIS THING IS FUKIN BIG.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 29 2010, 04:48 PM~18435003
> *WAS BORED THIS MORNING SO WENT INTO THE STASH AND GOT OUT A 63 AND CHOPPED IT UP AND OPENED IT UP. STILL NEEDS HINGES AND A LIL SANDING. IM THINKING OF GOING BLACK ON BLACK OR CANDY WITH PATTERNS.   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever you do bro I know it will be like :wow: :wow:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 4 2010, 09:35 PM~18489014
> *JUST GOT THIS CUSTOM CAR CARRIER OUT THE STASH THINKING ABOUT PUTTING SOME WORK IN. I MEAN ALOT OF WORK THIS THING IS FUKIN BIG.
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna be a good one. Is this the one that comes with the Merc?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 4 2010, 09:35 PM~18489014
> *JUST GOT THIS CUSTOM CAR CARRIER OUT THE STASH THINKING ABOUT PUTTING SOME WORK IN. I MEAN ALOT OF WORK THIS THING IS FUKIN BIG.
> 
> 
> ...



OH DAM... :wow: Hey eddie cant WAIT to see how you freak this one!!! :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 4 2010, 08:38 PM~18489031
> *This is gonna be a good one. Is this the one that comes with the Merc?
> *


No it comes by itself! Bought it way back mid 90z.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Sep 4 2010, 08:39 PM~18489036
> *OH DAM... :wow:  Hey eddie cant WAIT to see how you freak this one!!! :wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:
> *


Thanks jimbo! I think I'm going to work on this before the 63! I've been practicing some different painting stuff so I'm probley going to do sum shit to this!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 5 2010, 12:35 AM~18489014
> *JUST GOT THIS CUSTOM CAR CARRIER OUT THE STASH THINKING ABOUT PUTTING SOME WORK IN. I MEAN ALOT OF WORK THIS THING IS FUKIN BIG.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I don't remember every seeing anything like it. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ive seen a few that kinda looked like this, but never this exact one, needs the rite tow car in front,not sure what that would be,maybe a 59 caddy, but this could be crazy ass bad !! and i know eddie is going to put the paint it,cant wait for this one! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 4 2010, 10:47 PM~18489620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey gary that's the only thing that sucks I have to figure out a cool tow car or truck.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 5 2010, 09:30 AM~18490780
> *Hey gary that's the only thing that sucks I have to figure out a cool tow car or truck.
> *


alot of guys back in the day use to use a cabover.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 4 2010, 08:52 PM~18489097
> *Thanks jimbo! I think I'm going to work on this before the 63! I've been practicing some different painting stuff so I'm probley going to do sum shit to this!
> *


 :0 can't wait to see what u come up with hno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 5 2010, 10:04 AM~18491461
> *:0 can't wait to see what u come up with hno:
> *


I hope I can work on it but I got a lot of projects going on at the same time! Thanks pancho!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 29 2010, 06:48 PM~18435003
> *WAS BORED THIS MORNING SO WENT INTO THE STASH AND GOT OUT A 63 AND CHOPPED IT UP AND OPENED IT UP. STILL NEEDS HINGES AND A LIL SANDING. IM THINKING OF GOING BLACK ON BLACK OR CANDY WITH PATTERNS.   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Kandy w/ patterns bro!! The way you freak the plastic, it's gonna be a baaaaad mufuckah!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 5 2010, 01:59 PM~18492567
> *Kandy w/ patterns bro!! The way you freak the plastic, it's gonna be a baaaaad mufuckah!!
> *


I hope so tonio! Thanks bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 4 2010, 09:35 PM~18489014
> *JUST GOT THIS CUSTOM CAR CARRIER OUT THE STASH THINKING ABOUT PUTTING SOME WORK IN. I MEAN ALOT OF WORK THIS THING IS FUKIN BIG.
> 
> 
> ...


Im thinkin a custom 41 Chevy Cabover or a 50 Chevy Cabover would look bad ass pulling this sucker....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 5 2010, 03:40 PM~18493006
> *Im thinkin a custom 41 Chevy Cabover or a 50 Chevy Cabover would look bad ass pulling this sucker....
> *


Like this one , would look bad assss


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 5 2010, 04:00 PM~18493094
> *Like this one , would look bad assss
> 
> 
> ...


Damm u read my mind!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 5 2010, 04:00 PM~18493094
> *Like this one , would look bad assss
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

JUST FINISHED DOIN SUM PINSTRIPING ON ONE OF MY BIKES. ALL BY HAND ITS MY FIRST TIME DOING PINSTRIPING.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 25 2010, 05:00 PM~18660928
> *JUST FINISHED DOIN SUM PINSTRIPING ON ONE OF MY BIKES. ALL BY HAND ITS MY FIRST TIME DOING PINSTRIPING.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 25 2010, 04:00 PM~18660928
> *JUST FINISHED DOIN SUM PINSTRIPING ON ONE OF MY BIKES. ALL BY HAND ITS MY FIRST TIME DOING PINSTRIPING.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BADASS EDDIE BRINGS OUT THE COLOR MORE   :wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 25 2010, 08:00 PM~18660928
> *JUST FINISHED DOIN SUM PINSTRIPING ON ONE OF MY BIKES. ALL BY HAND ITS MY FIRST TIME DOING PINSTRIPING.
> 
> 
> ...


makes the panels pop !!! nice work eddie !!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

exelent work my homie ( te aventaste pinche pelon )lol latin :burn: skull


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 25 2010, 06:00 PM~18660928
> *JUST FINISHED DOIN SUM PINSTRIPING ON ONE OF MY BIKES. ALL BY HAND ITS MY FIRST TIME DOING PINSTRIPING.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE HIJO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 25 2010, 06:00 PM~18660928
> *JUST FINISHED DOIN SUM PINSTRIPING ON ONE OF MY BIKES. ALL BY HAND ITS MY FIRST TIME DOING PINSTRIPING.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good eddie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for everybodys compz!


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 25 2010, 05:00 PM~18660928
> *JUST FINISHED DOIN SUM PINSTRIPING ON ONE OF MY BIKES. ALL BY HAND ITS MY FIRST TIME DOING PINSTRIPING.
> 
> 
> ...


Great job eddie... Can i have it? :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 25 2010, 08:12 PM~18662312
> *Great job eddie... Can i have it? :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


No u can't have it chillie!hahaha! A your starting to sound like bigdogg! Lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 25 2010, 09:20 PM~18662596
> *No u can't have it chillie!hahaha! A your starting to sound like bigdogg! Lol
> *


 :0 heeeeey :angry: ------------------------------------> :biggrin: snce he can't have it can i :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

That striping put it over the top bro... :wow: :wow: SIIICK!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Sep 26 2010, 12:25 PM~18664417
> *That striping put it over the top bro... :wow:  :wow: SIIICK!!!
> *


 :0 :wow: YES IT DID!!! :wow: sick job on the bike.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks again brothas!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: supp vato


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

I WANNA THANK WARS67 FOR TAKING MY 65 TO CRUIZIN FOR A CURE SINCE I COULDNT MAKE IT. THANKS CARNAL :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 25 2010, 04:00 PM~18660928
> *JUST FINISHED DOIN SUM PINSTRIPING ON ONE OF MY BIKES. ALL BY HAND ITS MY FIRST TIME DOING PINSTRIPING.
> 
> 
> ...


if you don't mind, what size brush did u use?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18675518
> *if you don't mind, what size brush did u use?
> *


NAW BRO I DONT MIND! WELL THE PAINT I USED WAS 1 SHOT. THE BRUSH I COULDNT TELL U THE SIZE CUZ I MADE IT. I ORIGINALLY BOUGHT IT AT COASTAIRBRUSH BUT IT WAS TOOOO WIDE SO I WET THE BRUSH THEN MADE IT MY OWN BY CUTTING IT WITH A BRAND NEW BLADE THINNER AND THINNER TO WHERE I THOUGHT WAS THIN ENOUGH.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 27 2010, 05:35 PM~18675454
> *I WANNA THANK WARS67 FOR TAKING MY 65 TO CRUIZIN FOR A CURE SINCE I COULDNT MAKE IT. THANKS CARNAL  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


ANY TIME CARNAL


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 27 2010, 04:25 PM~18675890
> *
> ANY TIME CARNAL
> *


ORALE!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 27 2010, 05:35 PM~18675454
> *I WANNA THANK WARS67 FOR TAKING MY 65 TO CRUIZIN FOR A CURE SINCE I COULDNT MAKE IT. THANKS CARNAL  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the win.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2010, 09:38 PM~18678965
> *congrats on the win.
> *


Thanx!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 26 2010, 01:55 PM~18665904
> *:biggrin: supp vato
> *


Nothing much perro what's up with u?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 28 2010, 08:50 AM~18681312
> *Nothing much perro what's up with u?
> *


same ol shit bro oh hey congrats vato on the win with the 65 well deserved win ese  and wats with the carrier?? :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2010, 12:19 PM~18682923
> *same ol shit bro oh hey congrats vato on the win with the 65 well deserved win ese   and wats with the carrier?? :wow:
> *


ITS ON HOLD FOR A BIT. IM KIND OF TAKING A LIL BREAK !


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2010, 10:38 PM~18678965
> *congrats on the win.
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 27 2010, 04:35 PM~18675454
> *I WANNA THANK WARS67 FOR TAKING MY 65 TO CRUIZIN FOR A CURE SINCE I COULDNT MAKE IT. THANKS CARNAL  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on ur win homie, :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 28 2010, 01:28 PM~18683493
> *congrats on ur win homie,  :biggrin:
> *


Thankx emiliooooooooo!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats Latinskull!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 28 2010, 12:35 PM~18683053
> *ITS ON HOLD FOR A BIT. IM KIND OF TAKING A LIL BREAK !
> *


otra ves?? :biggrin: jk vato andas pintando algo bueno verda lol.... :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2010, 06:24 PM~18686638
> *otra ves?? :biggrin: jk vato andas pintando algo bueno verda lol.... :wow:
> *


SUHHHHHHHHHHH! HAHA!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 28 2010, 07:01 PM~18687161
> *SUHHHHHHHHHHH! HAHA!
> *


 :wow: ------------ :0 -----------  ------------- ay melo mandas ese  hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2010, 07:11 PM~18687310
> *:wow: ------------ :0 -----------  ------------- ay melo mandas ese  hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 2 2009, 05:03 PM~15849801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baddass


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 29 2010, 06:25 AM~18691141
> *baddass
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 29 2010, 04:47 AM~18690684
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

here you go latinskull nice bike homie. 









im stocking you homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 27 2010, 04:35 PM~18675454
> *I WANNA THANK WARS67 FOR TAKING MY 65 TO CRUIZIN FOR A CURE SINCE I COULDNT MAKE IT. THANKS CARNAL  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Needles to say you paintskills are off the freakin'chain!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 4 2010, 02:11 AM~18729439
> *Needles to say you paintskills are off the freakin'chain!!!
> *


  THANKS IT MEANS A LOT BRO!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 5 2009, 04:01 PM~15882126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam i like all your builds this one's tight :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 27 2010, 04:35 PM~18675454
> *I WANNA THANK WARS67 FOR TAKING MY 65 TO CRUIZIN FOR A CURE SINCE I COULDNT MAKE IT. THANKS CARNAL  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics of this car :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 4 2010, 09:21 AM~18731315
> *dam i like all your builds this one's tight  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS CHAWPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 4 2010, 09:23 AM~18731328
> *any more pics of this car  :cheesy:
> *


HERES A COUPLE PICS.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 4 2010, 07:37 PM~18735313
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 4 2010, 06:37 PM~18735313
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I really like the tropical flava!! very well done!!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17138745
> *MY 65 VERT "THE BEAST" FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



This is by far....a BEAUTIFUL paint job! Great work homie!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for everybody's comps :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 4 2010, 05:37 PM~18735313
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 01:41 PM~18742885
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG PERRO! :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 4 2010, 06:37 PM~18735313
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE !


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man that 65 is beautiful....


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 17 2010, 10:05 PM~18838729
> *VERY NICE !
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 4 2010, 08:37 PM~18735313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one of the baddest '65s I seen bro ! Congrats !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 18 2010, 12:50 PM~18842810
> *Thats one of the baddest '65s I seen bro ! Congrats !
> 
> 
> *


THANKS TREND FOR THE COMPLIMENT DOG. I'M WORKING ON SOMETHING RIGHT NOW THAT I HOPE MAKES THIS LOOK JUST OK. IT MAY BE ONE OF MY LAST BUILDS CUZ I'M PRETTY BURNED OUT.SO I'M GOING TO PULL OUT ALL THE STOPS ON THIS BUILD. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 18 2010, 06:23 PM~18844024
> *THANKS TREND FOR THE COMPLIMENT DOG. I'M WORKING ON SOMETHING RIGHT NOW THAT I HOPE MAKES THIS LOOK JUST OK. IT MAY BE ONE OF MY LAST BUILDS CUZ I'M PRETTY BURNED OUT.SO I'M GOING TO PULL OUT ALL THE STOPS ON THIS BUILD. :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 18 2010, 03:23 PM~18844024
> *THANKS TREND FOR THE COMPLIMENT DOG. I'M WORKING ON SOMETHING RIGHT NOW THAT I HOPE MAKES THIS LOOK JUST OK. IT MAY BE ONE OF MY LAST BUILDS CUZ I'M PRETTY BURNED OUT.SO I'M GOING TO PULL OUT ALL THE STOPS ON THIS BUILD. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES A SET OF RIMS THAT TOOK FOREVER TO MAKE FOR THE CAR IM WORKING ON. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 18 2010, 05:33 PM~18845375
> *:wow:  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 14 2010, 10:59 AM~19064736
> *HERES A SET OF RIMS THAT TOOK FOREVER TO MAKE FOR THE CAR IM WORKING ON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those are awesome, did you make them your self out of wire?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Nov 14 2010, 11:21 AM~19065214
> *Those are awesome, did you make them your self out of wire?
> *


WELL THE TIRES AND RINGS ARE MASTERPIECE RIMS I BOUGHT AWHILE AGO. THE SPOKES ARE HERB DEEK SPOKES SO BASICALLY THE WHOLE DAM RIM IS STAINLESS OR ALUMINUM ALL I DID WAS TWIST EVERY SPOKE ONE AT A TIME.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 14 2010, 01:15 PM~19065495
> *WELL THE TIRES AND RINGS ARE MASTERPIECE RIMS I BOUGHT AWHILE  AGO. THE SPOKES ARE HERB DEEK SPOKES SO BASICALLY THE WHOLE DAM RIM IS STAINLESS OR ALUMINUM ALL I DID WAS TWIST EVERY SPOKE ONE AT A TIME.
> *


they are killer awesome job!!! and your cars are the best I have seen in months, great works.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Nov 14 2010, 12:31 PM~19065593
> *they are killer awesome job!!! and your cars are the best I have seen in months, great works.
> *


THANKS A LOT! :thumbsup: JUST GOT OUT OF THE PAINT SHOP HERE AT "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ". WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWW!!  :x:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 14 2010, 12:59 PM~19064736
> *HERES A SET OF RIMS THAT TOOK FOREVER TO MAKE FOR THE CAR IM WORKING ON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ....... SICK !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 15 2010, 06:27 AM~19071168
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ....... SICK !!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS TREND! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 4 2010, 07:37 PM~18735313
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


I've saw this car in person and i want to say this is one one of the best paint jobs and detail i ever saw nice work latin!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 15 2010, 10:14 AM~19072479
> *I've saw this car in person and i want to say this is one one of the best paint jobs and detail i ever saw nice work latin!!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS CHRIS.I APPRECIATE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam Homie,I'm some what new to this site,hadent checked out your tread till know,got to give u much props on your biulds,yo got mad skills..them armondo wheels look tight polished up...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 15 2010, 10:24 AM~19072557
> *Dam Homie,I'm some what new to this site,hadent checked out your tread till know,got to give u much props on your biulds,yo got mad skills..them armondo wheels look tight polished up...
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 4 2010, 05:37 PM~18735313
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Latin, this is nice bro...Good Job bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 15 2010, 10:42 AM~19072718
> *Dam Latin, this this is nice bro...Good Job bro!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BROTHA ! :cheesy: I'M WORKING ON SOMETHING THAT HAS A LITTLE BIT OF EVERYTHING I KNOW RIGHT NOW SO IT SHOULD BE BETTER THEN THIS ONE. I HOPE ANYWAYS!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 14 2010, 10:59 AM~19064736
> *HERES A SET OF RIMS THAT TOOK FOREVER TO MAKE FOR THE CAR IM WORKING ON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Nov 15 2010, 06:31 PM~19076717
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MANDO. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

pm sent carnal :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 14 2010, 09:59 AM~19064736
> *HERES A SET OF RIMS THAT TOOK FOREVER TO MAKE FOR THE CAR IM WORKING ON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama: 



can i have these :tongue: :naughty: :wave:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Nov 25 2010, 08:35 AM~19161089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE WISE MIKE! :wave:


----------



## bigkev_21 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 11:54 PM~15893931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im building the same on how do you put the side skirts on


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 4 2010, 06:37 PM~18735313
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


dammm


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 9 2010, 06:30 PM~19287405
> *dammm
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE COMP.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damm isnt the words that come to mind..


:wow: :wow: that shits a--mazing! simply amazing bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SUPP VATO :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 9 2010, 11:37 PM~19290366
> *   SUPP VATO  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2010, 09:12 PM~19289148
> *damm isnt the words that come to mind..
> :wow:  :wow:  that shits a--mazing!  simply amazing bro!
> *


THANKS SLAMMED I'M TRYIN.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 10 2010, 01:42 PM~19294400
> *:wave:
> *


WZUP EMILIO THE 48 WOODY IS LOOKING COOL.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 11 2010, 04:17 PM~19302448
> *WZUP EMILIO THE 48 WOODY IS LOOKING COOL.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 11 2010, 07:14 PM~19303984
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


WZUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP JIMBO!! :wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Supp Eddie! :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 11 2010, 10:52 PM~19305409
> *Supp Eddie!  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


JUST BUILDING A LIL BIT AND PAINTING JIMBO.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

IVE HAD THIS 66 IMPALA "WRAPPED WITH ENVY" DONE FOR A WHILE SO IM FINALLY POSTING IT.










THIS CAR IS ALREADY PAINTED SO I SHOULD BE POSTING PICS OF IT DURING THE WEEK HOPEFULLY. :x:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 12 2010, 08:33 PM~19311104
> *IVE HAD THIS 66  IMPALA DONE FOR A WHILE SO I FINALLY DECIDED TO POST PICS SINCE EVERYBODY IS DOING ONE ALSO.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good mr skull, can i have it


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 12 2010, 07:37 PM~19311143
> *lookin good mr skull, can i have it
> *


NOT A CHANCE. :twak: :twak: JUST KIDDING CARNAL BUT YOU STILL CANT HAVE IT. :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 12 2010, 08:42 PM~19311194
> *NOT A CHANCE. :twak:  :twak: JUST KIDDING CARNAL BUT YOU STILL CANT HAVE IT. :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :thumbsup: :burn: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 12 2010, 09:07 PM~19311495
> *:thumbsup:  :burn:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :loco:
> *


Noooo Can i have it........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 12 2010, 09:09 PM~19311517
> *Noooo Can i have it........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: :twak: no me :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 12 2010, 08:10 PM~19311540
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :twak: no me  :cheesy:
> *


CHILLIE AND EMILIO YOU GUYS CRACK ME UP CARNALES! :roflmao: WHY YOU GUYS STILLING BIGDOGGS LINE FOR :roflmao: ALL I NEED NOW IS FOR FRANK TO ASK IF HE COULD HAVE IT AS WELL. :banghead: :sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 12 2010, 09:33 PM~19311104
> *IVE HAD THIS 66  IMPALA "WRAPPED WITH ENVY" DONE FOR A WHILE SO IM FINALLY POSTING IT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice hijo :wave: :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 12 2010, 09:56 PM~19312551
> *:biggrin: nice hijo  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THANKS HIJO ! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPZ. FELLAS. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

always love the stuff from this thread!! :wow:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 08:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


WAGON IS SICK BRO.


----------



## bigjsick (Dec 20, 2009)

Sick ass cars Homie


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That wagon is sick, bro. Missed my chance at getting one of these, damn I regret it. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 09:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: this is sick!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 07:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaammn! :wow:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 07:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Dec 13 2010, 09:48 PM~19320216
> *Daaaaaammn!  :wow:
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful ride right there....


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 08:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thats one sweet ride homie looking good! :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FELLAS! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what kinda wheels are those bro?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 06:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...



Dam brotha thats STRAIGHT GANGSTA... :wow: :wow: :wow: LOVE IT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 14 2010, 09:16 AM~19323460
> *Dam brotha thats STRAIGHT GANGSTA...  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: LOVE IT!!! :cheesy:
> *


THANKS JIMBO YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT CARNAL.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN FOR THE COMPZ. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool ! nice work.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 14 2010, 10:31 AM~19324035
> *Cool ! nice work.
> *


THANKS BADGAS.


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 08:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


That's sweet homie!!! can't wait for the update on this one


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 06:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 this is gonna look sweet eddie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



hey eddie since i can't have the 66 can i have this one :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 12 2010, 08:23 PM~19311692
> *CHILLIE AND EMILIO YOU GUYS CRACK ME UP CARNALES! :roflmao:  WHY YOU GUYS STILLING BIGDOGGS LINE FOR :roflmao:  . :banghead:  :sprint:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah eddie u tellem ese :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2010, 01:12 PM~19325115
> *:0 this is gonna look sweet eddie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> hey eddie since i can't have the 66 can i have this one :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :wow: LMFAO!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 14 2010, 01:43 PM~19325412
> *:uh: :wow:  LMFAO!
> *


 :tongue: :x: :naughty: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 14 2010, 12:43 PM~19324903
> *That's sweet homie!!! can't wait for the update on this one
> *


THANKS CHRIS I CAN'T WAIT EITHER BUT I ALREADY PUT IT BACK IN THE BOX FOR NOW.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 14 2010, 02:09 PM~19325609
> *THANKS CHRIS I CAN'T WAIT EITHER BUT I ALREADY PUT IT BACK IN THE BOX FOR NOW.
> *


 :angry:  :nono: :nono: can i have then :biggrin: :tongue: :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2010, 02:14 PM~19325656
> *:angry:    :nono:  :nono: can i have then  :biggrin:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :drama:
> *


 :banghead: :no: :roflmao:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

the 39 looks good bro how you hinge the hood to open up like that?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 18 2010, 07:13 PM~19364077
> *the 39 looks good bro how you hinge the hood to open up like that?
> *


JUST LIKE A DOOR BUT YOU PUT TWO HINGES IN THE CENTER PIECE ONE FOR EACH SIDE AND THAT IT.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 10:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 bad ass rides as usual in this thread!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 18 2010, 08:16 PM~19364509
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0 bad ass rides as usual in this thread!!
> *


THANKS SCUR-RAPE I TRY BROTHA!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".


















[/quote]
NICE EDDIE :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".


NICE EDDIE :0
[/quote]
THANKS ULI!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 18 2010, 09:08 PM~19364461
> *JUST LIKE A DOOR BUT YOU PUT TWO HINGES IN THE CENTER PIECE ONE FOR EACH SIDE AND THAT IT.
> *


 thank you im going to try it on my 39 coupe


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 19 2010, 07:59 PM~19371422
> *thank you im  going to try it on my 39 coupe
> *


TRY IT OUT IT SHOULD WORK FINE.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

JUST A COUPLE MORE PICS OF WHAT IM WORKING ON. MY 66 IMPALA VERT AND A CADI.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> NICE EDDIE :0


THANKS ULI! 
[/quote]
this is that 39 show rod kit with the air ride sysytem huh?! i was gonna drop mine, but seeing this....i think ill keep it!! were do you get the cross lace weels from?! :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 19 2010, 10:11 PM~19371546
> *JUST A COUPLE MORE PICS OF WHAT IM WORKING ON. MY 66 IMPALA VERT AND A CADI.
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie who is making the conv. boot for 66 chevy?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 19 2010, 08:22 PM~19371648
> *hey homie who is making the conv. boot for 66 chevy?
> *


I BELIEVE ITS MY HOMEBOY SR.WOODGRAIN HIT HIM UP.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> THANKS ULI!


this is that 39 show rod kit with the air ride sysytem huh?! i was gonna drop mine, but seeing this....i think ill keep it!! were do you get the cross lace weels from?! :0
[/quote]
CHECK WITH SR.WOODGRAIN. HE MIGHT HAVE SOME.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnks mr skull :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 19 2010, 09:20 PM~19372138
> *I BELIEVE ITS MY HOMEBOY SR.WOODGRAIN HIT HIM UP.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 19 2010, 11:22 PM~19371648
> *hey homie who is making the conv. boot for 66 chevy?
> *



The '65 Impala vert kit has it.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 20 2010, 05:49 AM~19373758
> *The '65 Impala vert kit has it.
> *


YEAH BUT SR.WOODGRAIN IS MAKING THEM THAT WAY YOU DON'T HAVE TO BUY THE KIT.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 20 2010, 10:39 AM~19374158
> *YEAH BUT SR.WOODGRAIN IS MAKING THEM THAT WAY YOU DON'T HAVE TO BUY THE KIT.
> *



oH, THATS EVEN BETTER ! THANX BRO !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".




















NICE :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 20 2010, 08:25 AM~19374425
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SICK ASS WORK HOMIE


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 20 2010, 07:37 PM~19379686
> *SICK ASS WORK HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY VATO IS THE U KNOW WAT READY YET ESE :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 21 2010, 07:52 AM~19383755
> *HEY VATO IS THE U KNOW WAT READY YET ESE :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST BIGDOG THE WEATHER SLOWING THE PROCESS DOWN. IT'S ABOUT 85% DONE.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 19 2010, 09:11 PM~19371546
> *JUST A COUPLE MORE PICS OF WHAT IM WORKING ON. MY 66 IMPALA VERT AND A CADI.
> 
> 
> ...


Cadi is lookin good homie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Dec 21 2010, 09:28 AM~19384434
> *Cadi is lookin good homie
> *


THANKS IT'S A START.LONG WAYS TO GO.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 21 2010, 11:45 AM~19385021
> *THANKS IT'S A START.LONG WAYS TO GO.
> *


Yes sir


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Dec 21 2010, 10:48 AM~19385046
> *Yes sir
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 07:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful work as always!! what kandy color u sprayin this one?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2010, 06:53 PM~19388722
> *beautiful work as always!! what kandy color u sprayin this one?
> *


THANKS. I'M FEELING SOMETHING DEEP MAYBE BURGUNDY. NOT REALLY SURE YET.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 20 2010, 08:39 AM~19374158
> *YEAH BUT SR.WOODGRAIN IS MAKING THEM THAT WAY YOU DON'T HAVE TO BUY THE KIT.
> *



good thing to know, was about to start poppin those out myself..but for other than just impys tho.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2010, 07:11 PM~19388865
> *good thing to know, was about to start poppin those out myself..but for other than just impys tho.
> *


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 21 2010, 09:10 PM~19388855
> *THANKS. I'M FEELING SOMETHING DEEP MAYBE BURGUNDY. NOT REALLY SURE YET.
> *


 :yes: i can see that :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 22 2010, 10:56 AM~19394126
> *:yes: i can see that  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :0 :biggrin:  supp vato


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 22 2010, 01:00 PM~19395038
> *:wow:  :0  :biggrin:   supp vato
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 20 2010, 09:25 AM~19374425
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TO MY HOMIE LATIN SKULL








FROM PEROGRANDE


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2010, 03:40 AM~19401352
> *TO MY HOMIE LATIN SKULL
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 6 2009, 08:56 PM~15893956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL brother... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 23 2010, 06:31 PM~19406158
> *BEAUTIFUL brother... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: JIMBO ITS AN OLDIE BUT STILL TOGETHER.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".


NICE EDDIE :0
[/quote]


dam i love the wheels on it :cheesy: how much shipped :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 13 2010, 07:58 PM~19318952
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE OF MY PROJECTS READY TO TAKE TO THE PAINT SHOP "BACKWARDZ DESIGNZ".
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN EDDIE I LOVE WUT CHU DO WITH UR BUILDS ESE....THATS SOME SICK WORK RIGHT THERE HOMIE...CANT WAI FOR N E MORE UPDATES..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 21 2010, 08:52 AM~19383755
> *HEY VATO IS THE U KNOW WAT READY YET ESE :biggrin:
> *



AY SI"HEY VATO IS THE YOU KNOW WAT READUY YET ESE" MUY CHINGON MR. SECRETOS...IF YOU DONT WUNT NOBODY TO KNOW...Y DONT YOU PM HIM AND THATS IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 23 2010, 09:00 PM~19407488
> *AY SI"HEY VATO IS THE YOU KNOW WAT READUY YET ESE" MUY CHINGON MR. SECRETOS...IF YOU DONT WUNT NOBODY TO KNOW...Y DONT YOU PM HIM AND THATS IT.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  NO SE ME PONGA SELOSO MI CHUMPIRAS IN DUE TIME CABRON JU KNOW JU WANNA KNOW WAT IT IS TAMBIEN ESE :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> NICE EDDIE :0


dam i love the wheels on it :cheesy: how much shipped :cheesy:
[/quote]
SORRY CHAWPS THESE ARE MY ONLY SET. HIT UP SR.WOODGRAIN I BELIEVE HES MAKING THEM.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 23 2010, 08:54 PM~19407430
> *DAMN EDDIE I LOVE WUT CHU DO WITH UR BUILDS ESE....THATS SOME SICK WORK RIGHT THERE HOMIE...CANT WAI FOR N E MORE UPDATES..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS LALO I TRY VATO!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 12:25 AM~19409150
> *:biggrin:   NO SE ME PONGA SELOSO MI CHUMPIRAS IN DUE TIME CABRON JU KNOW JU WANNA KNOW WAT IT IS TAMBIEN ESE :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: RELAX FELLAS ITS ONLY PLASTIC. :wave:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Not really bro, no te hagas el importante. U not that special... Dont think everything u do is important to many of us. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well bro, you dont have to try hard, I think ur a badass builder. Honestly..u kno it.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Eddie.Sorry for this.It wont happen again.Ill take it to Pm's next time.




but seriously Frank.Grow up. :uh:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 24 2010, 10:43 AM~19411479
> *Not really bro, no te hagas el importante. U not that special... Dont think everything u do is important to many of us.   :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 STAY OF MY THREAD THEN! I DONT KNOW WHY U TRIPPING FOR. :dunno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

JUST A LIL UPDATE ON THE CADI THREW SOME PRIMER WAYS TO GO STILL.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 24 2010, 02:34 PM~19412844
> *JUST A LIL UPDATE ON THE CADI THREW SOME PRIMER WAYS TO GO STILL.
> 
> 
> ...


orale vato, that caddy is looking sick homie . but this time build it carnal , dont sell it like the blue one :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 24 2010, 03:34 PM~19412844
> *JUST A LIL UPDATE ON THE CADI THREW SOME PRIMER WAYS TO GO STILL.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! latin that's looking sweet bro what color you thinking about? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 24 2010, 12:03 PM~19411671
> *:0  :0  STAY OF MY THREAD THEN!  I DONT KNOW WHY U TRIPPING FOR. :dunno:
> *


DONT TRIP THIS IS NOT IMPORTANT EITHER... AS FOR STAYING OFF UR THREAD..DONT WORRY ITS NOT IMPORTANT TO ME EITHER...PEACE


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DONT WORRY VATOI'LL STAY AWAYTHAT WAY U AND BITCH ASS WONT BE MAD


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I GUESS U STILL DUNNO WE FUCC AROUND LIKE THAT ...PEACE


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I GUESS U STILL DUNNO WE FUCC AROUND LIKE THAT ...PEACE


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I GUESS U STILL DUNNO WE FUCC AROUND LIKE THAT ...PEACE


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 24 2010, 02:31 PM~19413256
> *Damn!!! latin that's looking sweet bro what color you thinking about?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CHRIS I'M THINKING BLUE MAYBE ORANGE. NOT SURE.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 24 2010, 03:50 PM~19413358
> *THANKS CHRIS I'M THINKING BLUE MAYBE ORANGE. NOT SURE.
> *


how about blue n orange :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 24 2010, 02:34 PM~19412844
> *JUST A LIL UPDATE ON THE CADI THREW SOME PRIMER WAYS TO GO STILL.
> 
> 
> ...


:squint:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 24 2010, 05:31 PM~19413256
> *Damn!!! latin that's looking sweet bro what color you thinking about?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Ooo, Kandy Organic Green, Kandy Lime Gold, and Kandy Spanish Gold over a silver flake base. Then add some intercoat clear over that, then smooth out. Next add some pearl panels and some gold leafing then pinstripe it. Then mix some HOK Inca Gold Pearl in the over all clear and shoot away. 

Sorry to whore up your thread bro, but I seen a similar Caddy to the one I 
just described and it was freakin' sick !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 24 2010, 01:34 PM~19412844
> *JUST A LIL UPDATE ON THE CADI THREW SOME PRIMER WAYS TO GO STILL.
> 
> 
> ...


this is gonna be sweet eddie can't wait till u put sum paint on it carnal


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 24 2010, 04:04 PM~19413756
> *Ooo, Kandy Organic Green, Kandy Lime Gold, and Kandy Spanish Gold over a silver flake base. Then add some intercoat clear over that, then smooth out. Next add some pearl panels and some gold leafing then pinstripe it. Then mix some HOK Inca Gold Pearl in the over all clear and shoot away.
> 
> Sorry to whore up your thread bro, but I seen a similar Caddy to the one I
> ...


 :0  IT'S COOL YOU DIDN'T WHORE IT UP BRO.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 04:25 PM~19413899
> *this is gonna be sweet eddie can't wait till u put sum paint on it carnal
> *


HOPEFULLY FRANK.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 24 2010, 02:12 PM~19413117
> *orale vato, that caddy is looking sick homie . but this time build it carnal , dont sell it like the blue one :biggrin:
> *


SORRY CARNAL MONEY TALKS. I COULD JUST REPLACE IT.BUT ITS STAYING HERE FOR NOW.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 24 2010, 08:49 PM~19415339
> *SORRY CARNAL MONEY TALKS.  I COULD JUST REPLACE IT.BUT ITS STAYING HERE FOR NOW.
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 24 2010, 08:51 PM~19415366
> *:wow:  :0
> *


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

JUST A LIL UPDATE ON THE CADI THREW SOME PRIMER WAYS TO GO STILL.


















[/quote]


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> JUST A LIL UPDATE ON THE CADI THREW SOME PRIMER WAYS TO GO STILL.



[/quote]
:thumbsup: ULI!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

HEY SKULL , :biggrin: GRILL GRILL GRILL ! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 03:25 PM~19424960
> *HEY SKULL , :biggrin: GRILL GRILL GRILL !  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  hno:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:  YOU SAW IT.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 26 2010, 05:12 PM~19425241
> *:biggrin:   YOU SAW IT.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :naughty: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 04:30 PM~19425400
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :naughty:  :worship:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin: IT'S COOL HOPE YOU LIKED IT.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 26 2010, 07:25 PM~19426415
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :biggrin: IT'S COOL HOPE YOU LIKED IT.
> *


 I SURE DO CARNAL, DONT WORRY ESE MY LIPS R SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

butterscotch :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 27 2010, 02:49 PM~19432828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 06:38 PM~19426500
> *DONT WORRY ESE MY LIPS R SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MY NEWEST PROJECT 62 IMPALA "WAR CHILD". STILL NEED TO HINGE IT UP.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 27 2010, 09:45 PM~19435675
> *MY NEWEST PROJECT 62 IMPALA "WAR CHILD". STILL NEED TO HINGE IT UP.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, what wheels are those?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 27 2010, 08:50 PM~19435747
> *Nice, what wheels are those?
> *


MASTERPIECE WHEELS.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 27 2010, 09:54 PM~19435807
> *MASTERPIECE WHEELS.
> *


I wish he's sell those again....I pm him and he doesn't even respond to me...I'd like to own a set or 2 and I'm not afraid to pay for them,......All well I guess.. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 27 2010, 08:59 PM~19435862
> *I wish he's sell those again....I pm him and he doesn't even respond to me...I'd like to own a set or 2 and I'm not afraid to pay for them,......All well I guess..  :biggrin:
> *


PROBLEY NOT FOR SALE NO MORE.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 27 2010, 08:45 PM~19435675
> *MY NEWEST PROJECT 62 IMPALA "WAR CHILD". STILL NEED TO HINGE IT UP.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: this is gonna another sweet build eddie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2010, 08:48 AM~19439177
> *:0  :wow:  :0  :wow: this is gonna another sweet build eddie
> *


THANKS BIGPERRO.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 27 2010, 09:45 PM~19435675
> *MY NEWEST PROJECT 62 IMPALA "WAR CHILD". STILL NEED TO HINGE IT UP.
> 
> 
> ...


orale vato ur in a mission homie, can i have it :biggrin:  looks good latin :burn: skull


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 28 2010, 02:04 PM~19441456
> *orale vato ur in a mission homie, can i have it  :biggrin:   looks good  latin :burn: skull
> *


 :angry:  hey vato thats a copyright line :biggrin: so stop copyin my line ese :cheesy:  hahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2010, 03:15 PM~19441538
> *:angry:   hey vato thats a copyright line  :biggrin: so stop copyin my line ese  :cheesy:   hahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


y u gota hate perro grande, y u crying, copyright ta loco coryright :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 28 2010, 02:04 PM~19441456
> *orale vato ur in a mission homie, can i have it  :biggrin:   looks good  latin :burn: skull
> *


I GUESS SO. IT MIGHT JUST BE A PHASE.  AND NO YOU CAN'T HAVE IT. A BIGDOGG SAID HE'S GOING TO PATTEN HIS SAYING SO EVERYBODY THAT SAYS IT HAS TO PAY UP $$$$$.HAHAHA


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 28 2010, 08:40 PM~19444338
> *I GUESS SO. IT MIGHT JUST BE A PHASE.  AND NO YOU CAN'T HAVE IT. A BIGDOGG SAID HE'S GOING TO PATTEN HIS SAYING SO EVERYBODY THAT SAYS IT HAS TO PAY UP $$$$$.HAHAHA
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like you have some nice projects going. Keep up the good work.We're all watching . :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 28 2010, 10:02 PM~19446019
> *Looks like you have some nice projects going. Keep up the good work.We're all watching . :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: THANKS TRU


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PROJECTS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 29 2010, 06:03 AM~19447753
> *PROJECTS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MODELS IV LIFE. STILL GOT WAYS TO GO BRO.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ORALE' :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

A LIL UPDATE MY 62 "WAR CHILD". GOT IT ALL HINGED UP AND WORKED ON THE TRUNK LIP TODAY.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 29 2010, 07:52 PM~19452919
> *A LIL UPDATE MY 62 "WAR CHILD". GOT IT ALL HINGED UP AND WORKED ON THE TRUNK LIP TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE CARNALITO THATS SOME NICE HINGEING HOMIE CAN WAIT TO SEE THE COLORS UR GOING TO PUT ON IT ( SEND ME A PIX OF THE HOOD HINGE PLEASE I WANT TO SEE HOW U DID IT) LOOKING GOOD ESE


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice to see some work being done, great job. This site is becoming a place for all take, no builds TAKE TAKE TAKE!!!!! :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 29 2010, 07:21 PM~19453181
> *Nice to see some work being done, great job. This site is becoming a place for all take, no builds TAKE TAKE TAKE!!!!! :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ BADGAS.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> A LIL UPDATE MY 62 "WAR CHILD". GOT IT ALL HINGED UP AND WORKED ON THE TRUNK LIP TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> > A LIL UPDATE MY 62 "WAR CHILD". GOT IT ALL HINGED UP AND WORKED ON THE TRUNK LIP TODAY.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

DID THE DOORS JAMBS TODAY ON MY 62 "WAR CHILD".


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good eddie, jams look great !! cant wait to see painted! :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 30 2010, 11:42 AM~19459129
> *looking good eddie, jams look great !! cant wait to see painted! :biggrin:  :drama:
> *


THANKS GARY I STARTED PLANNING OUT THE PAINT JOB ALREADY.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 30 2010, 12:38 PM~19459106
> *DID THE DOORS JAMBS TODAY ON MY 62 "WAR CHILD".
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :thumbsup: 

Good job Eddie !

Se Vale.......


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 30 2010, 03:20 PM~19460521
> *:nicoderm:    :thumbsup:
> 
> Good job Eddie !
> ...


ORALE GRACIAS MANDO!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this is one of my favorite build thread on l.i.l.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 29 2010, 08:52 PM~19452919
> *A LIL UPDATE MY 62 "WAR CHILD". GOT IT ALL HINGED UP AND WORKED ON THE TRUNK LIP TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


62 IS LOOKING BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ALREADY ,  GREAT WORK.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS PINKREGAL AND WILLIE FOR THE COMPZ. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 30 2010, 02:38 PM~19459106
> *DID THE DOORS JAMBS TODAY ON MY 62 "WAR CHILD".
> 
> 
> ...



 ..... Solid work bro.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 30 2010, 06:43 PM~19462051
> *  ..... Solid work bro.
> *


 :thumbsup: TRENDSETTA.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 30 2010, 12:38 PM~19459106
> *DID THE DOORS JAMBS TODAY ON MY 62 "WAR CHILD".
> 
> 
> ...


looking good carnal, im diging it


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 30 2010, 09:10 PM~19463691
> *looking good carnal, im diging it
> *


THANKS EMILIO IM PRETTY PUMPED ON THE WAY ITS COMING OUT ALSO. IM ALREADY PLANING THE PAINT JOB OUT CARNAL. :x:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 30 2010, 09:27 PM~19463881
> *THANKS EMILIO IM PRETTY PUMPED ON THE WAY ITS COMING OUT ALSO. IM ALREADY PLANING THE PAINT JOB OUT CARNAL. :x:
> *


 :wow: :0 :cheesy:   ORALE'


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

A LIL UPDATE MY 62 "WAR CHILD". GOT IT ALL HINGED UP AND WORKED ON THE TRUNK LIP TODAY.



























[/quote]
Sick ass always homie :biggrin: :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> A LIL UPDATE MY 62 "WAR CHILD". GOT IT ALL HINGED UP AND WORKED ON THE TRUNK LIP TODAY.


Sick ass always homie :biggrin: :0 
[/quote]
THANKS ULI I TRY HOMEBOY.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmm, there's some good stuff in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 31 2010, 11:05 AM~19467885
> *Hmmm, there's some good stuff in here! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

GOT SOME PRIMER ON MY 62 "WAR CHILD". NOT SURE IF GOING WITH OR WITHOUT SKIRTS.










SHAVED FIREWALL,HOOD,AND TRUNK.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICKNESS...... :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 09:27 PM~19472192
> *SICKNESS...... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MARINATE I APPRECIATE IT HOMMY.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

[/quote]

      


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

>


       
NICE :thumbsup:
[/quote]
GRACIAS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 31 2010, 11:33 PM~19472224
> *THANKS MARINATE I APPRECIATE IT HOMMY.
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

STARTED UP ANOTHER PROJECT THAT I NEVER HINGED . CANT PAINT CUZ THE WEATHER IS FUCKED UP .


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: great work :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 2 2011, 10:01 PM~19486195
> *STARTED UP ANOTHER PROJECT THAT I NEVER HINGED . CANT PAINT CUZ THE WEATHER IS FUCKED UP .
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS PANCHO AN WILLIE


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 2 2011, 09:01 PM~19486195
> *STARTED UP ANOTHER PROJECT THAT I NEVER HINGED . CANT PAINT CUZ THE WEATHER IS FUCKED UP .
> 
> 
> ...


looking very nice ese, i cccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn wait to see the paint jobs for these ranflas


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 2 2011, 09:03 PM~19486965
> *looking very nice ese, i cccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn wait to see the paint jobs for these ranflas
> *


THANKS WOODGRAIN! I'M ANXIOUS TO START CARNAL.


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

I think War Child looks sick without skirts. Both Immpys look great!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Jan 3 2011, 09:03 AM~19489704
> *I think War Child looks sick without skirts. Both Immpys look great!
> *


THANKS .I'M FEELING NO SKIRTS ALSO.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 2 2011, 09:03 PM~19486965
> *looking very nice ese, i cccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn wait to see the paint jobs for these ranflas
> *


YEAH ME TOO!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 2 2011, 09:03 PM~19486965
> *looking very nice ese, i cccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn wait to see the paint jobs for these ranflas
> *


YEAH ME TOO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 3 2011, 10:46 AM~19489922
> *YEAH ME TOO!!! :cheesy:
> *


hey bigdogg u no clue wats in store for 2011 homie666666666666666666666sick !  
latin :burn: :burn: skull when i grow up i want to b just like u lol :tears: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 3 2011, 09:51 AM~19489961
> *hey bigdogg u no clue wats in store for 2011 homie666666666666666666666sick !
> latin  :burn:  :burn: skull when i grow up i want to b just like u lol :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: YES I DO  2011 PONGASES TRUCHA LK & BD323 WE PUTTING DOWN :biggrin: LMAO........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

STARTED UP ANOTHER PROJECT THAT I NEVER HINGED . CANT PAINT CUZ THE WEATHER IS FUCKED UP .  


















[/quote]
:0 nice eddie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 3 2011, 09:51 AM~19489961
> *hey bigdogg u no clue wats in store for 2011 homie666666666666666666666sick !
> latin  :burn:  :burn: skull when i grow up i want to b just like u lol :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 2 2011, 11:01 PM~19486195
> *STARTED UP ANOTHER PROJECT THAT I NEVER HINGED . CANT PAINT CUZ THE WEATHER IS FUCKED UP .
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 3 2011, 05:01 AM~19486195
> *STARTED UP ANOTHER PROJECT THAT I NEVER HINGED . CANT PAINT CUZ THE WEATHER IS FUCKED UP .
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: I LIKE IT MUCH


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 3 2011, 02:30 PM~19491891
> *:wow:  :wow: I LIKE IT MUCH
> *


 :thumbsup: JOSH 78


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

OTRO ????


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 3 2011, 05:25 PM~19493495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP! CAN'T SPRAY CUZ WEATHER SO I HAVE TO STAY BUSY.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 10 2011, 08:28 AM~19555107
> *BUMP
> *


 :0 :biggrin: THIS WEEKEND IT SHOULD BE ON VATO.WEATHER GOING TO BE BETTER.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 10 2011, 10:22 AM~19555970
> *:0  :biggrin:  THIS WEEKEND IT SHOULD BE ON VATO.WEATHER GOING TO BE BETTER.
> *


ORALE' SIMON LIMON :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 11 2011, 02:34 PM~19567550
> *ORALE' SIMON LIMON :biggrin:
> *


bump carnalito


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2011, 08:56 AM~19702286
> *bump carnalito
> *


THE 66 IMPALA IS KILLING ME CARNAL. BUT I HOPE IN THE END IT WILL BE WORTH IT. :x:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 26 2011, 11:28 AM~19703040
> *THE 66 IMPALA IS KILLING ME CARNAL. BUT I HOPE IN THE END IT WILL BE WORTH IT.  :x:
> *


can i have it loco


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2011, 11:01 AM~19703248
> *can i have it loco
> *


I DON'T SEE WHY NOT.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 26 2011, 11:20 AM~19703415
> *I DON'T SEE WHY NOT.
> *


HEY :angry: I CALLED IT FIRST VATO :biggrin: :ninja: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 26 2011, 12:30 PM~19703919
> *HEY :angry: I CALLED IT FIRST VATO :biggrin: :ninja: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


SORRY BIGDOGG. YOU ASKED TO LATE. EMILIO SAID HE ALREADY PUT A PATTEN ON YOUR SAYING. :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Everything in here get the...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 26 2011, 01:25 PM~19704326
> *Everything in here get the...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TONIOSEVEN.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

WENT TO THE MOVE IN WITH MY POPS TO TAKE HIS 39 CHEVY TO THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN POMONA.HERES A COUPLE PICS FELLAS.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nice pics..... thats one show that is on my bucket list :sprint:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 28 2011, 08:11 AM~19721650
> *nice pics..... thats one show that is on my bucket list :sprint:
> *


ITS WORTH IT BRO. SOME BAD ASS RIDES THERE. :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SWEET PICS EDDIE :thumbsup:  :ninja:


MAKE SURE TO TAKE SUM MORE AND KEEP POSTING THEM CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2011, 09:42 AM~19722221
> *SWEET PICS EDDIE :thumbsup:  :ninja:
> MAKE SURE TO TAKE SUM MORE AND KEEP POSTING THEM CARNAL :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2011, 12:42 PM~19722221
> *SWEET PICS EDDIE :thumbsup:  :ninja:
> MAKE SURE TO TAKE SUM MORE AND KEEP POSTING THEM CARNAL :biggrin:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

This caddy is awesome, Australian built car with a Gene Winfield Fade paint job.

The rest of the car pics are sick to
:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 28 2011, 05:47 PM~19725467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS FROM THE SHOW.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

I Like This One !! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 29 2011, 05:59 PM~19732742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WONDER WHY? HAHAHA. JUST KIDDING GARY THIS FUCKERS BAD U GOT DOWN BROTHER.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> WENT TO THE MOVE IN WITH MY POPS TO TAKE HIS 39 CHEVY TO THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN POMONA.HERES A COUPLE PICS FELLAS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> > WENT TO THE MOVE IN WITH MY POPS TO TAKE HIS 39 CHEVY TO THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN POMONA.HERES A COUPLE PICS FELLAS.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :wow:  :ninja: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 29 2011, 08:06 PM~19733634
> *:0  :wow:  :ninja: :thumbsup:
> *


BIG PERRO CHECK OUT THE SHOWS AND EVENT I PUT A COUPLE MORE PICS FROM THE SHOW.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 29 2011, 10:36 PM~19733901
> *BIG PERRO CHECK OUT THE SHOWS AND EVENT I PUT A COUPLE MORE PICS FROM THE SHOW.
> *


good seeing today bro.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 30 2011, 08:04 PM~19741264
> *good seeing today bro.
> *


  GOOD SEEN U FELLAS FROM D2S. I DIDN'T SEE THE WILLIES, OR MIKE MENDOZA.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 30 2011, 09:43 PM~19741782
> * GOOD SEEN U FELLAS FROM D2S. I DIDN'T SEE THE WILLIES, OR MIKE MENDOZA.
> *


dont worry carnal ill tell them u said ( hiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!)


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
























































HOW IT LOOKS IN THE SUN. ALL METAL FLAKE.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2011, 06:54 PM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


dang,badass.get down with it.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2011, 04:54 PM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That right there is nothing short of AMAZING. Looks sick as man, keep up the good work.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!! THAT IS JUST BEAUTIFUL...AMAZING WORK... :worship: :worship:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
























































HOW IT LOOKS IN THE SUN. ALL METAL FLAKE.








[/quote]
Wow this is the baddes 66 i have ever seen


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

HOW IT LOOKS IN THE SUN. ALL METAL FLAKE.











NOW......THAT'S A MASTERPIECE


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2011, 05:54 PM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


dam vato i tought you well homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

PURE SICKNESS EDDIE :worship: :worship: :worship: BEST WORK TO DATE CARNAL :thumbsup: :ninja: 




NOW BRING IT TO MY HOUSE SO I CAN FINISH IT UP :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Speachless... :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

I WANNA THANK EVERYBODY FOR THERE COMPLIMENTS. SR WOODGRAIN THANKS TO YOU MAESTRO! :twak: :twak: :roflmao: J/K CARNAL! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2011, 06:34 PM~19750052
> *PURE SICKNESS EDDIE :worship: :worship: :worship: BEST WORK TO DATE CARNAL :thumbsup: :ninja:
> NOW BRING IT TO MY HOUSE SO I CAN FINISH IT UP  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


THANKS BIGPERRO. BUT I THINK I CAN FINISH IT UP.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2011, 07:54 PM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 31 2011, 08:05 PM~19751326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: THANKS TONIO.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

awsome work


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great work.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 1 2011, 08:07 AM~19755232
> *Great work.
> *


THANKS FOR THE WORDS . :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2011, 05:54 PM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie gold rush is sick much props!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :tongue: :drama:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LIKE THE 66 NICE PAINT HOMI


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2011, 07:54 PM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...



thats some top fly 66 rite here. 
cant wait to see it finish


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 1 2011, 12:45 PM~19757246
> *thats some top fly 66 rite here.
> cant  wait to see it finish
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY. HOPEFULLY I DO FINISH IT CUZ I'VE ALREADY STARTED ANOTHER PAINT JOB ON ONE OF MY OTHER MODELS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2011, 05:54 PM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this thing is the shit man, I cant believe the detail you can get with a model kit, keep em coming!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Feb 1 2011, 03:05 PM~19758423
> *Damn this thing is the shit man, I cant believe the detail you can get with a model kit, keep em coming!!!
> *


THANKS ALOT. THIS MODEL WAS A LOT OF WORK AND TIME. THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THERE WORDS. :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 1 2011, 10:15 AM~19756154
> *damn homie gold rush is sick much props!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice eddie !! great looking lay out and colors, like the pinstripes also !! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: badass :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 1 2011, 06:14 PM~19759694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :worship: that is just plain wicked right there!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 1 2011, 05:14 PM~19759694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GARY. IT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM A PAINTER THAT PAINTS REAL CARS LIKE U BROTHA! :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2011, 06:54 PM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sweeeeeeet paint job :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

DAMM EDDIE, STR8 FUCKIN UNTOUCHABLE BROTHA!!!!! :wow: :wow:   :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 1 2011, 07:50 PM~19761673
> *DAMM EDDIE, STR8 FUCKIN UNTOUCHABLE BROTHA!!!!! :wow:  :wow:      :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


WOOOOOOW. I TRY JIMBO.THANKS CARNAL.AN JUST RIPE (HIJO).


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2011, 04:54 PM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...



Dam Eddie, I have 2 words for you bro......




































Just Beautiful!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You're doing a fine job on that 66 bro


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 1 2011, 10:54 AM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Amazing work bro :thumbsup: looks awsome in the sun


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 2 2011, 03:25 PM~19769129
> *:wow: Amazing work bro :thumbsup: looks awsome in the sun
> *


THANKS DAMAGED. YEAH I HAD TO TAKE AT LEAST ONE PIC IN THE SUN CUZ THE PICS CAME OUT KIND OF DARK.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: bro this thing is just amazing, some outstanding work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :tongue: :x: :drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2011, 09:06 AM~19776845
> *:wow:  bro this thing is just amazing, some outstanding work
> *


THANKS A LOT 408. MEANS A LOT.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaalllllllleeeeeeeeeee vato bump


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 3 2011, 09:10 PM~19783302
> *ooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaalllllllleeeeeeeeeee vato bump
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMM AGAIN VATO.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 31 2011, 06:21 PM~19749325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep Yep X 66!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this is the baddes 66 i have ever seen
[/quote]

out pinche standing !!!!!! :worship: this is hands down my favorite build so far


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> Wow this is the baddes 66 i have ever seen


out pinche standing !!!!!! :worship: this is hands down my favorite build so far
[/quote]
I APPRECIATE THAT ROLLINDEEP. :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

SPECIAL REQUEST TO SR.WOODGRAIN FROM YOUR HOMEBOY LATIN :burn: THANKS FOR THE BUMP .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn Latin This has to be the sickest 66 yet !


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 4 2011, 12:45 PM~19787940
> *SPECIAL REQUEST TO SR.WOODGRAIN FROM YOUR HOMEBOY LATIN  :burn: THANKS FOR THE BUMP .
> 
> 
> ...


dam vato u got undercarige back looks sick carnal  pm sent


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 4 2011, 02:23 PM~19789050
> *Damn  Latin    This  has  to be the  sickest  66  yet  !
> *


THANKS MINI IM HAPPY LOTS OF PEOPLE LIKE THIS CAR. IT WAS A LOT OF WORK BUT IM HAPPY ABOUT THE RESULTS.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'66 is looking sick, bro. :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 5 2011, 11:48 PM~19798349
> *I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: OHHWEEE!!! thats nice as hell... :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 5 2011, 11:48 PM~19798349
> *I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


i was contemplating doing that for mine.. i wasnt sure. how i gotta come up with something different though...


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

awesome build..diggin that paint..


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 5 2011, 09:48 PM~19798349
> *I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...






Love that Grill!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Feb 5 2011, 09:36 PM~19798632
> *Love that Grill!!!
> *


THANKS BLACKBEARD IT TOOK SOME TIME TO MAKE IT.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 6 2011, 05:48 AM~19798349
> *I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 5 2011, 11:48 PM~19798349
> *I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 05:07 AM~19799777
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".








[/quote]
Sick ass always homie wow


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".


Sick ass always homie wow
[/quote]
:thumbsup: ULISIS.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

DAMN BIG DAWG THATS SOME SWEET EYE CANDY GONA MAKE ME A DIABETIC HOPE MY SHIT LOOKS HALF AS GOOD SHIT LIKE THIS IS WHAT GOT ME BACK IN TO THE GAME! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 6 2011, 08:17 PM~19804921
> *DAMN BIG DAWG THATS SOME SWEET EYE CANDY GONA MAKE ME A DIABETIC HOPE MY SHIT LOOKS HALF AS GOOD SHIT LIKE THIS IS WHAT GOT ME BACK IN TO THE GAME! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


WELCOME BACK TO THE GAME HOMEBOY. THANKS FOR THE COMPZ.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 5 2011, 09:48 PM~19798349
> *I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


You aint right Homie! That's bad ass! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 5 2011, 09:48 PM~19798349
> *I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


Model looks sick! Really like the patterns and striping.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 7 2011, 01:05 AM~19806689
> *Model looks sick! Really like the patterns and striping.
> *


THANKS JEVRIES !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 5 2011, 10:48 PM~19798349
> *I HAD TO MAKE A CUSTOM GRILL FOR ''GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...


Orale !!! grille looks killer


----------



## bigjsick (Dec 20, 2009)

Grill looks fuckin sick homie


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sweet ass 66 homie and its not even done yet!! :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigjsick_@Feb 7 2011, 09:41 PM~19815028
> *Grill looks fuckin sick homie
> *


THANKS FOR COMPZ BIGJS, AND GIL


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

STARTED ANOTHER PROJECT. A 68 IMPALA VERT CALLED "EVIL WAYZ".


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 12 2011, 06:27 PM~19853493
> *STARTED ANOTHER PROJECT. A 68 IMPALA VERT CALLED "EVIL WAYZ".
> 
> 
> ...



You know I love '68s !

Keep us posted bro !


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2011, 04:54 PM~19749068
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE FELLAS SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING. THIS CAR WAS A BITCH PINSTRIPING IT 3 COLORS AND THEN GOLD LEAFING IT. ANY WAYYYYYYYYS HERES MY 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE "GOLD RUSH".
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2011, 04:38 PM~19853782
> *You know I love '68s !
> 
> Keep us posted bro !
> *


FOR SURE TRENDSETTA.  THANKS ALSO TO SNEAKY FOR THE COMPZ ON MY 66.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 12 2011, 09:03 PM~19854199
> *FOR SURE TRENDSETTA.   THANKS ALSO TO SNEAKY FOR THE COMPZ ON MY 66.
> *



R U goin' with a '70s type paint or something more along the lines of a Lifestyle paint scheme. 

Any way you decide I'm sure it'll be sick !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2011, 06:11 PM~19854238
> *R U goin' with a '70s type paint or something more along the lines of a Lifestyle paint scheme.
> 
> Any way you decide I'm sure it'll be sick !
> ...


I'M THINKING KANDY,FLAKE,PATTERNS,FINGERPRINTS,FADES. THANKS TREND.OHHHHHHHHHH PROBLEY SILVER LEAF ALSO.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Un-freakin'-believable!! I love it!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 12 2011, 07:08 PM~19854571
> *Un-freakin'-believable!! I love it!!!
> *


THANKS TONIO I TRY MY BEST THAT I CAN .


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Gold Rush is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 12 2011, 07:55 PM~19854494
> *I'M THINKING KANDY,FLAKE,PATTERNS,FINGERPRINTS,FADES. THANKS TREND.OHHHHHHHHHH PROBLEY SILVER LEAF ALSO.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: :sprint: :sprint: :run: :run:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

X100 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno:   :sprint:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2011, 10:14 AM~19858061
> *X100 :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:  hno:      :sprint:
> *


 :x:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :sprint:  :hi5:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

oh the anticipation hno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 22 2011, 10:53 AM~19932838
> *oh the anticipation  hno:
> *


 :0 THANKS BROTHA! MAYBE THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT. BEEN BURNED OUT LATELY . NOW IF I GET MOTIVATED AGAIN I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO WORK ON OR PAINT. MY 62,63,66, OR MY 68.  :dunno: :banghead: :x:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 8 2011, 06:20 PM~20045394
> *:0 THANKS BROTHA! MAYBE THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT. BEEN BURNED OUT LATELY . NOW IF I GET MOTIVATED AGAIN I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO WORK ON OR PAINT. MY 62,63,66, OR MY 68.   :dunno:  :banghead:  :x:
> *


 well get un-burned out.. Gold Rush has us going through withdrawals :wow: 
War Child.. 62 and The 68 vert...WTF...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 9 2011, 10:10 AM~20050759
> *well get un-burned out.. Gold Rush has us going through withdrawals :wow:
> War Child.. 62 and The 68 vert...WTF...
> *


 :0 :0  SOON HYDRO.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 8 2011, 05:20 PM~20045394
> *:0 THANKS BROTHA! MAYBE THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT. BEEN BURNED OUT LATELY . NOW IF I GET MOTIVATED AGAIN I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO WORK ON OR PAINT. MY 62,63,66, OR MY 68.   :dunno:  :banghead:  :x:
> *


if you need help reducing the stress and confusion please do send some of those my way i will be glad to help with the heavy load :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 9 2011, 04:16 PM~20053156
> *if you need help reducing the stress and confusion please do send some of those my way i will be glad to help with the heavy load :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: I MIGHT BE SELLING MY 65 IMPALA SOON.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 9 2011, 04:24 PM~20053213
> *:wow:  I MIGHT BE SELLING MY 65 IMPALA SOON.
> *


 hno: :nono: CHALE FINISH THAT SHIT EDDIE :biggrin:  OR SEND IT TO ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :sprint:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 9 2011, 04:24 PM~20053213
> *:wow:  I MIGHT BE SELLING MY 65 IMPALA SOON.
> *


 :0 :ugh: :around: did i hear right 65 for sale  hno: i got dibs just say how much 65 is my favorite year and ive been waiting to grab one


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

OMFG !!! That 66 is unbelievable ! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 9 2011, 11:20 PM~20056766
> *OMFG !!! That 66 is unbelievable !  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS ZED I APPRECIATE IT DOG.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

FELT LIKE DOING A LIL WORK AGAIN ON THE MODELS. LAID SOME KANDY AND METAL FLAKE OF MY 68 "EVIL WAYZ". IM NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THIS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

that shitis sick eddie...MUCH PROPS BRO!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 15 2011, 06:52 PM~20100801
> *that shitis sick eddie...MUCH PROPS BRO!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ROADPERRO1.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 15 2011, 06:16 PM~20099910
> *FELT LIKE DOING A LIL WORK AGAIN ON THE MODELS. LAID SOME KANDY AND METAL FLAKE OF MY 68 "EVIL WAYZ". IM NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie that bitch looks clean! :wow: :wow:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> FELT LIKE DOING A LIL WORK AGAIN ON THE MODELS. LAID SOME KANDY AND METAL FLAKE OF MY 68 "EVIL WAYZ". IM NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 15 2011, 08:52 PM~20100801
> *that shitis sick eddie...MUCH PROPS BRO!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: x2  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> > FELT LIKE DOING A LIL WORK AGAIN ON THE MODELS. LAID SOME KANDY AND METAL FLAKE OF MY 68 "EVIL WAYZ". IM NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THIS.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 15 2011, 05:16 PM~20099910
> *FELT LIKE DOING A LIL WORK AGAIN ON THE MODELS. LAID SOME KANDY AND METAL FLAKE OF MY 68 "EVIL WAYZ". IM NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! I'm speechless this just gets better and better


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 15 2011, 06:16 PM~20099910
> *FELT LIKE DOING A LIL WORK AGAIN ON THE MODELS. LAID SOME KANDY AND METAL FLAKE OF MY 68 "EVIL WAYZ". IM NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


okay are you UN-BURNT now? I am not going to say nothing about the 68, 
fu*ker :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPZ FELLAS.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 09:55 PM~20102734
> *okay are you UN-BURNT now?  I am not going to say nothing about the 68,
> fu*ker  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LIL PEP SPEECH OF YOURS IN THE LAST PAGE FUCKER. :biggrin :biggrin: :


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: bad ass homie


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Skulls your builds are KRAZY.... it seems like every time time I see this thread get bumped up with a new project, I get the urge to go through it all over again.... and it never fails! Just spent the last 30 min going through it again.... AMAZING work.


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

clean impy!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 16 2011, 06:37 AM~20104692
> *Skulls your builds are KRAZY.... it seems like every time time I see this thread get bumped up with a new project, I get the urge to go through it all over again.... and it never fails! Just spent the last 30 min going through it again.... AMAZING work.
> *


THANKS A LOT BROTHA. LOTS OF TRIAL AN ERRORS BUT U GET BETTER AS YOU KEEP BUILDING. SHIT YOU GUYS ARE PUTIN IT DOWN AS WELL FROM LUGK.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 16 2011, 10:05 AM~20105245
> *THANKS A LOT BROTHA. LOTS OF TRIAL AN ERRORS BUT U GET BETTER AS YOU KEEP BUILDING. SHIT YOU GUYS ARE PUTIN IT DOWN AS WELL FROM LUGK.
> *


Well we're trying to improve our skills. It's mostly the same with us, trial and error... my biggest issue is work (along with alot of guys on here)... I wish I had the time to build, but you know the saying "bills aren't gonna pay themselves". I started rebuilding a few months back after years of being out of commission, but I quickly realized why I stopped in the first place. TIME!.. I don't have any, LOL... but lately I've been making time for my builds, I'll work on one and then put it away and work on another, you know, it can get a little crazy doing it that way, but that's how I work... My goal is to finish two around the same time and then the other two further down the road around the same time as well. I mean they won't be LATIN SKULL quality builds, but they'll be nice looking. 

You've got a TON of skill, and I've learned alot by skimming through your thread, congrats bro on the flawless work.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks great, love the color


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 15 2011, 06:16 PM~20099910
> *FELT LIKE DOING A LIL WORK AGAIN ON THE MODELS. LAID SOME KANDY AND METAL FLAKE OF MY 68 "EVIL WAYZ". IM NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


PAINT JOB IS BANGIN NICE WORK


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

damn!!! here you go again :0 this is a another master piece coming out bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 16 2011, 10:30 AM~20106136
> *damn!!! here you go again :0 this is a another master piece coming out bro!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 THANKS CHRIS , IM STILL LEARNING TRICKS AS I GO BIG DOGG. :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUMP !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

That's why I was thnking!!! Hook a brotha up :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 31 2011, 11:42 AM~20228272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 GARY I'M TAKING A LIL BREAK NOW.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 31 2011, 06:19 PM~20229673
> *SORRY GARY I'M DONE FOR NOW. I'M RETIRED AGAIN. ALL MY MODELS ARE BACK IN THERE BOXES. :happysad:  :wave:
> *


but why?


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 31 2011, 03:19 PM~20229673
> *SORRY GARY I'M DONE FOR NOW. I'M RETIRED AGAIN. ALL MY MODELS ARE BACK IN THERE BOXES. :happysad:  :wave:
> *


WHAT U TALK'N BOUT WILLIS!!!  well no need for good shit to sit aground name ur price I'll help I out and finish some of those sweet rides!! :biggrin: no really no bs!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hummm April fool maybe ??? LOL


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> > FELT LIKE DOING A LIL WORK AGAIN ON THE MODELS. LAID SOME KANDY AND METAL FLAKE OF MY 68 "EVIL WAYZ". IM NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THIS.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 1 2011, 05:42 AM~20234530
> *Hummm April fool    maybe ???  LOL
> *


lol !!a little early ??lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 15 2011, 05:16 PM~20099910
> *FELT LIKE DOING A LIL WORK AGAIN ON THE MODELS. LAID SOME KANDY AND METAL FLAKE OF MY 68 "EVIL WAYZ". IM NOT SURE IF IM GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :drama: :drama: this is just sick eddie 

CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, that purple is RAWWW, what did you use as a base?


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 01:11 PM~20237223
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :drama:  :drama: this is just sick eddie
> 
> CAN I HAVE IT  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN DAWG DON'T HURT YO SELF!! :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 1 2011, 05:42 AM~20234530
> *Hummm April fool    maybe ???  LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST A LIL BREAK SHOWRODFREAK.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 01:11 PM~20237223
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :drama:  :drama: this is just sick eddie
> 
> CAN I HAVE IT  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FRANK! OHH AND NO U CANT HAVE IT! :twak: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

HOW IT LOOKS IN THE SUN. ALL METAL FLAKE.








[/quote]


this car is a reminder to me. y ive always love this hobby!! shit is sick


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thats one bad ass MO FO brother !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> HOW IT LOOKS IN THE SUN. ALL METAL FLAKE.


this car is a reminder to me. y ive always love this hobby!! shit is sick
[/quote]
THANKS BROTHA. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 9 2011, 06:58 PM~20300157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS A LOT GARY. I GOT TO TRY AND KEEP UP WITH THE MASTERS "GARY SEEDS AND FROGGY. :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2011, 08:24 PM~20300315
> *THANKS A LOT GARY. I GOT TO TRY AND KEEP UP WITH THE MASTERS "GARY SEEDS AND FROGGY. :worship:
> *


couldnt of said it better my self carnal, now put ur stamp on that 68 homie. show us how its done :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

that beast is badass great work what did you use for those patterns the yellow, pink n orange ?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> HOW IT LOOKS IN THE SUN. ALL METAL FLAKE.


this car is a reminder to me. y ive always love this hobby!! shit is sick
[/quote]
easily one of the best paint jobs I've seen :wow: amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 9 2011, 09:32 PM~20301277
> *couldnt of said it better my self carnal, now put ur stamp on that 68 homie. show us how its done  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL GIVE IT A SHOT EMILIO. I FEEL LIKE SPRAYING AGAIN. :x:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 10 2011, 12:32 AM~20301277
> *couldnt of said it better my self carnal, now put ur stamp on that 68 homie. show us how its done  :biggrin:
> *


X2 !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: awesome work. :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 10 2011, 06:53 AM~20302604
> *I'LL GIVE IT A SHOT EMILIO.  I FEEL LIKE SPRAYING AGAIN.  :x:
> *


show him carnal :h5:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

JUST WANT TO GIVE MY POPS CONGRADULATIONS ON GETTING THE FRONT COVER OF THE NEW LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE, ALSO THANKS FOR THE BAD ASS PICS FROM KIKUCHI.



















HE EVEN PUT MY MODEL IN THE MAG.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

That's about as FIRME as it gets! Congrats to your pops!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 07:04 PM~20399336
> *That's about as FIRME as it gets! Congrats to your pops!
> *


THANKS A LOT BROTHA.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I love seeing all the old pics... just shows the time and history behind the car.... awesome.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 07:17 PM~20399427
> *I love seeing all the old pics... just shows the time and history behind the car.... awesome.
> *


TRUE THAT HOMMY. HE DID ALL THE WORK HIMSELF, EXCEPT PAINT IT. I ASKED HIM IF I COULD SPRAY IT. HE JUST GRINNED AND SAID SOON U MIGHT GET A CHANCE. :0


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats to your Dad!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 07:04 PM~20399336
> *That's about as FIRME as it gets! Congrats to your pops!
> *


X2 :yessad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey thats kool as hell... congrats to your pops bro....


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> JUST WANT TO GIVE MY POPS CONGRADULATIONS ON GETTING THE FRONT COVER OF THE NEW LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE, ALSO THANKS FOR THE BAD ASS PICS FROM KIKUCHI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> > JUST WANT TO GIVE MY POPS CONGRADULATIONS ON GETTING THE FRONT COVER OF THE NEW LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE, ALSO THANKS FOR THE BAD ASS PICS FROM KIKUCHI.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats on the mag spread ! (no ****)


That is a Beautiful '39 bro !


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 22 2011, 08:58 PM~20399293
> *JUST WANT TO GIVE MY POPS CONGRADULATIONS ON GETTING THE FRONT COVER OF THE NEW LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE, ALSO THANKS FOR THE BAD ASS PICS FROM KIKUCHI.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY LATIN TELL YOUR POPS I SAID MUCH PROPS ON THE FRONT COVER OF THE MAGAZINE WELL DESERVE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: AND WERE CAN I FIND THE BOOK AT BRO...... :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Apr 23 2011, 10:35 AM~20402801
> *HEY LATIN TELL YOUR POPS I SAID MUCH PROPS ON THE FRONT COVER OF THE MAGAZINE WELL DESERVE!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: AND WERE CAN I FIND THE BOOK AT BRO...... :cheesy:
> *


THANKS CHRIS. YOU COULD FIND THE BOOK AT ASIAN BOOK STORES. THIS BOOK TOOK THE SPOT OF THE LOWRIDER JAPAN BOOK.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

congratz to you and your pops eddie, this photo says it all rite there !! the real deal !!!


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 23 2011, 01:14 PM~20402986
> *THANKS CHRIS. YOU COULD FIND THE BOOK AT ASIAN BOOK STORES. THIS BOOK TOOK THE SPOT OF THE LOWRIDER JAPAN BOOK.
> *


thank's bro!!! i'll check around to see if i can find one near carson...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Apr 23 2011, 11:52 AM~20403159
> *thank's bro!!! i'll check around to see if i can find one near carson...
> *


ALRIGHT CHRIS!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good....


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 11 2011, 07:54 PM~20534210
> *Looks good....
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

killer 68 bro! love that paint work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 11 2011, 08:03 PM~20534291
> *killer 68 bro! love that paint work.. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS 716.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 11 2011, 08:03 PM~20534291
> *killer 68 bro! love that paint work.. :thumbsup:
> *



simon eddie, nice :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 11 2011, 08:15 PM~20534378
> *simon eddie, nice :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: CARNALITO.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 08:51 PM~20534179
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats badass, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

eddie, what can i say - badass work all the time bro! :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 08:51 PM~20534179
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


Paintjob is SICK!! Take pics outside because I know it will look even better.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 11 2011, 08:47 PM~20534703
> *Paintjob is SICK!! Take pics outside because I know it will look even better.
> *



X 2


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 11 2011, 08:47 PM~20534703
> *Paintjob is SICK!! Take pics outside because I know it will look even better.
> *


OK JEVRIES.GOOD IDEA.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looks great eddie, nice detail with all the striping,!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 12 2011, 04:28 AM~20536072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GARY. MEANS A LOT COMING FROM A REAL CAR PAINTER.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a serious paint job right there homie !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 07:51 PM~20534179
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 09:51 PM~20534179
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


BRO! This is just plain SEXY.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 08:51 PM~20534179
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!! is this kandy violet?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2011, 06:08 AM~20536444
> *beautiful!! is this kandy violet?
> *


YES IT IS PINK86REGAL.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 07:51 PM~20534179
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good!! What paint is that over the patterns


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 12 2011, 08:14 AM~20537079
> *Looks good!! What paint is that over the patterns
> *


THANKS LO, AROUND THE PATTERNS IS 1 SHOT PINSTRIPE PAINT IT'S ENAMEL. ALL THE CAR IS HOK URETHANE AS WELL AS PATTERNS.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Quick so the patterns aren't candy is that why u can't see the flakes through it?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 12 2011, 03:15 PM~20539867
> *Quick so the patterns aren't candy is that why u can't see the flakes through it?
> *


CORRECT. BUT THEY ARE HOK.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 10:51 PM~20534179
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 12 2011, 05:27 PM~20540353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 damn homie much props!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420: :420:  :drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 12 2011, 04:37 PM~20540423
> *x2 damn homie much props!!! :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :420:  :420:   :drama:
> *


THANKS FELLAS PINA AND EVERYBODY ELSE.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dam that 68 is insane good job homie :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 12 2011, 03:25 PM~20539941
> *CORRECT. BUT THEY ARE HOK.
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> > ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking good eddie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

wett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 13 2011, 08:02 PM~20549253
> *wat can i say homeboy, nothing im speechless nice work carnal :wow:
> *


THANKS EMILIO I TRY MY BEST. THANKS ALSO ULISIS, ROLLING.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: DAMNNNN That's Beautiful


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn!!!! :0 :0 latin!!!!! that's is coming out sweet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you always have a trick up your sleeves :biggrin: (NOW CAN I HAVE IT)!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 14 2011, 09:05 AM~20551432
> *Damn!!!! :0  :0 latin!!!!! that's is coming out sweet bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: you always have a trick up your sleeves :biggrin: (NOW CAN I HAVE IT)!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS CHRIS, AN NO U CAN'T HAVE IT. :biggrin: STOP HANGING AROUND WITH BIGDOGG . :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Well since u ain't giving it away can I BARROW IT! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 14 2011, 10:51 AM~20551845
> *Well since u ain't giving it away can I BARROW IT! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 07:51 PM~20534179
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: damn this is just beautiful bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

JUST PLAIN SIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKK :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 08:51 PM~20534179
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Homie ! this is dope ! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats some bad ass paint work as always brother....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 22 2011, 08:58 PM~20399293
> *JUST WANT TO GIVE MY POPS CONGRADULATIONS ON GETTING THE FRONT COVER OF THE NEW LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE, ALSO THANKS FOR THE BAD ASS PICS FROM KIKUCHI.
> 
> 
> ...


IT DONT GET NOMORE O.G. THAN THIS,DAMN THATS OUT OF THIS WORLD. :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 09:51 PM~20534179
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS FINALLY GOT MY 68 VERT "EVIL WAYZ" PATTERNED OUT AND PINSTRIPED. TOOK SKIRTS OFF ALSO. HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE SHIT,CLEAN ASS RIDE.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPZ DARKSIDE, TINGO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 21 2011, 12:11 AM~20597230
> *Thats some bad ass paint work as always brother....
> *


No DOubt ! This is a nice work of art !


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

bump ese :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ORALE' VATO WURS THE UPDATES @ EDDIE :dunno: :biggrin: :wave: :drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> ORALE' VATO WURS THE UPDATES @ EDDIE :dunno: :biggrin: :wave: :drama:


SOON VATO. I DID A LIL WORK.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> SOON VATO. I DID A LIL WORK.


ORALE'  :thumbsup: 












can't wait hno: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> bump ese :cheesy:


bump


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

WORKING ON SOMETHING A LIL DIFFERENT FELLAS.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I can definitely dig it...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


this is bad ass homie you got down you got mad skills!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:uffin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

WOW !!!!!!!!!!! looks great homie!! man i love the striping !! nice job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


Dam that's sick. like the grape purple :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


:fool2::h5:


JUST SIK!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

This is beautiful Skulls!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPZ FELLAS. GARY THANKS FOR THE PINSTRIPE COMMENT U KNOW HOW IT'S A PAIN IN THE ASS DOING A MODEL.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


dddddddddaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmm vato this is sick homie now can i have it


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> dddddddddaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmm vato this is sick homie now can i have it


NO! BUT U CAN BORROW IT!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Daaaaam brutha incredible work like always!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Eddie's the man!!!! That's why:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dude whole build looks great but screw the paint paint LOOK AT THE INTERIOR ! I really love it and i like the way it was done never thought of doing the in sides that way before but now i have my own plans !Again this is just a sick ass build !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS A LOT FELLAS! MEANS A LOT, AND MAZDAT THANKS FOR THE PLAQUE CARNAL.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that is a clean ass 68!! nice finish latin!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Beautiful work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:  just beautiful eddie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


thats that fire :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


DAMN THAT IS TOO CLEAN WEY.BADASS AS ALWAYS BIG HOMIE.NO CHINGES.LOWRIDER ALL THE WAY RIGHT HERE


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> DAMN THAT IS TOO CLEAN WEY.BADASS AS ALWAYS BIG HOMIE.NO CHINGES.LOWRIDER ALL THE WAY RIGHT HERE


ORALE TINGO,WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THANKS A LOT FELLAS! MEANS A LOT, AND MAZDAT THANKS FOR THE PLAQUE CARNAL.


No problem Eddie, anytime bro


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> ORALE TINGO,WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE!!!!


YUP,NO OTHER WAY BUT LOW LOW STYLE FOR ME.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

FLAKED AND PAINTED THIS MERC FOR A CUSTOMER BUT NOW THE LIL BITCH IS RANKING IT. SO THIS IS GOING BE FOR SALE SOON FELLAS.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn that 68 is FRESH!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


WHAT THE F**K!?!?!?!?!? looks fantastic!!!! where did you get those wheels?!?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, that mercury is hot! Nice job!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


OUTSTANDING WORK... LOVE THIS RIDE BRO....


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FELLAS. SINICLE THOSE ARE MASTERPIECE TIRES AN RINGS THE SPOKES ARE HERB DEEKS THAT U HAVE TO TWIST EACH SPOKE TO GET THE LOOK.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THANKS FELLAS. SINICLE THOSE ARE MASTERPIECE TIRES AN RINGS THE SPOKES ARE HERB DEEKS THAT U HAVE TO TWIST EACH SPOKE TO GET THE LOOK.


flat out AMAZING! great job:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:nice paint job hijo p.m me $$$


----------



## big hoss (Aug 5, 2011)

damn latin skull thats some tight ass work.:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp vato :wave: whats the word bird :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> supp vato :wave: whats the word bird :biggrin:


 WZUP BIGPERRO, THE WORD IS I'M GOING TO" TRY" AN START BUILDING AGAIN. I HOPE!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> WZUP BIGPERRO, THE WORD IS I'M GOING TO" TRY" AN START BUILDING AGAIN. I HOPE!


orale  :worship: can't wait hno: to see what u gonna do carnal


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool, hit the bench and keep us posted !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Kool, hit the bench and keep us posted !


 WHEN I DO I WILL KEEP YALL POSTED FELLAS. THANKS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> WHEN I DO I WILL KEEP YALL POSTED FELLAS. THANKS


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey bro what's was the base on the 68 vert?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Hey bro what's was the base on the 68 vert?


 SILVER WITH FLAKE.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


Holy shit that is BadAss looking. I love it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> SILVER WITH FLAKE.


 Thanks bro appreciate it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> FLAKED AND PAINTED THIS MERC FOR A CUSTOMER BUT NOW THE LIL BITCH IS RANKING IT. SO THIS IS GOING BE FOR SALE SOON FELLAS.


 Man that look great.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking good in here


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


KING of the 68's rite there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grat job eddie !!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Its literally everything a lowrider should be . . .from the knockoffs to the visors flipped up!!! All the colors compliment each other , and nuthing is overdone . . . Damn I want a "6 eight rag" . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Forgot to say great build and keep up the sick work. I must ask where could I get sum knockoff chips like that? They add so much flavor lol


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

gseeds said:


> KING of the 68's rite there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grat job eddie !!!


THANKS GARY AND EVERYBODY ELSE FOR THE COMPZ. BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BUILT ANYTHING OR PAINTED GOING TO TRY AND START AGAIN.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LATIN SKULL said:


> HERES A SET OF RIMS THAT TOOK FOREVER TO MAKE FOR THE CAR IM WORKING ON. :biggrin:


 Oh my God !!! I gotta have some of those eagles this is just sick. I went all the way back thru this topic juat trippun of the sick werk and im so motivated rite now that I would leave work early if I could lmao


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Oh my God !!! I gotta have some of those eagles this is just sick. I went all the way back thru this topic juat trippun of the sick werk and im so motivated rite now that I would leave work early if I could lmao


 HAHA. THANKS LUXMAN, I WISH I HAD YOUR MOTIVATION DOGG. I CAN'T SEEM TO FIND ANY. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

You might find sum in all the supershow pics comin up lol. But it happens to all of us bro, ive only built two cars since my daughter was born but im back in it now n it feels good! Bro where do you get those dayton eagles for the knockoffs????


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Hoopin hydro's sells them!! Not sure where Eddie got his..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

I SAID IT BEFORE AN ILL SAY IT AGAIN THAT 68 IS AMAZING BRO...LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Oh my God !!! I gotta have some of those eagles this is just sick. I went all the way back thru this topic juat trippun of the sick werk and im so motivated rite now that I would leave work early if I could lmao



X2


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> I FINALLY HAD TIME AND FINISHED UP MY 68 IMPALA "EL CUCUY".


its been around 4 months finished.......i dont know how i missed this build done!!! high five bro!! im not much for pinks or purples....but you did it right with this one!!! what did you use for the seat and door panel inserts? thin styrene painted?!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> its been around 4 months finished.......i dont know how i missed this build done!!! high five bro!! im not much for pinks or purples....but you did it right with this one!!! what did you use for the seat and door panel inserts? thin styrene painted?!


 THANKS HOCK, YES IT'S STYRENE .


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> I SAID IT BEFORE AN ILL SAY IT AGAIN THAT 68 IS AMAZING BRO...LOVE IT!!!


 THANKS 716.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> I SAID IT BEFORE AN ILL SAY IT AGAIN THAT 68 IS AMAZING BRO...LOVE IT!!!


hey jeral and hock this 68 is the kind u have to see in person pics dont it any justice i seen this bitch is just amazing my jaw dropped wen i seen and that 66 is just as amazing as well   :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey jeral and hock this 68 is the kind u have to see in person pics dont it any justice i seen this bitch is just amazing my jaw dropped wen i seen and that 66 is just as amazing as well   :worship:


 THANKS BIGDOGG FOR SELLING ME THE MODEL IN THE FIRST PLACE. YEAH I STILL HAVEN'T FINISHED THE 66 YET. SOMEDAY I HOPE.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

found this pic. in my photobucket


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

warsr67 said:


> found this pic. in my photobucket


COOL WILLIE. I DON'T NO WHAT HAPPENED TO MY PHOTOBUCKET. IT TOOK A SHIT AN I LOST ALL MY PICS. WELL I'VE GOTTEN THAT ITCH AGAIN TO BUILD AFTER BEING BURNED OUT FOR A WHILE. I'LL BE POSTING SOME OLD PROJECTS THAT I HAD STARTED SOON.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> COOL WILLIE. I DON'T NO WHAT HAPPENED TO MY PHOTOBUCKET. IT TOOK A SHIT AN I LOST ALL MY PICS. WELL I'VE GOTTEN THAT ITCH AGAIN TO BUILD AFTER BEING BURNED OUT FOR A WHILE. I'LL BE POSTING SOME OLD PROJECTS THAT I HAD STARTED SOON.


:drama::wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

just ripe said:


> :drama::wave:


 WZUP HIJO MIKE! HERES ONE OF MY PROJECTS THAT I HAD STARTED A WHILE BACK, NOW BACK ON THE TABLE.:x:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That 63 it's bad ass homie.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> WZUP HIJO MIKE! HERES ONE OF MY PROJECTS THAT I HAD STARTED A WHILE BACK, NOW BACK ON THE TABLE.:x:



Nice project :thumbsup:....what wheels are those?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here's sum insperation for that 63-67 rags eddie :biggrin:   :drama:












oops wrong 67 lol......:roflmao: :roflmao::sprint:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FELLAS. SNEEKY HIT UP MY HOMMY SR.WOODGRAIN. I BELIEVE HE'S CASTING THOSE RIMS. FRANK U MUST HAVE READ MY MIND MY OTHER PROJECT IS A 67 VERT. I'LL POST PICS A LIL LATER TODAY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> WZUP HIJO MIKE! HERES ONE OF MY PROJECTS THAT I HAD STARTED A WHILE BACK, NOW BACK ON THE TABLE.:x:


Killer mock up


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Killer mock up


THANKS SHOWROD I'M TRYING TO GET THE JUICES FLOWING AGAIN BRO.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THANKS SHOWROD I'M TRYING TO GET THE JUICES FLOWING AGAIN BRO.


gett em' goin bro!!! u build some hella nice rides, but u already know that!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

regalistic said:


> gett em' goin bro!!! u build some hella nice rides, but u already know that!


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ BRO. WHEN U BEEN IN THE GAME FOR SO LONG U GET BURNED OUT, BUT EVERY NOW AND THEN U GET THAT MOTIVATION AGAIN.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES ANOTHER OLD PROJECT THAT I HAD STARTED BEFORE GETTING BURNED OUT. GOING TO TRY AN DO 63 FIRST . ACTUALLY BEEN THINKING ABOUT DOING THIS 67 BLACK , NOT SURE.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THANKS FOR THE COMPZ BRO. WHEN U BEEN IN THE GAME FOR SO LONG U GET BURNED OUT, BUT EVERY NOW AND THEN U GET THAT MOTIVATION AGAIN.


hey eddie did u know ur my hero :biggrin:  :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey eddie did u know ur my hero :biggrin:  :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


LMFAO PERRO.


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Killer mock up


63 is looking good man


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

VICTOR0509 said:


> 63 is looking good man


THANKS FOR LOOKING VIC.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad you're back into it Chuco:thumbsup: Rides looking good , can't wait for the colors to go on!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Glad you're back into it Chuco:thumbsup: Rides looking good , can't wait for the colors to go on!!


THANKS BIG HAPPY! YOUR MERCURY INSPIRED ME BRO AT THE MEETING AS WELL AS OTHERS.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THANKS BIG HAPPY! YOUR MERCURY INSPIRED ME BRO AT THE MEETING AS WELL AS OTHERS.


Thanx bro!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

oh stop it u two ur gonna make me cry...:roflmao: LOL:rofl:.. but really ur both my hero's :shh:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


> oh stop it u two ur gonna make me cry...:roflmao: LOL:rofl:.. but really ur both my hero's :shh:


LMFAO. AN NO U CAN'T HAVE IT, OR BORROW,OR LEASE IT. HAHA


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> LMFAO. AN NO U CAN'T HAVE IT, OR BORROW,OR LEASE IT. HAHA


:drama: :drama: :roflmao::roflmao:hno:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

NEVER LET ME DO NUTIN!!! pinche milkwheat!! Lol


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


> NEVER LET ME DO NUTIN!!! pinche milkwheat!! Lol


ORALE PICHE SPIDER! VL FOR EVER! LOL


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

r u at least gonna let me get my VL placaso!!!!:nicoderm: jolly green giant......


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


> r u at least gonna let me get my VL placaso!!!!:nicoderm: jolly green giant......


FIRST U GOT TO THROW YOUR PAPI SHOTGUN OUT THE PINCHE WINDOW!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

No VL placaso for you Lowlife...Little bo peep


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

heres the O.G. vato loco..........................................glad ur back on the table homie. TAKE IT SLOW THIS TIME SO U COULD BUILD FOR A LONG TIME ESE LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MAZDAT said:


> No VL placaso for you Lowlife...Little bo peep


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sr.woodgrain said:


> ..........................................glad ur back on the table homie. TAKE IT SLOW THIS TIME SO U COULD BUILD FOR A LONG TIME ESE LOL


simon limon :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> heres the O.G. vato loco..........................................glad ur back on the table homie. TAKE IT SLOW THIS TIME SO U COULD BUILD FOR A LONG TIME ESE LOL


ONLY TIME AN MOTIVATION WILL TELL WOODGRAIN.


----------



## Jason McCleod (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Jason McCleod said:


>


THANKS HOMMY.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EDDIE


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EDDIE


THANKS BIG DOGG ,SAME TO YOU.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> WZUP HIJO MIKE! HERES ONE OF MY PROJECTS THAT I HAD STARTED A WHILE BACK, NOW BACK ON THE TABLE.:x:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> LATIN SKULL said:
> 
> 
> > WZUP HIJO MIKE! HERES ONE OF MY PROJECTS THAT I HAD STARTED A WHILE BACK, NOW BACK ON THE TABLE.:x:
> ...


----------



## 73caprice 801 (May 24, 2011)

LATIN SKULL said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> > GRACIAS VATO LOCO!
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

POSTING SOME NEW PICS OF MY LAST FEW BUILDS SINCE MY PHOTOBUCKET TOOK A SHIT A WHILE BACK.

HERES MY 66 VERT "GOLD RUSH" & MY 68 VERT "EL CUCUY"









AND MY 39 CHEVY "GANGSTERS PARADISE" & 58 IMPALA "CHINGON''


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> POSTING SOME NEW PICS OF MY LAST FEW BUILDS SINCE MY PHOTOBUCKET TOOK A SHIT A WHILE BACK.
> 
> HERES MY 66 VERT "GOLD RUSH" & MY 68 VERT "EL CUCUY"
> 
> ...


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge those are sick..:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2: :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hell yea some clean shit......


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Post some more of that shit!!! 
Nice man!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

CRAZY NICE BUILDS UP IN HERE! 

are all those wheels deeks?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LATIN SKULL said:


> POSTING SOME NEW PICS OF MY LAST FEW BUILDS SINCE MY PHOTOBUCKET TOOK A SHIT A WHILE BACK.
> 
> HERES MY 66 VERT "GOLD RUSH" & MY 68 VERT "EL CUCUY"
> 
> ...


frikkin' beautiful!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS A LOT FELLAS. SIN I GOT HERB DEEKS ON 68 AN 58, 39 HAS MASTERPIECE ONES.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> POSTING SOME NEW PICS OF MY LAST FEW BUILDS SINCE MY PHOTOBUCKET TOOK A SHIT A WHILE BACK.
> 
> HERES MY 66 VERT "GOLD RUSH" & MY 68 VERT "EL CUCUY"
> 
> ...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

I DON'T NO ABOUT A LEGEND, BUT THANKS FOR THE THOUGHT WEY!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> POSTING SOME NEW PICS OF MY LAST FEW BUILDS SINCE MY PHOTOBUCKET TOOK A SHIT A WHILE BACK.
> 
> HERES MY 66 VERT "GOLD RUSH" & MY 68 VERT "EL CUCUY"
> 
> ...



Excellent!!! each one of them :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> Excellent!!! each one of them :thumbsup:


need to finish gold rush bro. it timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> POSTING SOME NEW PICS OF MY LAST FEW BUILDS SINCE MY PHOTOBUCKET TOOK A SHIT A WHILE BACK.HERES MY 66 VERT "GOLD RUSH" & MY 68 VERT "EL CUCUY"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those paint jobs are sick man.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPZ, AN LOOKING.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great builds up in here :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> Great builds up in here :wow:


THANKS PAncho. Same to u.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: we need sum updates in here :wave:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

SICK builds....


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: we need sum updates in here :wave:


WZUP FRANK, I'M WORKING ON THOSE UPDATES U NO ME I TAKE FOREVER DOGG.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 !



halfasskustoms said:


> Those paint jobs are sick man.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> X2 !


FROM PAINTER TO PAINTER THANKS TREND!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man always wonderful builds in this topic ! The 68 drop still 1 of my favorites !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Man always wonderful builds in this topic ! The 68 drop still 1 of my favorites !


THANKS MINI. GET YOUR HEALTH WELL BRO.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sick paint on all of em!Love the 39!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sick paint on all of em!Love the 39!


In the pic, it looks super nice...in person...WOW. One of my favorite builds from Chuco:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> In the pic, it looks super nice...in person...WOW. One of my favorite builds from Chuco:thumbsup:


THANKS BIG HAPPY! VL FOREVER!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

La primera lives!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a question Latin Skull

Where or what are you going to use for wheels and tires on that 66 vert. Is it 1/18 scale. I have a 1/18 scale 64 cv and can't find shit for that size. LMK









AND MY 39 CHEVY "GANGSTERS PARADISE" & 58 IMPALA "CHINGON''







[/QUOTE]


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ShowRodFreak said:


> I have a question Latin Skull
> 
> Where or what are you going to use for wheels and tires on that 66 vert. Is it 1/18 scale. I have a 1/18 scale 64 cv and can't find shit for that size. LMK
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
REGULAR SIZE PEGASUS RIMS OR PHOTOETCH RIMS. MY 66 IS REGULAR MODEL SIZE NOT 1/18 . PEGASUS SELLS 1/18 DAYTONS.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool thanks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

updates :dunno: :dunno: updates :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:loco: :rant:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LMFAO!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:chuck: :run: :werd:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> updates :dunno: :dunno: updates :biggrin:


HERES A LIL UPDATE BIGPERRO. GOT BACK TO BENCH FINALLY AND TRYING TO FINISH UP OLD PROJECTS THAT WERE STARTED A WHILE BACK. 65 BUICK RIVI, STILL GOT TO HINGE EVERYTHING.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

oh ya, you know im diggin this one, cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

gseeds said:


> oh ya, you know im diggin this one, cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS GARY, NOT SURE ON PAINT YET, PATTERNED OUT OR JUST A SOLID CLEAN COLOR BRO.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THANKS GARY, NOT SURE ON PAINT YET, PATTERNED OUT OR JUST A SOLID CLEAN COLOR BRO.


think 1971....................................................................


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got my goggles on for this one ...... I know it's gonna be solid !!!


LATIN SKULL said:


> HERES A LIL UPDATE BIGPERRO. GOT BACK TO BENCH FINALLY AND TRYING TO FINISH UP OLD PROJECTS THAT WERE STARTED A WHILE BACK. 65 BUICK RIVI, STILL GOT TO HINGE EVERYTHING.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You make hinging look so easy.I'm just barely doing my first opening build and it's a bitch!You've got ultra talent,sir!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> You make hinging look so easy.I'm just barely doing my first opening build and it's a bitch!You've got ultra talent,sir!


YEAH OPENING A CAR IS A LOT MORE WORK BUT IN THE END IT'S WORTH IT, THANKS BRO.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Riviera is gonnabe bad ass!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Riviera is gonnabe bad ass!


THANKS DARKSIDE AN FELLAS FOR THE COMPZ. STILL LONG WAYS TO GO.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> HERES A LIL UPDATE BIGPERRO. GOT BACK TO BENCH FINALLY AND TRYING TO FINISH UP OLD PROJECTS THAT WERE STARTED A WHILE BACK. 65 BUICK RIVI, STILL GOT TO HINGE EVERYTHING.


:facepalm:  :drama: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

LATIN SKULL said:


> HERES A LIL UPDATE BIGPERRO. GOT BACK TO BENCH FINALLY AND TRYING TO FINISH UP OLD PROJECTS THAT WERE STARTED A WHILE BACK. 65 BUICK RIVI, STILL GOT TO HINGE EVERYTHING.


Yessir, I now know what I'm looking for to build next. Loving it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds are looking clean up in here homie much props


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey eddie here's a tease pic homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice grill man.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That grill looks clean homie firme work as always


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

What happen to your pics eddie?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> What happen to your pics eddie?


I LOST EVERYTHING BRO. I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED ON PHOTOBUCKET, BIGDOGG TOOK SOME GOOD ONES OF MY 66. CHECK OUT THE OLD MEMORIES PEDAL CART , MODEL SHOW TOPIC BRO. THANKS FOR ALL COMPZ FELLAS.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

66 came out retarded wey.stupid clean.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

CO-SIGNED ..... YEAH IT DID !


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> That grill looks clean homie firme work as always


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.403308399706101&type=1

some badass pics of it on layitlow facebook photos


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey eddie here's a tease pic homie


that's nice


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

CHEVYXXX said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.403308399706101&type=1
> 
> some badass pics of it on layitlow facebook photos


THANKS FELLAS, THERE IS SOME MORE PICS ON OLD MEMORIES PEDAL KART, MODEL SHOW TOPIC THAT BIGDOGG TOOK. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah I love that grill man. How are the headlights mounted? to the radiator support?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> yeah I love that grill man. How are the headlights mounted? to the radiator support?


 YEAH BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

its that timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee . again bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

warsr67 said:


> its that timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee . again bro.:thumbsup:


YEAH I MIGHT GIVE IT A GO AGAIN WILLIE!:x:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

GOING TO "TRY" AND GET BACK ON SOME PLASTIC LITTLE BY LITTLE AFTER ALONG TIME OFF. :x:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck. Hope you do, I found it ever hard to get back in it due to my fam always needing me for som bullshit.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Good luck. Hope you do, I found it ever hard to get back in it due to my fam always needing me for som bullshit.


THANKS, FAMILY ALWAYS FIRST, BUT FOR ME IT'S JUST BEING BURNED OUT AN MOTIVATION. ILL JUST WORK A LIL BY LIL SO I WON'T GET BURNED OUT AGAIN.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kinda how it is for me too,been doing things little by little sometimes you can surprise yourself with what you get done.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

LATIN SKULL said:


> GOING TO "TRY" AND GET BACK ON SOME PLASTIC LITTLE BY LITTLE AFTER ALONG TIME OFF. :x:


the grille is badass


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: SE VALE


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin firme homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> GOING TO "TRY" AND GET BACK ON SOME PLASTIC LITTLE BY LITTLE AFTER ALONG TIME OFF. :x:


 :around: :wow: :sprint: :fool2: :fool2: :finger: :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thats great news homie ... take your time homie , we'll be here waitin' on progress ...* :drama:


LATIN SKULL said:


> GOING TO "TRY" AND GET BACK ON SOME PLASTIC LITTLE BY LITTLE AFTER ALONG TIME OFF. :x:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thats great news homie ... take your time homie , we'll be here waitin' on progress ...* :drama:


THANKS TREND AND FELLAS.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> GOING TO "TRY" AND GET BACK ON SOME PLASTIC LITTLE BY LITTLE AFTER ALONG TIME OFF. :x:


orale vato welcome back homie, cant wait to see wats in your sick ass mind of yours wen it come to models lol


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> orale vato welcome back homie, cant wait to see wats in your sick ass mind of yours wen it come to models lol


 LMFAO! THANKS EMILIO AND FELLAS.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

DID A LIL WORK ON THE 67 AND GOT BODY READY AND SEALED FOR PAINT.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice looking good homie good to see u back on it bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got back from kicking it with ''MY PAINTING TEACHER" = DANNY D!!! A BAD ASS PAINTER!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaamn chingon bro mad respect an props!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Just got back from kicking it with ''MY PAINTING TEACHER" = DANNY D!!! A BAD ASS PAINTER!!!


:shocked:  :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Just got back from kicking it with ''MY PAINTING TEACHER" = DANNY D!!! A BAD ASS PAINTER!!!



SE VALE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> DID A LIL WORK ON THE 67 AND GOT BODY READY AND SEALED FOR PAINT.


:dunno::dunno: WHO GOT THIS ONE EDDIE :dunno::dunno: BETTER YET CAN I HAVE THE RIMS :naughty: :naughty: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :dunno::dunno: WHO GOT THIS ONE EDDIE :dunno::dunno: BETTER YET CAN I HAVE THE RIMS :naughty: :naughty: :roflmao::roflmao:


THANKS FELLAS, FRANK I STILL GOT 67.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> FRANK I STILL GOT 67.


:shocked: can I have it


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: can I have it


NO. MAYBE YOU CAN BORROW IT THOUGH.LMFAO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> NO. MAYBE YOU CAN BORROW IT THOUGH.LMFAO


 orale'


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*oh chit*

s the vato loco back?? what ,what????? awready,,,,,,get back on it.......


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> s the vato loco back?? what ,what????? awready,,,,,,get back on it.......


WZUP CARNAL! NAWW IM DONE BRO, GOT RID OF ALL MY KITS NOT BUILDING NO MORE, PAINTING EVERY NOW AND THEN THOUGH. ALSO GOT A COUPLE REAL HARLEYS IM GOING TO PAINT. HERES A COUPLE OF PICS THAT I NEVER POSTED OF THE LAST CAR I PAINTED FOR HOMMY FROM KINGS OF KINGS CC. I ONLY FOUND THESE 2 PICS. HOPE YOU LIKE IT.:happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: badass eddie :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: badass eddie :thumbsup:


THANKS FRANK. WISH I COULD'VE KEPT IT. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THANKS FRANK. WISH I COULD'VE KEPT IT. LOL


I know :tears: 




I woodve got it with the other stuff  :roflmao: :roflmao: jk homie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> I know :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> LMFAO.


:tongue::tongue::tongue: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :tongue::tongue::tongue: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:loco:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> WZUP CARNAL! NAWW IM DONE BRO, GOT RID OF ALL MY KITS NOT BUILDING NO MORE, PAINTING EVERY NOW AND THEN THOUGH. ALSO GOT A COUPLE REAL HARLEYS IM GOING TO PAINT. HERES A COUPLE OF PICS THAT I NEVER POSTED OF THE LAST CAR I PAINTED FOR HOMMY FROM KINGS OF KINGS CC. I ONLY FOUND THESE 2 PICS. HOPE YOU LIKE IT.:happysad:




Bad Ass Chuco!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Bad Ass Chuco!!!


THANKS BIG HAPPY!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> :loco:


:yes: :naughty:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Paint job is badass bro, and I'm in love with the roof


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> Paint job is badass bro, and I'm in love with the roof


THANKS ROLLIN! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Hell yA !!!! looks killer eddie !!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Chingon homie!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> WZUP CARNAL! NAWW IM DONE BRO, GOT RID OF ALL MY KITS NOT BUILDING NO MORE, PAINTING EVERY NOW AND THEN THOUGH. ALSO GOT A COUPLE REAL HARLEYS IM GOING TO PAINT. HERES A COUPLE OF PICS THAT I NEVER POSTED OF THE LAST CAR I PAINTED FOR HOMMY FROM KINGS OF KINGS CC. I ONLY FOUND THESE 2 PICS. HOPE YOU LIKE IT.:happysad:


NICE!!! why'd you quit building?! you always put out bad ass builds!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> NICE!!! why'd you quit building?! you always put out bad ass builds!


THANKS HOCKNBERRY.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

found sum flickas of ur rides eddie :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

who got this?? :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE KAR'S BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERE U GO EDDIE SUM LOST PICS UR 66 IMPALA ''GOLD RUSH''  uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:finger:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ENJOY FELLAS :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

say BIGDOGG:facepalm: CUT DA SHIT..MANN HELL...YA U DID DAT..DAT'S A SUNNEY DAY:nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> say BIGDOGG:facepalm: CUT DA SHIT..MANN HELL...YA U DID DAT..DAT'S A SUNNEY DAY:nicoderm:uffin:


Nah man this is my homie latin skulls 66 bro not mine  

But tks thou  lol.....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bigdogg323 said:


> ENJOY FELLAS :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


love this!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Off d chain homie much props!!!! Chingon


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS BIGDOGG FOR PICS, AN FELLAS.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THE SHAMROCK


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dayuuummm!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THE SHAMROCK


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy shit that 66 is badass. This ? 67-68 is lookin killer. LOVE UM man.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Chingon much props!!!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Good lord bro	that's gorgeous! Hella nice


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NOW I GOT TO SHIT:scrutinize: LOL LOL VERY NICE PAINT JOB'S BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THE SHAMROCK


NOW THATS WHAT YOU CALL A BAD ASS 67 IMP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS I APPRECIATE IT, LOTS OF HOURS MASKING AN BACK MASKING PAYED OFF .


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THE SHAMROCK


 SAW THIS BADDDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE ON SUNDAY EVERY ONE WAS WAIT FOR THE UNVAILLING , THAN WOWWWWWWWWWW!!GREAT WORK BRO.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THE SHAMROCK


 CHIT :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship: HOLD ON :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THE SHAMROCK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY EDDIE MEMBER THIS U MEMBER MEMBER :biggrin: :shocked:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*YOU DID SOME SERIOUS PAINT SLINGING ON THAT 67. GREAT WORK*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THE SHAMROCK


freakin bad ass!!!:shocked:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN FELLAS. I FOUND THIS BAD CAR CARRIER THROWN IN MY CLOSET. MIGHT PAINT IT WHEN I GET A CHANCE,


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Amazing paint work man


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

A true work of art!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THANKS AGAIN FELLAS. I FOUND THIS BAD CAR CARRIER THROWN IN MY CLOSET. MIGHT PAINT IT WHEN I GET A CHANCE,


RETIRED MY ASS CABRON DA LE GANNAS :worship::worship: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



:tears::tears::tears: IM SO HAPPY :tears::tears::tears:  :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THE SHAMROCK


I like it alot :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THANKS AGAIN FELLAS. I FOUND THIS BAD CAR CARRIER THROWN IN MY CLOSET. MIGHT PAINT IT WHEN I GET A CHANCE,


Dayum a Jimmy Flinstone Carrier..........weres the Merc ?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Dayum a Jimmy Flinstone Carrier..........weres the Merc ?


DIDN'T BUY IT. GETTING A CUSTOM ONE MADE BY BIGDOGG DESIGNS. 8)


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> DIDN'T BUY IT. GETTING A CUSTOM ONE MADE BY BIGDOGG DESIGNS. 8)


:shocked::shocked::shocked: :tears::tears::tears:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked: :tears::tears::tears:


:rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> :rofl:


:angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTMFT for a badass builder :worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

guess who stopped by my house yesterday :biggrin: :shh:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Those are sum sweet builds much props an respect homie u got mad skills!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sum old school shit :naughty: :drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

who built dis bigdog? did homie latin skulls build it dats sum bad ass work bitch clean homie got down sum cat from my hood use to own d real car think somebody hated an cought it on fire if im not mistaken


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> who built dis bigdog? did homie latin skulls build it dats sum bad ass work bitch clean homie got down sum cat from my hood use to own d real car think somebody hated an cought it on fire if im not mistaken


My brother angel built it and I painted it, angel is the OG FOAMMY interior guy who started it! He saw tingos work an said damm this mufuka took it to another level! Much props to the new interior king Tingo!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I did the murals on it  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK eddie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> I did the murals on it  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK eddie


FROGGY DID MURALS, IF FRANK WOULD'VE DONE THEM THEY BE IN PRIMER! LMFAO BIGPERRO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> FROGGY DID MURALS, IF FRANK WOULD'VE DONE THEM THEY BE IN PRIMER! LMFAO BIGPERRO


:shocked: true :tears: lol...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

congrats bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a bad ass ride. Props.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alil editing :naughty:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

These rides are too clean. Amazing work.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:dunno: :biggrin: :finger: :tongue: 












































































































:wave:


----------

